# Hotphyre's Perpetual Grow



## HotPhyre (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Everybody!! Welcome to my Grow. 

Feel free to comment or if you just want to bull shit im usually on here!

Just dont be a dick!

Current Strains: 

In Germ.- Kandy Kush, Blue Cheese, Skunk #11

In Veg.- Redneck, Blue Dream, Afgan Kush, Skywalker, OG kush, Banana Kush, Powerwalker

I have 1 plant of every strain i know a lot right, lol. Some people dont like this do to stretch and such but doesnt bother me to much so far so im trying for the gold.

In Flower: Headband (707), White Widow, Purple Urkel.



So my set-up: 

Germination Station: 

Its a 50gal. rubbermaid tote w/ one 4in computer fan as exhaust and 1 100watt CFL.

I currently have 3 seeds going at the moment-

the RP Kandy Kush, BB Blue Cheese have pop'd the DP Skunk 11 hasnt pop'd yet, on the left.

Veg. Area: 

Light:
It a 4ft dual tube light fixture, w/ 1 warm and 1 cold 42watt bulb, plus 4 100watt CFL for supplemental lighting and i have a pepper plant, tomato, and catnip plant under the CFL, lol. 

Air :
one 16in wall fan, 6in booster fan supplying fresh air to my veg. room.

Watering: I use Mexican Bat Guano and espson salt and feed it every 2 weeks or so. They seem to love it and dont show any yellowing thru veg. i like this and keeps it very simple. 

I just started to LST this bunch. Ran out of Garden Staples on my flowering they used 2 boxes this time, and last time only used 1. So i went to the store and they dont carry them anymore, so i resulted to using metal coat hangers. Seems to be doing the job just fine.

Flower Area: 

Lights:
1000 watt HPS bulb, Advanced Nutrients Melon Head Reflector, Switchable magnetic ballast.

Air: 1 16in wallfan, 1 10in vortex fan, 6in hydrofarm inline fan, 6in booster on passive intake. half gallon Dehumdifier

4ft by 3ft. with mylar covering the walls.

Temps: 60-75 F RH 40-50

Watering: BioBizz Bloom, Biobizz Fish Mix, Biobizz TopMax, Biobizz bioheaven, Epson salt. I feed nutes in every watering and flush 2 weeks before harvest, the first week of flush i just use Biobizz TopMax in the water. Its all Organic and i love this product line.

So i have 2 Headband in the back than the white widow on the left middle and the purple urkel on the right middle than 2 more headband on the closer end. They are 30 days into flower and just hit half ways there.

For pest control i usually use azatrol but even though it says organic i dont want to spray with it. tends to turn the pisitls brown on the urkel. So i went im trying out lady bugs. 

I made this thread to combine my threads for all my grows and so i dont have to make any new threads in the future. I plan on growing for many many years, im new to it, but get the process and love to learn, and am a Medical Marijuana patient. I plan on expanding my grow once i move so i know i will be throwing a bunch of plans for my new grow room up so anyone is more than welcome to help out and give ideas on what to do. 

I wanted to throw out the main reason i grow is to help patients that need medical marijuana and supply myself with marijuana and not have to cut it out of my budget. Also it relaxes me and gives me a good hobby to keep my mind busy!


If anyone has any questions, comments, and non-dick attitudes is more than welcome to post, but for all you dicks dont post or the weed gods will poo on your plants.


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 20, 2010)

looks awesome man. i like your setups.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 20, 2010)

wannaquickee said:


> looks awesome man. i like your setups.


thank you!!!


----------



## dirk d (Dec 21, 2010)

looking good phyre. you put a lot of thought into everything i like it. i'll be following you on this. im going to go perpetual harvest as well. too much going back and forth and not enough time with my girls. looks like i got about 4-5 weeks on you with my kandy kush. i'll keep a closer eye on her and share the results.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 21, 2010)

dirk d said:


> looking good phyre. you put a lot of thought into everything i like it. i'll be following you on this. im going to go perpetual harvest as well. too much going back and forth and not enough time with my girls. looks like i got about 4-5 weeks on you with my kandy kush. i'll keep a closer eye on her and share the results.


Right on, brotha!!!! welcome and thanks for the tips and results


----------



## NONHater (Dec 21, 2010)

Here mate! Subd FO SHO!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 21, 2010)

NONHater said:


> Here mate! Subd FO SHO!


Thanks dude! Time to get these grows hammered out, lol.


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2010)

subbed and unsubbed  looking foward to the pr0n


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 21, 2010)

Chinese fire drill!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 21, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Chinese fire drill!!!


ROFL thats hilarious!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 21, 2010)

ghb said:


> subbed and unsubbed  looking foward to the pr0n


Thanks Dude!!


----------



## kingofqueen (Dec 21, 2010)

Subbed - To get rid of those gnats you have to treat your soil . The gnat larve eat your roots . Since Ive had them I used mosquito dunks in my soil .And now use a fertilizer that has predatory species of bacteria that rape and pilage the larve . Once you break their growth cycle through there soil they will be gone . Until then you will still have them . A neem oil soil drench works good .Just did it to my newest clones they come with free pets.


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 21, 2010)

Subb'd HP!! Cant wait to see some frosty nugs!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 21, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> Subbed - To get rid of those gnats you have to treat your soil . The gnat larve eat your roots . Since Ive had them I used mosquito dunks in my soil .And now use a fertilizer that has predatory species of bacteria that rape and pilage the larve . Once you break their growth cycle through there soil they will be gone . Until then you will still have them . A neem oil soil drench works good .Just did it to my newest clones they come with free pets.


Lol ya dude they always seem to come with pests, thanks for all the great info I will try it for sure I think the lady bugs are dying from the cold night time temps


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 21, 2010)

countbongula420 said:


> Subb'd HP!! Cant wait to see some frosty nugs!!!


Thanks dude and welcome I can't wait to see some frosty nugs aslo


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm here, better late than never!  Been busy with my ladies! Do you think we would put this much time into anything that didn't get us high or get our dick wet????? LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 21, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> I'm here, better late than never!  Been busy with my ladies! Do you think we would put this much time into anything that didn't get us high or get our dick wet????? LOL


Thats for sure, lol.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy shit that's some line up you got going. I better look up Skunk #11. I'm sub'd for this journey.
Daniels


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Holy shit that's some line up you got going. I better look up Skunk #11. I'm sub'd for this journey.
> Daniels


Thanks dude, and welcome!!

Its from dutch passion - click here for link -


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 22, 2010)

Just gave rep to everyone that has posted in here, and for those who i couldnt well im trying to spread it to give it to u again!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 22, 2010)

if u dont mind im gonna pull up as seat? is this ur first headband run? or have u grown it b4?


----------



## arik maso (Dec 22, 2010)

What up HP! Everything is lookin good in your new journal. A lotta good strains... Variety definitely makes life more interesting. I'll be setting up a hashplant SOG journal in a couple weeks. Where'd you get the advanced nutrients hood? I didn't know they made those


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 22, 2010)

shishkaboy said:


> if u dont mind im gonna pull up as seat? is this ur first headband run? or have u grown it b4?


Your more than welcome to pull up a seat!!

Yes last run i grew out 1 headband and loved it great producer, great high and taste. I was surprised since i had to cut 2 weeks early do to a hermie in the box i didnt catch.

But all in all it was good.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 22, 2010)

arik maso said:


> What up HP! Everything is lookin good in your new journal. A lotta good strains... Variety definitely makes life more interesting. I'll be setting up a hashplant SOG journal in a couple weeks. Where'd you get the advanced nutrients hood? I didn't know they made those


I love it, the dude at the hydro store said this refelector and the raptor are the two refelctors that everyone comes in and buys.

For best cooling use mine - since its a smooth tube air flow is great. click here- melonhead

for a 4x4 area use the raptor b/c its huge and suppose to be best on market for 1000watt . click here - for raptor im buying 2 of the raptors reflectiors as soon as i expand and get 2 1000watt


----------



## brick20 (Dec 22, 2010)

*THE PREPETUAL GARDEN GROWERS THREADxxx*


looks good man... join the club..!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 22, 2010)

Well just re- staked my next batch they are growing very nicely and cant wait to see the final product of these bad girls!! The only one that is stunted is the blue dream and she is still slow at growing but has been cold in the veg. area.

Redneck- 

Afgan Kush-

Blue Dream-

Skywalker-

Og Kush-

Banana Kush - 

Powerwalker-

the whole bunch- 

i have one plant of each strain i know crazy but just testing out the versatility of my flowering room. If i can have multi diffferent strains in one batch with out running into a bunch of different problems, like stretch, or watering problems with my soil and my nute strength. Just want to see if its as hard as some people bitch about.

Well enough ranting time to pack a bowl and play some black ops!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 23, 2010)

So i took my first attempt at germing seeds. ill tell ya what i did and u guy can help me out please.

soaked seeds in a shot glass with water for about 8 hours until they were all sink'd to the bottom

than put in wet paper towels and waited to crack, the skunk 11 didnt crack but had to put into soil cube due to me leaving for the weekend.

So the kandy kush and Blue cheese sprouted and growing like mad.the problem im having is there stretching to the top of the dome about to touch the light and i need to move them down but i dont want them to stretch.



New to seeds i always use clones i feel like a complete newb lol.

So what should i do with the skunk should i open it up since it hasnt poped i had a feeling that seed was going to be bunk it got my hopes up lol.

Ill start some orange bud i think instead if it doesnt do anything in a day or 2


----------



## kingofqueen (Dec 23, 2010)

That skunk seed might be bunk . Just leave it in the cube mabey it will crack over the weekend. Personally I dont like that method . I start them in rapid rooters let them germinate on there own. I havent had a seed not crack this way yet . Done it with all types of vegetables too.

And yeah height control with different strains is a bitch . The ones you want to get tall wont and vice versa . But if you train them bitches you can have the height control in your hands . I have to train them though because of my cab .

Thats a great strain line up ! Wish I had as much space as you do .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2010)

Subbed mane..


----------



## NONHater (Dec 23, 2010)

Got one hell of a line up lookin mighty fine!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Subbed mane..


Thanks dude welcome to the grow!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 23, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> That skunk seed might be bunk . Just leave it in the cube mabey it will crack over the weekend. Personally I dont like that method . I start them in rapid rooters let them germinate on there own. I havent had a seed not crack this way yet . Done it with all types of vegetables too.
> 
> And yeah height control with different strains is a bitch . The ones you want to get tall wont and vice versa . But if you train them bitches you can have the height control in your hands . I have to train them though because of my cab .
> 
> Thats a great strain line up ! Wish I had as much space as you do .


Thanks for the tips, i use rapid rooters also. Just new to germinating seeds always just plant seeds outside in dirt and water when it dries and usually all crack.

But these dam cube shits with lights indoors ahhhhh, lol.

Oh well its fun probly need a stronger light so i dont have to have the plant stretch and darn near toudch the dam thing


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 23, 2010)

NONHater said:


> Got one hell of a line up lookin mighty fine!


Thanks bro cant wait to throw them in!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 23, 2010)

Well i just check'd out that skunk 11 and it was shit so i threw it out and planted a other seed! It really isnt that big of a deal a seed not germ. it was a free bee anyways

Afrodite - cross between Jack Flash x Hawaiian Sativa

AFRO-Link

Hopefully it germs


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 23, 2010)

Im gonna try and do a perpetual grow in a few weeks; looking forward to your grow. Good luck!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 23, 2010)

ZenithXalaga said:


> Im gonna try and do a perpetual grow in a few weeks; looking forward to your grow. Good luck!


Thanks for the luck, nice cant wait to see your grow make sure to put in ur signature and ill check it out.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 23, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Thanks for the luck, nice cant wait to see your grow make sure to put in ur signature and ill check it out.


fo sho man. It won't be as large scale as yours, as it will be a small scale stealth grow. But weed is weed, is it not?


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 23, 2010)

ZenithXalaga said:


> fo sho man. It won't be as large scale as yours, as it will be a small scale stealth grow. But weed is weed, is it not?


Lol very true well I'm pre-subbd once u get a grow journal up here


----------



## NONHater (Dec 23, 2010)

ZenithXalaga said:


> fo sho man. It won't be as large scale as yours, as it will be a small scale stealth grow. But weed is weed, is it not?


Very true.


----------



## Xiphos (Dec 23, 2010)

U kno me I'm subbed 

I have two blue cheese growing and they are BY FAR the chunkiest and frostiest out of my plants so I'm happy to see that u have some too!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 23, 2010)

Xiphos said:


> U kno me I'm subbed
> 
> I have two blue cheese growing and they are BY FAR the chunkiest and frostiest out of my plants so I'm happy to see that u have some too!


ya dude cant wait to start using it as a mom


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

my blue cheese was not a healthy yielder, but she was so great for my nose. smelled like blueberry muffins.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my blue cheese was not a healthy yielder, but she was so great for my nose. smelled like blueberry muffins.


was it cheesey at all cause the ghs cheeses i have are not cheesy at all yet


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my blue cheese was not a healthy yielder, but she was so great for my nose. smelled like blueberry muffins.


Ya i heard that she is light on the yielding side, but it has to be one of my favorite smokes so thats fine with me.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 24, 2010)

So i was doing a little searching today and found this: GardenBot

For all you D.I.Y people that like making cool shit at there home.

well this is for u, teachs you how to completely build a monitoring system for your grow.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 24, 2010)

I would say for 100 bucks someone can build this kit and hook it up to there computer and have everything they ever need and not have to worry about checking everyday.

you could even get fancy and put it on a private server and connect to it anywhere with wifi.

who the world of technology, im planing on building this for my grow once i move for sure


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 24, 2010)

That is pretty cool if you have little time or don't like checking your plants often, but at the moment I enjoy doing all that stuff. I wanna develop a relationship with my "ladies" if you know what I mean!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 24, 2010)

ZenithXalaga said:


> That is pretty cool if you have little time or don't like checking your plants often, but at the moment I enjoy doing all that stuff. I wanna develop a relationship with my "ladies" if you know what I mean!


Oh thats for sure, but do to my job i am gone from time to time and would like to know if i could check everything with out being there, to put my mind at ease.

I hate stress and worring about MJ just takes to much, so the more resources i have the better .

also i want to get a live camera feed also just to be able to see if anything is wrong so I can notify the proper helper to fix it while im gone. Just little gadgets like that dude makes my life easier and more time to chill and smoke. 

Also record keeping with this would be awesome to comepare co2 levels and temps with yields. just a but of possabilites i guess the list goes on lol.

but dont get me wrong i love spending time with the ladies lol. i smoke a J every night with them when the lights come on so i give my love to them lol.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 24, 2010)

Give em some of your own CO2 lol talk to em. I think it would be badass to have a system to where you just kinda take a peep every day without actually altering anything yourself. It's like you're recreating mother nature in a box lol OMG! You're GOD!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, I skimmed the surface and I'm already loving it. I was gonna start research into a Medicinal Appliance AKA Fridge/Freezer with some automated Temp control issues. I love checking them everyday, but this is great to understand for an eventual expansion.
Daniels


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 24, 2010)

ZenithXalaga said:


> Give em some of your own CO2 lol talk to em. I think it would be badass to have a system to where you just kinda take a peep every day without actually altering anything yourself. It's like you're recreating mother nature in a box lol OMG! You're GOD!


Lol plus rep to u sir!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 24, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Wow, I skimmed the surface and I'm already loving it. I was gonna start research into a Medicinal Appliance AKA Fridge/Freezer with some automated Temp control issues. I love checking them everyday, but this is great to understand for an eventual expansion.
> Daniels


Seems like a good idea, im going to start researching how to put those circuit boards together and shit and than ill probly buy the brain and some basic componets to start working on it ans soldering away. I get the basics but never have done one myself.

So it will be fun to learn and build maybe if i get good patent my own monitoring system WOOTs lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

Same to u buddy!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Same to u buddy!


Thanks dude!!!


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 25, 2010)

Ho ho ho! Meeeeerry Christmas! We actually got some snow down here in Alabama... crazy shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

What! im in sc.. we aint get our rain yet!


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 25, 2010)

Half of it has already melted though but it was cool waking up to snow fallin


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 25, 2010)

Ya thats neat I have never seen that from middle -cali lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 26, 2010)

Well just finished week 5. The white widow and puprle urkel looks good.
the headband is about a week behind but its normal.

the temps have been 62F-75F and RH 40-75% 

my RH tends to run high for some reason when light off i have sometime 80% RH with a 1100sqft dehumdifier and 2 16in wall fans running 24/7 havent had mold at all ever i think with so much air circulation but its funny i get 75% RH constantly but light on and its perfect!

Headband - 

Whitewidow-

Purple Ukel-

All of them-

I sprayed for gnats a about 2 weeks ago and the purple urkel tops didnt like the spray and hairs turned brown but no sign in growth stunting. But there is signs of purple coming already which im liking very much u can see it mixed in there with the brow hairs but oh well they are recovering very well. the spray had no effect on the headband turned a few brown on the white widow but likt 1 or 2 hairs a top nothing compared to the purple urkel.

so no more sprays unless its bad, but ladybugs seem to be working havent seen any live bug but the lady bugs!

everything is looking frosty i liking it


----------



## brick20 (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks good, im feeling hella jealous at the moment


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 26, 2010)

brick20 said:


> Looks good, im feeling hella jealous at the moment


lol thanks dude dont feel jealous, the pics are better than what they are, !


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 26, 2010)

Those look AMAZING! What do you use for a spray? And how did you get the lady bugs? lol Keep it up man.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 26, 2010)

Hell ya HP that room's about to be Full of buds! Rep when I can for sure!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 26, 2010)

ZenithXalaga said:


> Those look AMAZING! What do you use for a spray? And how did you get the lady bugs? lol Keep it up man.


so i use azatrol for my organic spray if anything gets out of hand!! 

Lady bugs i got off of amazon for 1500 for 13.00 bucks 19.00 us dollars shipped and 100% alive at my door.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 26, 2010)

NONHater said:


> Hell ya HP that room's about to be Full of buds! Rep when I can for sure!


Thanks dude, right back at u, when i can lol.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 26, 2010)

1500!? what the hell do you do with all of em? hahaha If i were high right now I probably would have fallen off my chair lol. thanks man.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 26, 2010)

ZenithXalaga said:


> 1500!? what the hell do you do with all of em? hahaha If i were high right now I probably would have fallen off my chair lol. thanks man.


lol ya there is a shit load in a 4ftx3ftx7ft space lol. But havent seen any negative effects of them yet so im happy with them.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 26, 2010)

what do they eat if you have no bugs?


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 26, 2010)

Dude I have no clue lol..... Maybe each othe lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Dude I have no clue lol..... Maybe each othe lol


correct........


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice grow - can't wait to see the final results!


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> correct........


haha are you serious? Well, you know what they say.. Hell hath no fury like a scorned woman. or something like that.. idunno lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 26, 2010)

Pullin' weeds said:


> Nice grow - can't wait to see the final results!


Thanks dude I can't wait either


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 26, 2010)

ZenithXalaga said:


> haha are you serious? Well, you know what they say.. Hell hath no fury like a scorned woman. or something like that.. idunno lol


ya i think so dude, lol!!!


----------



## i8urbabi (Dec 26, 2010)

they all look so sugary already lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 27, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> they all look so sugary already lol


I know dude I was surprised, but with all plants look so much better under some flours. Compared to the hps light.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 27, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Well just re- staked my next batch they are growing very nicely and cant wait to see the final product of these bad girls!! The only one that is stunted is the blue dream and she is still slow at growing but has been cold in the veg. area.
> 
> Redneck- View attachment 1340578View attachment 1340579
> 
> ...


Looking good. The cold seems to make them droppy and slow to germ and sprout, I've noticed. Let me know how that Afghan kush turns out. Thats a landrace strain and I hear that shit is the bomb!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 27, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Looking good. The cold seems to make them droppy and slow to germ and sprout, I've noticed. Let me know how that Afghan kush turns out. Thats a landrace strain and I hear that shit is the bomb!


You know ill let you know for sure lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 27, 2010)

Well guys here are my future moms, - 

BB Blue Cheese-

RP Kandy Kush-

Kannabia Afrodite (jackflashxhawaiian sativa)-
*this replaced the Skunk #11 due to it not germinating.

i hope these are good phenoes i plan on running these three strains from now on but if one is weak or i dont like it for some reason i will replace with a different seed than probley once these moms get to big and are out of control ill flower and replace with a different strain.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 27, 2010)

By moms do you mean you plan to clone them? or just that they are fem?


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 27, 2010)

ZenithXalaga said:


> By moms do you mean you plan to clone them? or just that they are fem?


Well both they are going to be my mom plants and im going to cut clones from if i like them, also they are fem. Seeds so they should be ladies


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 28, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Well guys here are my future moms, - View attachment 1348637
> 
> BB Blue Cheese-View attachment 1348639
> 
> ...


That Blue cheese looks fucking great bro! Big ass leaves already! I was pissed this morning I checked my ladies and my Purple Shana that was in flower was tilted over. Almost like she was too top heavy. And she isn't really putting on that much weight. No worries though proped her up and she is fine now. 

I would keep that Blue Cheese for sure as a mother cus she looks healthy as fuck right now so that is a good sighn.


----------



## brick20 (Dec 28, 2010)

is the blue cheese a stable strain, i get nervous when i here blue in a strain i.e. blueberry..?


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> That Blue cheese looks fucking great bro! Big ass leaves already! I was pissed this morning I checked my ladies and my Purple Shana that was in flower was tilted over. Almost like she was too top heavy. And she isn't really putting on that much weight. No worries though proped her up and she is fine now.
> 
> I would keep that Blue Cheese for sure as a mother cus she looks healthy as fuck right now so that is a good sighn.


Ya dude that's exactly what I was thinking plus since its one of my favorite strains to smoke I will be keeping it around for a while.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

brick20 said:


> is the blue cheese a stable strain, i get nervous when i here blue in a strain i.e. blueberry..?


I'm pretty sure it's a stable strain but I could be wrong


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 29, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya dude that's exactly what I was thinking plus since its one of my favorite strains to smoke I will be keeping it around for a while.


Yeah I havn't found my "fovorite" yet but I am on the hunt. Maybe this Killing feilds that I am growing will be one of my fav's.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I havn't found my "fovorite" yet but I am on the hunt. Maybe this Killing feilds that I am growing will be one of my fav's.


Nice dude it's is one of my favorites but i have very few


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 29, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice dude it's is one of my favorites but i have very few


Mr. Ganja huh?  Congrats on that, you have now joined the rest of us that have nothing better to do with our time than grow weed and talk about it! I need to do some research on plants and get a good all round plant that finishes in 8-10 weeks. Of course I am looking for a plant that will put out 2 or more oz's and a good smoke, not some crazy strong plant just one that is marketable! Just looking for a plant that if someone made a donation for some "meds" they wouldn't be pissed when they get home. Any suggestions on a seed there Mr Ganja???


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 29, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice dude it's is one of my favorites but i have very few


What are your fav's? I think I am gonna order some more seeds in a couple weeks. Probably 2 or 3 different 5 packs. I need to prepare for the end of these 10 Chronic Haze clones that are about to start moving to flower every 10 days. I think the best way to stay below my 12 plant limit is going to be to grow from fem seed. Germ one every 10 days, and move one to flower every 10 days. I will try to stick with 9 week flowering strains so I always have 6 in my flower box, but I can fit 7 or 8 with no issues if I need to let one go an extra week.



Howard Stern said:


> Mr. Ganja huh?  Congrats on that, you have now joined the rest of us that have nothing better to do with our time than grow weed and talk about it! I need to do some research on plants and get a good all round plant that finishes in 8-10 weeks. Of course I am looking for a plant that will put out 2 or more oz's and a good smoke, not some crazy strong plant just one that is marketable! Just looking for a plant that if someone made a donation for some "meds" they wouldn't be pissed when they get home. Any suggestions on a seed there Mr Ganja???


great minds think alike


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

Well lately i have been into more of a couch lock high just seems i haven't been able to get any strong up high that last a while. I hate when i smoke a bowl and have to smoke another bowl 30 min later. I smoke also a lot all day every day no joking there, so i guess i could have a high tolerance or its all bullshit who knows but i smoke a lot a want a weed that will when i take a hit i feel it.

So i probably have around 3 top so far. 

Blue cheese- taste amazing the high is more of a stone rather than high but i feel uppy sometimes also, I can take one good rip off a bong and be totally cool for a good while. I heard at times it can yield low but bag appeal and smoke quality is always pretty good.

Lambs bread is my favorite satVa so far it's amazing taste and a high that last a long time and looks just amazing.

Those are my top 2 i think at the moment but i have a lot that i like, just got done smoking some OG Kush and it was amazing, and now im puff puffin on some sense star and i smoked one bowl about 1 hr 30 min ago and still baked sitting on the couch typing to u guys, lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah I think I am going to bounce back and fourth from seedbanks to the RIU Smoke reports and see if anything catches my eye. One thing I have noticed is that my Hermie plants put out way more bud than the female plants. ALOT more! So I may section off my flower room for hermie's! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I think I am going to bounce back and fourth from seedbanks to the RIU Smoke reports and see if anything catches my eye. One thing I have noticed is that my Hermie plants put out way more bud than the female plants. ALOT more! So I may section off my flower room for hermie's! LOL


Rofl that is to funny my friend!


----------



## kingofqueen (Dec 29, 2010)

My Favs are Hybrids close to 50/50 . Blue Dream is my fav , then probaly Pineapple Express currently smoking it and its yummy , then some good old indica dom Blueberry ! Medibud was a good one too got one vegging now its doing kinda sickly though.


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just talked to a friend and it sounds like I will be trading a few of my Chronic Haze clones for a variety of seeds. He said he has some California Haze reg seeds that he has been crossing with miscellaneous strains, as well as some fem ICE seeds.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

well i found a hermie 

so sad oh well it was the purple urkel and it showed a male polen sack but i think i got it before it poped open. i went and trimmed and bunch off all the plants and was doing my weekly check and found it i hope it didnt release any pollen and get any of the other plants. 

Only time will tell lol. But the White widow is looking amazing the headband are still growing but very slow curious when there going to take off.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

here is two tv dinner trays full of branches. i wish i could of seen this one grow out its so smelly and stick and frosty im pissed...... well its been in for about 5 1/2 weeks 2 1/2 weeks early we will see how it turns out. It was just one branch that i found 1 male pollen sack and maybe a 2nd that was forming or about to show it was a male pollen sac.


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks good bro, cant wait to see how it all turns out and thanks for taking the time to share. I`m curious what you are trying to pull though and in what time line? Are you looking to pull every 10-20 days and how many? I am trying to get something like this setup but not to sure how many to cycle at one time. I figure if I can cycle 5 plants every 10 days that should be close to an oz a day. What are you shooting for if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

Mrfootball420 said:


> Looks good bro, cant wait to see how it all turns out and thanks for taking the time to share. I`m curious what you are trying to pull though and in what time line? Are you looking to pull every 10-20 days and how many? I am trying to get something like this setup but not to sure how many to cycle at one time. I figure if I can cycle 5 plants every 10 days that should be close to an oz a day. What are you shooting for if you dont mind me asking?


well i flower 6 plants at a time a rotate them all in and out every 8-9 weeks, they are in 7gal cont and i veg them for about 6 weeks or so. I LST and am 100% organic, i hope to yeild at least 2 oz per plant. 

you could start 1 each week so they end a week apart but to be honest i would rather do it in one lump sum.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 30, 2010)

Mrfootball420 said:


> Looks good bro, cant wait to see how it all turns out and thanks for taking the time to share. I`m curious what you are trying to pull though and in what time line? Are you looking to pull every 10-20 days and how many? I am trying to get something like this setup but not to sure how many to cycle at one time. I figure if I can cycle 5 plants every 10 days that should be close to an oz a day. What are you shooting for if you dont mind me asking?


Hey MrF, Stop on over to my grow - I've got just the cycle you're looking for. 

Looking good HotPhyre!


----------



## kingofqueen (Dec 30, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> well i flower 6 plants at a time a rotate them all in and out every 8-9 weeks, they are in 7gal cont and i veg them for about 6 weeks or so. I LST and am 100% organic, i hope to yeild at least 2 oz per plant.
> 
> you could start 1 each week so they end a week apart but to be honest i would rather do it in one lump sum.


You should get your 2 oz per plant . I avereged about an oz and a 1/4 in those small pots . I just put my strongest plant in a 5 g , Cant wait to see it take off , I think it might be my first "monster" .


----------



## kingofqueen (Dec 30, 2010)

you could stagger your flowering to 3 and 3 , 4 weeks apart in age then get you 3 plants every 4-5 weeks.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 30, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> you could stagger your flowering to 3 and 3 , 4 weeks apart in age then get you 3 plants every 4-5 weeks.


Thanks bro i appreciate the help i would switch but i like harvesting all at once, just that one dude wanted to know how i run it. I like how i do things and seems to be working out.


----------



## Kanibus (Dec 30, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> here is two tv dinner trays full of branches. i wish i could of seen this one grow out its so smelly and stick and frosty im pissed...... well its been in for about 5 1/2 weeks 2 1/2 weeks early we will see how it turns out. It was just one branch that i found 1 male pollen sack and maybe a 2nd that was forming or about to show it was a male pollen sac.
> 
> View attachment 1352466View attachment 1352467


Sucks you had to cut early, but they still looking tasty. Praying you saved the rest


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 30, 2010)

Kanibus said:


> Sucks you had to cut early, but they still looking tasty. Praying you saved the rest


Ya I hope so too!


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aahhhh, ok I got you. Looks good and I will be back looking for updates.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 30, 2010)

Mrfootball420 said:


> Aahhhh, ok I got you. Looks good and I will be back looking for updates.


right on brotha your more than welcome to follow along.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 31, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> here is two tv dinner trays full of branches. i wish i could of seen this one grow out its so smelly and stick and frosty im pissed...... well its been in for about 5 1/2 weeks 2 1/2 weeks early we will see how it turns out. It was just one branch that i found 1 male pollen sack and maybe a 2nd that was forming or about to show it was a male pollen sac.
> 
> View attachment 1352466View attachment 1352467


The weed should be fine bro I have choped early here and there isn't too much of a difference in potency. I just cut down that one hermi bubba and dried it up, I asked one of my med guys what he thought about it. He said he thought it was better than the bubba that I took all the way! LOL So you will just have to smoke it and find out. But I am hopeing that it didn't effect the high you get!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 31, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> The weed should be fine bro I have choped early here and there isn't too much of a difference in potency. I just cut down that one hermi bubba and dried it up, I asked one of my med guys what he thought about it. He said he thought it was better than the bubba that I took all the way! LOL So you will just have to smoke it and find out. But I am hopeing that it didn't effect the high you get!


Ya i just packed a bowl of it and im pretty ripped, it still taste a little fresh but nothin a little jar'in wont fix. ....(10min later) ..... Well just got back form store and im high as fuck pick'd up taco bell which wasnt supose to ROFL fuckit. mmm burritoos


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Dec 31, 2010)

Taco Bell is fuckin delicious when you're high. And it's cheap as dirt.. maybe it is dirt...


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 31, 2010)

ZenithXalaga said:


> Taco Bell is fuckin delicious when you're high. And it's cheap as dirt.. maybe it is dirt...


this is the best dam dirt


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah fuck I wish I had some taco bell right now! LOL My wife is mexican and she can hook up some mexican food but taco bell food sounds soooooo fucking good when you are high!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 1, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah fuck I wish I had some taco bell right now! LOL My wife is mexican and she can hook up some mexican food but taco bell food sounds soooooo fucking good when you are high!


Ya for sure dude!!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 1, 2011)

hey mate hows it going? happy new year back at ya  all the best for 2011 bro


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey mate hows it going? happy new year back at ya  all the best for 2011 bro


It's going great dude!!!! 

So a smoke report on the purple Urkel, I just went and checked and it was dry, maybe a little to much but it's fine. 

I packed a huge bowl and the nugs are super sticky and not a wet sticky either, the smoke was very smooth and the taste was excellent, i was surprised by this weed for sure and have to say i love organics also. I wasn't able to flush at all and i was feeding this plant every watering with full strength. 

I guess I could be high and just talking this shit up but I do smoke a lot of weed and all of it is top shelf medical. So I have a little experience, lol.

Anyways what is everyone smoking on if anyone reads this post what ur currently smoking and is it bomb or not.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 1, 2011)

aged thc resin in my pipe haha


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 1, 2011)

Royal Kush and a Diesel Cross for me. Both excellent IMHO.
Daniels


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 1, 2011)

Haven't smoked yet today but when I do it will be my bubbeliciuos, don't know if I am going to smoke the hermi one or my regular one. My buddy told me that the hermi bud was better. So we will see. Glad to hear that your smoke was nice and smooth bro!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 1, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> aged thc resin in my pipe haha


lol well sorry to hear that lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 1, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Royal Kush and a Diesel Cross for me. Both excellent IMHO.
> Daniels


Nice Royal Kush next time i see it is on my list.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 1, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Haven't smoked yet today but when I do it will be my bubbeliciuos, don't know if I am going to smoke the hermi one or my regular one. My buddy told me that the hermi bud was better. So we will see. Glad to hear that your smoke was nice and smooth bro!


Ya i was glad for sure, and i want to grow out some bubbas to, but if you had a hermi  im afraid i will stay away from the strain, for now.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 1, 2011)

Well just finished week 6, all lot happen last week.

-Found a couple of bananas (hermi) on the Purple Urkel, so i cut it, dry'd it now its curin in a masor jar.

-So the white widow is looking amazing, i plan on giving one more shot of nutes this week than start a 1 1/2 week flush-

-Headband is moving along but growing slowly, i dont rememebr it taking this long last time so i gave it a good needed flush and hopefully by the end of next week i see some bugs fatting up. I think its going to take the complete 9 weeks fr it maybe into 10.

-I also decided to transplant one plant into a 7gal. to replace the Purple Urkel, i did it 3 days ago and took a couple cuttings. I plan on sticking it in the flower room in about 4 or 5 more days. 

Redneck-

-all the veg. plants lookin good-

The future mothers- Blue cheese-
Afrodite - 

Kandy Kush( was going to be a mother plant but is a r-tard seed and growing fucked up leaves so i think im going to just grow in out!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 1, 2011)

Blue Cheese looking especially good.
Daniels


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya the candy kush and the blue cheese are ahead of the afrodite I planted it like a week later since the skunk 11 didn't germ. I thinking about what to germ to replace the candy kush I was going to use as a mom I guess I'll have to pull out the Mekong high or the blueberry skunk.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the herm...hopefully it didn't get to the others? Everything's looking good!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 2, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Sorry to hear about the herm...hopefully it didn't get to the others? Everything's looking good!


Thanks dude I hope so too, no one likes seeds in there weed


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 2, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> lol well sorry to hear that lol.


Dude, guess how long it has been since I've smoked anything above chronic quality...

...early August...


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 2, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> Dude, guess how long it has been since I've smoked anything above chronic quality...
> 
> ...early August...


OMG ...... really dude, thats sucks what state u livin in, why such shitty weed


----------



## BenGman (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice grows Bruv i suggest getting another light on the side of the plants and watch how chunky they get.....because ive noticed they look abit stringy...


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 2, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> OMG ...... really dude, thats sucks what state u livin in, why such shitty weed


I moved across the country so I don't know anyone. Ol' Bamy!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 2, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> I moved across the country so I don't know anyone. Ol' Bamy!


Ahh well that sucks major dude, are you growing at all, lol.

If so buy some bomb seeds off of attitude and grow some dank fuck trying to find it lol


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 2, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ahh well that sucks major dude, are you growing at all, lol.
> 
> If so buy some bomb seeds off of attitude and grow some dank fuck trying to find it lol


I'm waiting for my seeds to sprout as we speak. I put them in the soil day before yesterday and I just checked them and 1 is already trying to break the dirt haha. It's some Bubblelicious : )


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 2, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> I'm waiting for my seeds to sprout as we speak. I put them in the soil day before yesterday and I just checked them and 1 is already trying to break the dirt haha. It's some Bubblelicious : )


Nice dude, that is awesome!!!! 

I know howard stern on here grew out some bubba's and might of had a hermi with one. Just a heads up to watch and make sure.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah these are nirvanas autos and I heard some people had delays in flowering due to a bad batch of seeds but im hoping to make it to the finish line.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 2, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> Yeah these are nirvanas autos and I heard some people had delays in flowering due to a bad batch of seeds but im hoping to make it to the finish line.


Nice bro I'm rooting for u! Make a grow journal and put in ur sig.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 2, 2011)

yo hot what u do with ur trim. im trying buddah butter for the first time now.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 2, 2011)

Its already in my sig man! Haha


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 2, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> yo hot what u do with ur trim. im trying buddah butter for the first time now.


I make butter also, but I don't know what buddah butter is


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 2, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> Its already in my sig man! Haha


Lol I'm high I have a excuse


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 2, 2011)

buddah is an old slang for weed
i asked becasue i was looking and there seem to be 2 main ways to do it. the one where u cook the butter and the bud,then strain it. and the way where u cook the bud in water first,then add butter, strain and let sit in fridge. then poke a hole in the top and pour out the water. which way do u use?


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 3, 2011)

I grind up bud or trim.

Put have a pot of water in a pot to boil, add butter whatever or 2 lbs.

Add ground up bud/trim usuall a ounce to 1 lb mixture.

Than let it low boil I choose the lowest setting, for up to 12 hours, I have taken off at 3 hours and the butter was potent also, but usually a good figure is 12 hours but u need to add water so the butter doesnt evaporate.

Than I pourin a plastic bowlmand sit in fridge over night, than In the morning I use a knife a pry around the butter on top and put in Tupperware and pour out the water


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 3, 2011)

Well i tossed the Kandy Kush, it was all retarded and kept growing mutant sets of fan leaves so i decided its wasnt suitable as a future mother and tossed it.

It was a freebi so im not to worried about it, but on the good note the Afrodite and Blue Cheese look amazing!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 3, 2011)

Also I bought some additional seeds today at a dispersery from a breeder here in Cali.

The strain is Hotbox - (train wreck-male x super silver haze - female)

10 reg. Seeds for 40 bucks, they are f1 hybrids that are suppose to be dank as fuck


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 3, 2011)

Of anyone want any further info on it I can post up the description has everything about it, if anyone maybe in the future might want some f2 from this strain batch


----------



## streets (Jan 4, 2011)

sick grow man... im liking the high number of strains, wish i could find good legit genetics around my area.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 4, 2011)

streets said:


> sick grow man... im liking the high number of strains, wish i could find good legit genetics around my area.


Ya they are hard to come by, but I got 4 clones that are amazing, this OG kush I think is the real deal for sure.

The guy I got them off of said they were 100%pure.

Than also my seeds are very good genetics but what I gave in my flowering room right now are dispensary clones which god knows what they are, already had my purple Urkel hermit on me.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 4, 2011)

my kandy kush freebie hermied on me so dont feel bad. if u get bud from the dispenery does it have seeds in it? just wondering


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 4, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> my kandy kush freebie hermied on me so dont feel bad. if u get bud from the dispenery does it have seeds in it? just wondering


i have never had seeds in my bud, from a dispenary. but if i got one every once in a while i wouldnt care!


----------



## streets (Jan 4, 2011)

fully agreed!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 4, 2011)

streets said:


> fully agreed!


I know how sometime a bitch it can be to grow with hermie and all it wouldn't be a big deal to me at all, but i know some people that would find a seed a be shocked


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry to hear about the retard plant! And you are lucky you can just run down the street and get some good as genetics! Up where I am at it is a few hours to drive and it is a toss up on what you will get! It is hard to find a good co-op around here, most of them look like a fucking crack house! Is it just me or does it piss you off when you go to a co-op/dispensary and the people are all fucking high out of their mind and look all dirty and unkept? I don't want someone all dressed up or anything but I would like to do buisness with someone that looks like they brushed their fucking teeth this morning!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 4, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> sorry to hear about the retard plant! And you are lucky you can just run down the street and get some good as genetics! Up where I am at it is a few hours to drive and it is a toss up on what you will get! It is hard to find a good co-op around here, most of them look like a fucking crack house! Is it just me or does it piss you off when you go to a co-op/dispensary and the people are all fucking high out of their mind and look all dirty and unkept? I don't want someone all dressed up or anything but I would like to do buisness with someone that looks like they brushed their fucking teeth this morning!


ya dude thats for sure, there are a couple really nice ones. ill PM you the link to the two i go to they have pictures and there menus its just plain amazing!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya dude thats for sure, there are a couple really nice ones. ill PM you the link to the two i go to they have pictures and there menus its just plain amazing!!


Great rub it in my face!!  Show me how much better Cali MMJ places are over the shitty Wa state ones! But fuck them it just makes me more motivated to get my own good strains! I am sure the places here will get better, Cali has been doing this MMJ thing longer than us. I would love to open a Co-op up here that was a respectable place. Nice waiting room, not some couch that looks like it was sitting outside for a month and has stains on it!!!  I would run the desk and I wouldn't care if my helpers were high just don't talk to the coustomers!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 4, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Great rub it in my face!!  Show me how much better Cali MMJ places are over the shitty Wa state ones! But fuck them it just makes me more motivated to get my own good strains! I am sure the places here will get better, Cali has been doing this MMJ thing longer than us. I would love to open a Co-op up here that was a respectable place. Nice waiting room, not some couch that looks like it was sitting outside for a month and has stains on it!!!  I would run the desk and I wouldn't care if my helpers were high just don't talk to the coustomers!


Ya dude thats for sure, i was talking with mom to try to get my dad into it to back us and start up a place.

But my dad is ol'fashion and said its breaking the law and shit he doesnt beleive in the power of MJ lol


----------



## dirk d (Jan 4, 2011)

at least you guys have dispensaries, none in good ole oregon!


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 4, 2011)

Its only a matter of time before its in oregon


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 4, 2011)

Well that sucks guys, like i said if your cool and a medical Patient PM me and we can talk and might be able to overnight some clones if anyone is interested.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 4, 2011)

or seeds in a couple of months im starting to so some crosses in a week or two.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 4, 2011)

well going to start germ. than lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well that sucks guys, like i said if your cool and a medical Patient PM me and we can talk and might be able to overnight some clones if anyone is interested.


I wouldn't do that at all bro! You can't be sure of who you will meet on the net and it could be someone full of shit! So I would keep that shit to yourself!


----------



## ~THE~SAINT~ (Jan 4, 2011)

i have a question my camera is crap but this should not be to hard just need a little input sence wal mart is all we have so keep that in mind lol i have 11 plants 8 of them are hydro others are soil growing i have not put any fertilzer in the soil just spray on only the hydo i have no choice in the matter plants are two weeks old they are anywhere from 4 to 8" tall plan on starting flowering in two weeks been using Carbonated water only on 18/6 right now the fertlizer is GRO FINE 10-10-10 i want a better batch this time i have all the lights i need any advice on anything thanks


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 4, 2011)

~THE~SAINT~ said:


> i have a question my camera is crap but this should not be to hard just need a little input sence wal mart is all we have so keep that in mind lol i have 11 plants 8 of them are hydro others are soil growing i have not put any fertilzer in the soil just spray on only the hydo i have no choice in the matter plants are two weeks old they are anywhere from 4 to 8" tall plan on starting flowering in two weeks been using Carbonated water only on 18/6 right now the fertlizer is GRO FINE 10-10-10 i want a better batch this time i have all the lights i need any advice on anything thanks


I know you already know this but the best advice to give you is read up around the forums here! I am a soil only grower so I can't give you any advice that will be usefull. And the soil/ferts I use can't be bought at wally world. You may want to find a Fox Farms Dealer that is close to you. If it isn't close then it is worth the drive for their soil IMHO. Here is a site that will help you find a dealer close to you. http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/buyfox_consumer_map.html


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 4, 2011)

Dude i have no clue what your asking me really, gro -fine no clue what that is, i stick to the basics man 

i use organics also, in veg all i use is mexican bat guano in water every 2 weeks with watering inbetween feeding, flowering i use biobizz Product line check them out with google.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice grow! Im Subbed.


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 5, 2011)

Your grow looks cool, i like the idea you mentioned about hooking the watering system up to the computer, i just may try that on my next grow to test it out i saved the link and sub'd.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 5, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> Nice grow! Im Subbed.


Thank dude, your more than welcome to follow along


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 5, 2011)

Ractagon said:


> Your grow looks cool, i like the idea you mentioned about hooking the watering system up to the computer, i just may try that on my next grow to test it out i saved the link and sub'd.


ya that link and little project for your computer ia amazing and with so many different possibilities to throw into a monitoring system.

I started to plan one out for myself, but waiting until I can spend some money on it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya that link and little project for your computer ia amazing and with so many different possibilities to throw into a monitoring system.
> 
> I started to plan one out for myself, but waiting until I can spend some money on it.


Yeah I wouldn't start on it until you have the money to build it the right way! If you cut corners it will be shit! I would like to see the finished product that you come up with.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah i'll second that  sounds like a really good idea though. i'd probs buy one even if it told me when to water without looking or lifting the pot, i'm a computer bod and lazy lol 

edit - so long as i could access it via the pc


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 5, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I wouldn't start on it until you have the money to build it the right way! If you cut corners it will be shit! I would like to see the finished product that you come up with.


Oh you know i will be showing it off once i get it done, but everything beautiful takes time.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i'll second that  sounds like a really good idea though. i'd probs buy one even if it told me when to water without looking or lifting the pot, i'm a computer bod and lazy lol
> 
> edit - so long as i could access it via the pc


Ya dude it would control say drip irrigation if you had it set-up in soil or hydro for sure, but the reading it will give will be amazing compared to temp and Co2 controllers.


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya dude it would control say drip irrigation if you had it set-up in soil or hydro for sure, but the reading it will give will be amazing compared to temp and Co2 controllers.


Yeah man for sure I'm gonna have quite a bit to spend this time around, what sold me on this product exactly was that drip irrigation system, I was thinking of converting it to fit into an ebb and flow system with full temp monitoring etc.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 6, 2011)

oh ya brother they have some crazy sensor out there pretty much any sensor u can find will work with it lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2011)

how are things hp?, smoked all the trannie urkle yet?,
did you find any sign of seeds? it's more than likely you caught it in time, i'd be fucked if nanners started popping up in my grow, i don't check the plants closely enough to spot them.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 6, 2011)

ghb said:


> how are things hp?, smoked all the trannie urkle yet?,
> did you find any sign of seeds? it's more than likely you caught it in time, i'd be fucked if nanners started popping up in my grow, i don't check the plants closely enough to spot them.


ya dude the purple urkel is tasty the high is good but not great . Its still curing i got about 15grams of good smoke, but still have some trim need to make butter.

Havent found any signs of seed yet hopefully i cought it i found 3 bananas total and 1 look'd like it maybe open up or me handling it open it up but who knows will see in a week or two lol.

Im cutting th White widow in about a week and 2 days or so the headband has at least 2 weeks before i flush, they were delayed a lot due to a bunch of cold nights delayed bud growth i think.

I recently had to re-run my system for my venting since at nights well during the day but lights off was getting to cold and RH was getting high so im running a heater now.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey man how's it going? My seeds for my winter grow hit the soil today man!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 6, 2011)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hey man how's it going? My seeds for my winter grow hit the soil today man!


Going pretty good brotha, nice about the seEds what strain u runnin


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 6, 2011)

So i thought i would show you guys some shit i have been working on!!

My little DIY hydo-

used a 20oz bottle, rubbermaid, airpump, hydroton, bubbling straw


and my DIY bubble cloner-

rubbermaid tote, bottom of a plastic refrigerator bin, pvd, airstones.

i filled it with water and threw some Superthrive-Green(organic) B1 and over night showed a baby root on a clone i was super suprised and this will be my new way of cloning i think than once they get roots throw them in soil of slap it in some rockwool cubes. I dont get a good enough success rate using rapid rooter, rock wool any method so far, i get a lot that just die and some that look great but never grow roots like seriously after 2 weeks nothin.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 6, 2011)

Tomorrow is Sat so ill update with some white widow pics and headband pics, that all look like shit but i think will be a decent yeild i have been battling with really cold temp when my lights are off.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep me updated on the DIY DWC/Drip and them clones!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya dude it would control say drip irrigation if you had it set-up in soil or hydro for sure, but the reading it will give will be amazing compared to temp and Co2 controllers.


even better if it could water when it knew it needed it, just fill ur rez check em once in a while. done. 

good luck with the cloner bro, seen good things with the home made ones  also seen a few people recommend just using superthrive like ur doing


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> So i thought i would show you guys some shit i have been working on!!
> 
> My little DIY hydo-View attachment 1367744View attachment 1367745
> 
> ...


wicked home made cloner, i just built a mini dwc using a cd spindle case.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 7, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Keep me updated on the DIY DWC/Drip and them clones!


will do buddy as soon as they have a good amount of roots im going to throw it in there.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> even better if it could water when it knew it needed it, just fill ur rez check em once in a while. done.
> 
> good luck with the cloner bro, seen good things with the home made ones  also seen a few people recommend just using superthrive like ur doing


Ya i have tried every method that doesnt use a cloner and juts cut with some gel in different cubes or just stick in water, and none of the ways seem to have a good success rate for me.

Im also cutting bigger clones than i usually do.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 7, 2011)

Ractagon said:


> wicked home made cloner, i just built a mini dwc using a cd spindle case.


nice bro its amazing what you can do a little effort and some junk lying around the house.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 7, 2011)

Well its the beg. of week 8 and my plants are looking very close.

The white widow looks almost done, i cut one branch to dry it out and see.
The trics are clear, cloudy with a good percent amber. So i think im might cut her in a day or two, just want more hairs to turn red first.

the branch i cut off after trim(more white hairs than i want )-

The plant-

the headband looks close also, maybe a week, need more hairs to turn brown and didnt see to much amber trics yet-


Here is my 2 new up and coming mothers-
BB Blue cheese-
Kanabia Afrodite - 

than the test clones which one of these lucky buggers will end up in my DIY mini hydro test. - 


The bunch under the HPS-


----------



## OrezO (Jan 7, 2011)

Your plants are looking beautiful, we almost have identical harvest times. I'm also curious on how your new cloner works out, might have to try that out. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 7, 2011)

OrezO said:


> Your plants are looking beautiful, we almost have identical harvest times. I'm also curious on how your new cloner works out, might have to try that out. Keep up the good work bro.


Thanks dude this next batch im going to thin off the bottom third of the plant, I didn't get the colas i want at all they put most of the energy of the buds to the lower ones i think they are all bigger lol.

But oh well live and learn

Also been reading about organics vs. Reg. Nuts and that organic produces usually produces smaller buds but the taste is usually way better. 

Enough ramblings for me


----------



## millyy (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking good HP, how is that kanabia one doing, i have a freebie of kanabia something (forgot) and was wondering about if i should try to grow it later on haha


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 7, 2011)

millyy said:


> Looking good HP, how is that kanabia one doing, i have a freebie of kanabia something (forgot) and was wondering about if i should try to grow it later on haha


Well do so far the only seed that i have grown from kanabia, it's afrodite ( jack flashxsweet sativa). Suppose to be a good yield and great taste si I'm excited, I hopoe it get big soon i was hoping to run clones from it and the blue cheese but might have to wait a whole other batch before I can start clinging off of it.


----------



## OrezO (Jan 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Thanks dude this next batch im going to thin off the bottom third of the plant, I didn't get the colas i want at all they put most of the energy of the buds to the lower ones i think they are all bigger lol.
> 
> But oh well live and learn
> 
> ...


I've been doing HW on trying to get my bud size bigger also. I just got in that new Bloombastic today so I'll start feeding it to my clones that are 3 weeks into flower tomorrow, It should help out with the bud mass??? Who knows, we'll see, only time will tell. As for the taste, shit I don't care. I use a vaporizer anyway so it always tastes good no matter what. I just want big buds so I can grow less.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 7, 2011)

OrezO said:


> I've been doing HW on trying to get my bud size bigger also. I just got in that new Bloombastic today so I'll start feeding it to my clones that are 3 weeks into flower tomorrow, It should help out with the bud mass??? Who knows, we'll see, only time will tell. As for the taste, shit I don't care. I use a vaporizer anyway so it always tastes good no matter what. I just want big buds so I can grow less.


Ya dude I know what u mean, I don't have a vape, wish I did.

I have heard nothing but good stuff about bloomblastic, but i haven't read into it yet, I don't think it's organic and that's how i role so it might not be for me.

Size does matter but taste always is a big factor to me, I like smoking out of a good bong or a 1 gram joint I roll with my roller.

Wish I could afford a good vape maybe after I catch up on bills I'll reward myself lol. If I get one I would have to get a really good one, and not buy a cheap piece of crap


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 8, 2011)

Check out vaportower.com. Reasonable pricing and I have had no problems with mine in 2 years of off/on use.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 8, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Check out vaportower.com. Reasonable pricing and I have had no problems with mine in 2 years of off/on use.


Right on dude thanks for the tip.


----------



## millyy (Jan 8, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well do so far the only seed that i have grown from kanabia, it's afrodite ( jack flashxsweet sativa). Suppose to be a good yield and great taste si I'm excited, I hopoe it get big soon i was hoping to run clones from it and the blue cheese but might have to wait a whole other batch before I can start clinging off of it.


Oh sounds good, well once you start flowering it and everything post how the smell of it is, i'm interested lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 8, 2011)

millyy said:


> Oh sounds good, well once you start flowering it and everything post how the smell of it is, i'm interested lol


Oh I usually give great details about how the smoke i grow is lol

Lol j/k im usually stoned when i give detailed results on my shit but I usually say oh so great, when it could be better for sure.

I'm still new to growing and im just learning stuff no books can teach, I have read 3 great books about Mary j, Jorge Cervantes book, somas organic growing, and one other i can't recal the name but im half ways threw it.

Anyways im high now, lol. See i keep fucking rambling......sorry I live with just me and my chick so this is the most dude talk i can do on here. She is usually asks more about the money uptake of it lol, girls and shopping lol.

Anyways i smoked some warlock and that shit had probably the best bag appeal i have seen in a long time, but the face is I paid 60 bucks for a 1/8 and the shit barely got me stoned so im done buying on the fire shelf and have resulted to smoking anything on special, like some sour diesel i have right now and it is dam right amazing,


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 9, 2011)

Whit widow is looking good bro. Let us know how its smokes (potency).


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 9, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Whit widow is looking good bro. Let us know how its smokes (potency).


oh i will for sure, but dude to be honest im sure i will be great every white widow i have ever smoke has been a decent smoke for sure.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> oh i will for sure, but dude to be honest im sure i will be great every white widow i have ever smoke has been a decent smoke for sure.


Have you smoked any WW from Nirvana? I was going to order some beans from them untill I saw goobly's KF harvest! Those KF purps that he has look fucking amazing! You could probably get a good $275-$300 donating for an oz of that purp KF that he has. 

Plants as always looking sweet brotha! Do you foliar feed at all? I just started and my ladies are looking like they are enjoying it!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Have you smoked any WW from Nirvana? I was going to order some beans from them untill I saw goobly's KF harvest! Those KF purps that he has look fucking amazing! You could probably get a good $275-$300 donating for an oz of that purp KF that he has.
> 
> Plants as always looking sweet brotha! Do you foliar feed at all? I just started and my ladies are looking like they are enjoying it!


I dont really foliar feed, but every 2 weeks or so while there in veg. i spray them with Thrive b-1 Green bottle-organic.

I feed them with a mexican bat guano tea. every week and a half or so


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I dont really foliar feed, but every 2 weeks or so while there in veg. i spray them with Thrive b-1 Green bottle-organic.
> 
> I feed them with a mexican bat guano tea. every week and a half or so


Cool I bought some Foliar shit from the hydro store and it was 30 bucks for three bottles! Not too bad but they are small bottles and the problem is that I used half of each bottle per gallon of spray! So I will only end up getting 2 gal of spray for 30 bucks! So that is a lil too expensive for me, I am going to look for a cheaper foliar spray, but my plants do good and seem like they like foliar feeding.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 11, 2011)

Well i have been harvesting these 6 plants over the past couple of nights....

I have 2 headband left to cut down, and i have 2 drying and 1 white widow drying.

the purple urkel is gone and over with lol

smoked the last of it last night while trimming...

Just tried a nug of the white widow, from a branch i cut 5 days ago and they have been in the jar since this morning and it is pretty potent im surprised.

Oh howard havent tried the nirvana white whidow unless i bought it in the past, no clue back than, but what i have is a clone from a dispensary, but i do have a fem. white widow from dutch passion i need to plant.

this is the headband-

Whitewidow-

and a branch of each in jars cut earlier-

and pop corn but some decent size nugs also-

also still have 2 more plants to cut one of them is my heaviest yielder and the other is close to it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 11, 2011)

Buds looking good my friend, how much are you getting from each plant?


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Buds looking good my friend, how much are you getting from each plant?


Oh i dont know just yet its a gamble atm, they are dry nough to good a good weight i think, in 2 days or so ill be able to tell ya what i got off the 2 headband and 4 days with the white widow.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Oh i dont know just yet its a gamble atm, they are dry nough to good a good weight i think, in 2 days or so ill be able to tell ya what i got off the 2 headband and 4 days with the white widow.


Alright brotha Hope it is a ton! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 12, 2011)

Ya same here lol i just cut everything and put my new ones in the flowering room but left them on 18/6 for a couple more days just want them to get the god light and use to it before i flip them.

I also translplanted 4 of them in 7gal. and 2 in 15gal.<--I was high when i put the soil and plants in and didnt realize once i did the 2nd one that i was using 15's so i went back to my 7gal. 

the dude at the hydro store grabbed them and i didnt even compare them, oh well for not double checking just more root space lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 12, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya same here lol i just cut everything and put my new ones in the flowering room but left them on 18/6 for a couple more days just want them to get the god light and use to it before i flip them.
> 
> I also translplanted 4 of them in 7gal. and 2 in 15gal.<--I was high when i put the soil and plants in and didnt realize once i did the 2nd one that i was using 15's so i went back to my 7gal.
> 
> the dude at the hydro store grabbed them and i didnt even compare them, oh well for not double checking just more root space lol


shit bro if they are in 15's you could veg the fuck out of them! You could coil those pigs around 2 times! It would be a fun test for ya to veg it out for 3-3.5 months just keep wraping it around with LST. Probably be able to pull 4-6 oz off one plant.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 12, 2011)

Ya that would be pretty sick, maybe a test for the future im trying to bust out 2 more grows in here before i have to move, lol.

Well i dont have to but in april time im planning on moving so i m on crunch time.

Looks closer to may though since im not starting them until this weekend, but who knows only they will tell lol.


----------



## dirk d (Jan 12, 2011)

looking good phyre. was just checking out your harvest man looks nice!! cant wait to harvest some of this SLH iv been working on. seeing yours makes me antsy for some homegrown organic bud.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 12, 2011)

Ya dude, so far the high of this stuff has been amazing, both strains taste very flavorful, and not harsh what so ever. I cant wait to get a good cure on this stuff 3 days total and ill throw up the final weights!!

I dont think i got the size of buds i wanted but besides that all in all its a good harvest.

Ya i cant wait tell i get my hands on some of that SLH, never tried it, hopefully it pops up in a dispensary soon lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 12, 2011)

SO here is a detailed DIY of the bubble cloner.

A rubbermaid tote- this one is a 3gal or maybe 2gal.

My PVC pipe stand to hold the plastic tray-

2 6in air stones stuck together, just temp. until i make a run to the pet store to grab a bigger air stone. -

This is a piece of plastic i cut out of a old refrigerator bin the bottom piece.- i cut it so it fit snug and drilled 1/4 inch holes at many at u want i just guess around.

than i add a little Thrive B-1 organic to it, also some organic root 66 root stimilutor, these are just optional i have them left over from a nute line so i use them but really not needed.- i use half a cap per rez.-

than make sure to keep the temps in the mid 60's to 70F- i am going to buy a aquarium heater to add so i dont have to add a coffee cup of hot water each morning. and keep the water level right at the root tips so some tips maybe in under water.-

than the final product- 

i run the air stone pump 24hrs, and 1 CFL 25watt 6500K 24hrs.

and change the rez once a week to a week and a half.

I also spray them with water twice a day just for shits and giggles more water the better i always say. i dont think its needed and i have gone a couple of days with out spraying them.

HP


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 14, 2011)

nice cloner man, i love my cloner it has changed the way i grow forever lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 14, 2011)

ya thats for sure i like how yours is also, looked like a lawn sprinkler hookd up to a little pump


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 14, 2011)

Not to sound like a creaper but I was looking at your back yard in the last pic and looks like you have a really nice back yard brotha! Are those Rose bushes in the back left part?


----------



## NONHater (Jan 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Not to sound like a creaper but I was looking at your back yard in the last pic and looks like you have a really nice back yard brotha! Are those Rose bushes in the back left part?


Damn that is pretty nice.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Not to sound like a creaper but I was looking at your back yard in the last pic and looks like you have a really nice back yard brotha! Are those Rose bushes in the back left part?


Dude my yard is actually beautiful, I will take some pictures of it on a sunny day I think you'll like it.

I work out there when ever I can and lately it has been a lot, lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 15, 2011)

Well a little update- I have been pretty busy this last week with trimming and drying and burping, lol.

The buds all in all are a great high.

i didnt get the weight i wanted do to i had some really cold temps for about a week and a half, i think i shocked them or something.

The white widow is realy strong and i think i let it get a little more amber b/c only one day of curing and the weed knock me on my ass. But i didnt yeild to much of it for some reason. I got 1.5 ounces i was execting more like 3 but oh well. The buds are small but very dense and compact. and every day the smell gets stronger and stronger in the jar. I havent tried it today but probly will tomorrow.

The headband will its a great smoke im smokeing on it now, but the buds are light and airy, they lok like shit, but the high is really hands down. its a very strong high also but more of a head high, but if you smoke enough it will put you out on the counch or zoning off. It taste good and isnt harsh at all. I had 4 plants and got a average of 1.3 ounces per plants like i said before this number was really low to my expectations but hey im happy and have weed to last me until next harvet.

And with saying that i just started the next batch today, they are currently in the first dark cycle!!

Tonight ill update with pics.

i have one of each strain in the flowering room- Powerwalker, Banana Kush, Afgan Kush, Og Kush, Redneck, Skywalker.

I also plan on doing some butter out of the headband trimming and hopefully if i find a screen fine enough to make a keif box and use the white widow trimmings for that.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds awesome man! Sorry you didn't get your expected yield but at least its quality bud


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 15, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> Sounds awesome man! Sorry you didn't get your expected yield but at least its quality bud


thanks brotha


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 16, 2011)

i know the quantity issue, i just delt with that on our first ak-48s, AMAZING bud but very low yields, even indoors with almost perfect conditions and blasted with nutes in a 70/30 coco/black gold mix, with extra perlite and under a good amount of light and some co2 bags. YA!!!!! Keif boxes are my favorite!!! i just make kief balls lol. Oh ya my cloner totally is just a pond pump from harbor freight with the sprinkler attachment on, i originally bought some pvc and little red sprayers but i got the wrong red ones, i got the 360 jets ( SUCKS BALLS ) not the 360 sprinkler ones, so i put on the little attachment that came with the pump and its been working great. Pump was only 20 bucks too for a 358 GPH, my girl also gets the employee discount at harbor freight, one of the reason i keep her around lol j/k shes cool..... Anyway cant wait for that picture update of the girls and the yard, i love landscaping, i actually refer to it as outdoor Architecture lol and people make fun of me for it, but they dont understand lol. Sorry about the yield but like ya said at least you got weed till the next harvest and thats whats most important, our aks also only got 1.3 ozs a plant too. Hope next round treats ya better, at least ya got some nice widow to make the time pass quickly lol BTW what headband are ya runnin? I LOVE HEADBAND!!! shitty it turned out bad lookin.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 16, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well a little update- I have been pretty busy this last week with trimming and drying and burping, lol.
> 
> The buds all in all are a great high.
> 
> ...


1.3 to 1.5 isn't that bad bro! I know it isn't what you expected but it is what it is so no use in getting pissed about it. Unless you can figure a way to get more out of your plants so you can use this as a learning experiance. Maybe veg for longer? But like I said it isn't a bad haul. I am glad your weed is knocking you on your ass! Nothing like enjoying the fruits of your labor. I mean you are sitting on almost 7 oz's of weed so that can't be too bad!  Especialy if it is good weed. Looking forward to the update brotha. I will be taking my K/F down to the big room today so I will get some snap shots of them.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 16, 2011)

AudiA6Driver said:


> i know the quantity issue, i just delt with that on our first ak-48s, AMAZING bud but very low yields, even indoors with almost perfect conditions and blasted with nutes in a 70/30 coco/black gold mix, with extra perlite and under a good amount of light and some co2 bags. YA!!!!! Keif boxes are my favorite!!! i just make kief balls lol. Oh ya my cloner totally is just a pond pump from harbor freight with the sprinkler attachment on, i originally bought some pvc and little red sprayers but i got the wrong red ones, i got the 360 jets ( SUCKS BALLS ) not the 360 sprinkler ones, so i put on the little attachment that came with the pump and its been working great. Pump was only 20 bucks too for a 358 GPH, my girl also gets the employee discount at harbor freight, one of the reason i keep her around lol j/k shes cool..... Anyway cant wait for that picture update of the girls and the yard, i love landscaping, i actually refer to it as outdoor Architecture lol and people make fun of me for it, but they dont understand lol. Sorry about the yield but like ya said at least you got weed till the next harvest and thats whats most important, our aks also only got 1.3 ozs a plant too. Hope next round treats ya better, at least ya got some nice widow to make the time pass quickly lol BTW what headband are ya runnin? I LOVE HEADBAND!!! shitty it turned out bad lookin.


Im running the 707 headband clone only from cali. Ya im going to look into designing a bigger cloner and that pond pump sounds brilliant with the sprinkler attachment.

Ya it really airy do to to low of temp and not enough air movement withthe lights are off. So i changed my system around and working like a champ cant wait to see the yeilds now lol.

also bought a 6in x 6in keif box from a buddy brand new, and i used a coffee grinder to ground up trim i than put in my little keif box than i collected off one white widow plant 5grams of keif off the trimmings and only got 3 grams off of 4 headband plants trimmingd lol. I love the high off headband but shit im glad im done with the strain.

than i had about 60grams of ground up trimmings than is on the boil right now with 2lbs of butter. 

also mad a little hot pressed hash with some of the keif and it worked pretty good.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is what i got going on as of today-

In my cloner- 

In Veg. my new moms-

Blue cheese-

Afrodite- 

also in Veg. Blue Dream Clone i plan to flowerin my green house in a couple of weeks-

My flowering plants started there 12/12 cycle yesterday-

Powerwalker-
Banana Kush-
Afgan Kush-
AG Kush-
Redneck-
Skywalker-

What i got in jars-

White widow-

Headband 707-

Kief from my trimmings-

Also made 2lbs of butter off the same trimming i made the kief and some hot knife hash from some of the kief also.

All of it has been real good and lovin every minute of it.


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2011)

setting them up and knocking them down i like it. your real organised, my tent is alll but empty, gonna have to pull my finger out, lol. nice work hp


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 17, 2011)

How do you make keif from trimmings? And where did you get the blue cheese from? Everyone swears by it so I wanna get some seeds in the future


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> How do you make keif from trimmings? And where did you get the blue cheese from? Everyone swears by it so I wanna get some seeds in the future


well i have a 6in. x 6in kief box i bought from a water pipe/ciggy store, i just get the dry trimmings and chop them up real quick in a coffee grinder not really fine just enough to break up leaves, than run it thru the kief box, and the left over trim i use for butter and keep the kief for bowl toppers.

I bought the blue cheese seed from, HERE

but i bought the single pix and mix


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

ghb said:


> setting them up and knocking them down i like it. your real organised, my tent is alll but empty, gonna have to pull my finger out, lol. nice work hp


Thanks dude just trying to roll thru the grows lol.

I should be getting better yeilds this go around


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never heard of a kief box before thanks man!


----------



## NONHater (Jan 17, 2011)

Short and stacked just like I like em!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> I've never heard of a kief box before thanks man!


ya i can take a picture in a min a put it up. ITs really nice to have a fairly cheap tp make if ur handy like that.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

So it has 3 different layers. all have magnets so the layers stick together.

top layer is see thru glass, than middle layer is a screen, than the bottom is a catch try with a mirror so its easy to get all of the kief with a credit card/scraper.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you just shake it when the chopped up leaves are in it? That's what I was wondering about how the kief is extracted.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

ya i shake it side to side for about 20 shakes give one good tap on a hard surface to get all kief off of screen and change out the trimmings.

you can shake more or less just depends how much green particles you want in, i really dont care since its all personal use, but i try to make it as golden brown as i can.

the more green it is the more leaf is in it but fuck it lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

Believe me this isnt any work at all to get keif really very simple and no work envolved.

I use to hand ground trimming and that sucked lol.

I love this cheap ass coffee grinder and the keif box makes it so you dont have to have a big screen and use ur hands and rub the trim.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 17, 2011)

How long do you grind the trimmings for? I wont be getting a fraction of yield you're getting so I have to make sure im using every last bit of the plant that I can. Do you use different trimmings to make the cannabutter? Or can you use the leaves after going through the kief box?


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> How long do you grind the trimmings for? I wont be getting a fraction of yield you're getting so I have to make sure im using every last bit of the plant that I can. Do you use different trimmings to make the cannabutter? Or can you use the leaves after going through the kief box?


Ya i put trimmings in a coffee grinder, just so there chopped up and i take them out, usually itsa a bunch of half leafs than as soon as they looked in little peices i take out maybe 3 sec. of chopping.

than put the trmmings thru the kief box - than after the trimmings have been thru the keif box i use the same trimmings for making butter. i usually used about 30grams of trimmings that has been thru the keif box to 1 lB. of butter.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 17, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya i put trimmings in a coffee grinder, just so there chopped up and i take them out, usually itsa a bunch of half leafs than as soon as they looked in little peices i take out maybe 3 sec. of chopping.
> 
> than put the trmmings thru the kief box - than after the trimmings have been thru the keif box i use the same trimmings for making butter. i usually used about 30grams of trimmings that has been thru the keif box to 1 lB. of butter.


I have a fuck load of dry leaves from the buds right now! I am thinking about getting some cheap bubble hash bags off ebay to make some hash for my paitent. Your plants look good bro, did you veg them for longer this time to try to improve your yeild?


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2011)

i want a keif box, easiest way to get hash. bubble bags give nice product but a pain in the ass and messy, NICE JOB!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I have a fuck load of dry leaves from the buds right now! I am thinking about getting some cheap bubble hash bags off ebay to make some hash for my paitent. Your plants look good bro, did you veg them for longer this time to try to improve your yeild?


Ya they have veg. for 6weeks, but i dont think it was the veg time, i didnt have the proper vent set-up dude leading to airy spacing little pop corn buds all around.

I know reg. the air going in before in the dark period the air would get shut off and only fans inde would be on so i had no exchange. that lead to extreamly cold temps inthe night period, and not enough co2/air exchange

i ahve perfected it now, and expect this grow to be amazing lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya you can make hash out of kief with now problems, i made a litle last night with about a gram of kief, using a warm knife and a ziplock in about 10min. it was really simple and effective


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 17, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya they have veg. for 6weeks, but i dont think it was the veg time, i didnt have the proper vent set-up dude leading to airy spacing little pop corn buds all around.
> 
> I know reg. the air going in before in the dark period the air would get shut off and only fans inde would be on so i had no exchange. that lead to extreamly cold temps inthe night period, and not enough co2/air exchange
> 
> i ahve perfected it now, and expect this grow to be amazing lol.


Yeah airy buds are no good at all! I have been veging my seedlings for around 70 days, and my clones are around 55 days. But I switch them to flower now depending on the strain when they are 12-20 inches tall. I just popped my Chronic clone into flower and I think that pig was 19 in. Hope she doesn't stretch too much. And I threw some pic's up of my P/S clones for ya HP.  I was out in the grow rooms and saw them and thought about you bro and snaped some pic's! They will be ready to flower here soon but I don't have any room in my flower room right now! Maybe I will top them and maybe a lil LST???? No worries though.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah airy buds are no good at all! I have been veging my seedlings for around 70 days, and my clones are around 55 days. But I switch them to flower now depending on the strain when they are 12-20 inches tall. I just popped my Chronic clone into flower and I think that pig was 19 in. Hope she doesn't stretch too much. And I threw some pic's up of my P/S clones for ya HP.  I was out in the grow rooms and saw them and thought about you bro and snaped some pic's! They will be ready to flower here soon but I don't have any room in my flower room right now! Maybe I will top them and maybe a lil LST???? No worries though.


Cool deal brotha well im going over to your thread to check them out.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 17, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah airy buds are no good at all! I have been veging my seedlings for around 70 days, and my clones are around 55 days. But I switch them to flower now depending on the strain when they are 12-20 inches tall. I just popped my Chronic clone into flower and I think that pig was 19 in. Hope she doesn't stretch too much. ......


I put my first Chronic clone into flower with no LST at between 7 and 8 inches. It's 15/12 transition day was on12/31 and it's first day of 12/12 was Jan 1st. it is now 21" and still stretching, but the stretch has finally started to slow down. 

Good luck.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 18, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I put my first Chronic clone into flower with no LST at between 7 and 8 inches. It's 15/12 transition day was on12/31 and it's first day of 12/12 was Jan 1st. it is now 21" and still stretching, but the stretch has finally started to slow down.
> 
> Good luck.


Holly shit! LOL looks like I am going to have a monster on my hands then! I didn't even top her so looks like I will have to move her to the big flower room! I just hope she doesn't get too big!  thanks for the info bro!


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Seems to be a near 200% stretch pheno that I have, which would put yours at >55" if it stretches in a similar fashion. 

Mine is supposedly cloned from the original chronic strain by serious seeds, pre-2000. I just got my first roots the other day on the cuttings I took from her around 10 days into 12/12 so it looks like I will be able to keep the strain around if it performs well.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 18, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Seems to be a near 200% stretch pheno that I have, which would put yours at >55" if it stretches in a similar fashion.
> 
> Mine is supposedly cloned from the original chronic strain by serious seeds, pre-2000. I just got my first roots the other day on the cuttings I took from her around 10 days into 12/12 so it looks like I will be able to keep the strain around if it performs well.


I can't do a 55" plant! LOL I won't move my light up that high just to accomidate one plant. I may have to just stick her in the corner and raise my light as much as possible. that is one thing that seedbanks don't tell you is the stretch on the plants when you switch them to flower.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Get a plant cage and wrap her around it, to reduce the height and stretch some, maybe? Or you could try to super-crop/lst it some before it gets too far into flower?


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Well im expanding and hopefully get into a hydro set-up, nothing to crazy but it will be a 3 x 6 flood table.

The flowering room is going to be 4ft x 8ft
and veg room 2ft x 4ft.
also plan on puting in a mother room also, but havent figured out yet.

but this is the shed im doing it in.


Hopefully start on it tomorrow but depends need to find a place to put all the stuff why i build the rooms in there. sucks not having a garage.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 19, 2011)

over that table will be 2 1000 watt hps


----------



## OrezO (Jan 19, 2011)

Bad Ass! Nice project you got going on there. Keep us posted on the renovations.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 19, 2011)

OrezO said:


> Bad Ass! Nice project you got going on there. Keep us posted on the renovations.


oh i will for sure you all can count on that lol

im watching this new series called The Cape seems pretty bad ass


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 20, 2011)

great stuff man, I cant wait to see your next project in action.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey HP sent you a PM. Oh and are you going to put up drywall and all that to your shed there? If you are doing a big prodject like that you will need something to listen to and I would suggest some Howard Stern! Man he makes the day fly by when working! If you know how to download torrents let me know and I will hook you up on some sites. If you don't you can PM me and I will get you rolling on how to do that. Just let me know brotha! And if you don't want to do that I have every single show of his all the way back to 2006 so I could rip them to a DVD-R and you could just pop them into your computer and put them on a MP3 player. That is what I do. I also pay for Sirius just to support my "Man Crush" as my wife calls Howard! LOL


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 20, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hopefully start on it tomorrow but depends need to find a place to put all the stuff why i build the rooms in there. sucks not having a garage.


Good luck with that, if you need any help you know how to get ahold of me  This weekend will be bad as I have my father coming down from SoCal on Friday (tomorrow man no concept of time lately) but after that I can lend another pair of hands if needed, just let me know.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 20, 2011)

Kanibus said:


> Good luck with that, if you need any help you know how to get ahold of me  This weekend will be bad as I have my father coming down from SoCal on Friday (tomorrow man no concept of time lately) but after that I can lend another pair of hands if needed, just let me know.


Sounds like a working party to me!!!  You supply the beer, weed and pizza HP and I am sure you would have alot of people that would be willing to come over!! I'm to far away to come down brotha or I would be in for sure!


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 20, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Sounds like a working party to me!!!  You supply the beer, weed and pizza HP and I am sure you would have alot of people that would be willing to come over!! I'm to far away to come down brotha or I would be in for sure!


Lol!

The way HotPhyre has hooked me up recently I will bring the beer, pizza and herb also. The guy is about as generous as they come.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 20, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey HP sent you a PM. Oh and are you going to put up drywall and all that to your shed there? If you are doing a big prodject like that you will need something to listen to and I would suggest some Howard Stern! Man he makes the day fly by when working! If you know how to download torrents let me know and I will hook you up on some sites. If you don't you can PM me and I will get you rolling on how to do that. Just let me know brotha! And if you don't want to do that I have every single show of his all the way back to 2006 so I could rip them to a DVD-R and you could just pop them into your computer and put them on a MP3 player. That is what I do. I also pay for Sirius just to support my "Man Crush" as my wife calls Howard! LOL


LOl man crush thats awesome, my chick says mine is jorge cervantes. ROFl

ya well im writing you back on the PM just high as fuck from white widow and getting side tracked.

i know how to burn and torrent, Ya howard is cool i use to listen to him a few years back when he was on the actual radio.
i remember driving to school with my mom in the mornings and listening to howard stern lol. the best 30min of my day.

But once he went to sat. i havent listened to him much but every once is a while i try to listen in.

I need to figure out how to run howard with out buying it on my ipad, i usually use pandora radio on the reggeaa channel


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 20, 2011)

Kanibus said:


> Lol!
> 
> The way HotPhyre has hooked me up recently I will bring the beer, pizza and herb also. The guy is about as generous as they come.


Thanks bro, 

Im here to smoke, share, laugh, learn and anywhere in there money tends to fuck shit up.

Im all about giving and sooner or later it will come back to me


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks both of you for the offers to help, lol.

Howard- ya ur way to far, but i know you would be down if you were closer.

Kanibus- For sure bro ill give ya a call if i need any help. My chick usually tends to bitch when i ask her so i just might end up giving you a call. lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 20, 2011)

Ractagon said:


> great stuff man, I cant wait to see your next project in action.


Thanks dude it will be some time but hopefully i get it done in a month or so.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 20, 2011)

Well here is some pictures of my yard for those who wanted to see its a evening right before the sun was going down.

from left to right
Looking out from the back of the house-

Looking from the back fence, to the house-

I also did some work on the new grow shed, removed everything that was in there and organized all the tools and shit im keeping in there, i rip down a bunch of shitty ply wood sheets and insulation that was bad and rat infested. I think on Sat. im going to do the wiring for the shed and install another light outlet that works on the switch and about 2 more double outlets per wall. Than the buy some new insulation and start boarding up the walls with sheets of plywood. I plan to also make a Attic space for the air from all the different grow cabinets to vent into.




and i attached some pictures of my 1yr. old "Purple Ribbon" Blue Nose Pit, im going to breed her as soon as her next heat comes.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice yard brotha! You have been busy on that shed huh? I have a feeling that your grow room is going to be bad ass! I look fwd to updates on your progress of your grow room! Later bro!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 20, 2011)

Well here is something i threw together on paint what my idea is i dont know if i scaled it right for people to read the writing


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is it way bigger if that was hard to see


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a nice yard. One of my dreams is to have a beautiful zen-like yard with a pool and jacuzzi that I can get baked in and watch a suns game..


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 21, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> That is a nice yard. One of my dreams is to have a beautiful zen-like yard with a pool and jacuzzi that I can get baked in and watch a suns game..


Ya dude im just renting at the moment but its my grandparents house that they dont live in any longer. He use to work on his yard everyday, so since i moved in i couldnt let it go to shit.

So i have done a ton of improvements, and moving out in may lol. But my mom who takes care of the money situation for the house said i could have the shed for all the stuff i have done so as long as i can move it its mine.

Ya my new yard will be blank as fuck lol. a new double wide- inbetween oranges with a shed behind the house and thats it no landscaping.

Just so i dont have to do any yard work for a good while.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah I see. Yeah its def a beautiful yard.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 21, 2011)

Moving sheds isn't too difficult if you have a good low/flat trailer, some rollers (old fence posts or similar) and some 'tractor jacks'. Roll it over, jack it up, and drive the trailer under it, and roll it on.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Here is it way bigger if that was hard to see
> 
> View attachment 1393794


Hey bro just a thought, is 6 foot long enough for all your plants? I mine is 80 in long or 6.6 ft. And with a divider wall in the middle splitting my plants up the catch trays for water bareley fit in there. And I know you use 7 gal pots so make sure your catch trays will all fit in there and if I were you I would add 6-12 in for play and shit you aren't thinking of right now. It would also let your plants spread out a lil during flower and give you some working room. If I were you I would do a 7'X3' flower room. I am also flowering 12 plants at a time so if you are flowering less then you will be fine.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome project you have ahead of you . It will be fun for us to watch it's progress . Be sure the floor is insulated for the winter . And during the summer pull your intake from underneath where its cooler .


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 21, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Moving sheds isn't too difficult if you have a good low/flat trailer, some rollers (old fence posts or similar) and some 'tractor jacks'. Roll it over, jack it up, and drive the trailer under it, and roll it on.


Thanks dude for the info, i have a couple of really good friends that for a six pack will bring there low boy trailer over and use a field forklift to put it on.

Its finally time to call in those favors from certain people lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 21, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey bro just a thought, is 6 foot long enough for all your plants? I mine is 80 in long or 6.6 ft. And with a divider wall in the middle splitting my plants up the catch trays for water bareley fit in there. And I know you use 7 gal pots so make sure your catch trays will all fit in there and if I were you I would add 6-12 in for play and shit you aren't thinking of right now. It would also let your plants spread out a lil during flower and give you some working room. If I were you I would do a 7'X3' flower room. I am also flowering 12 plants at a time so if you are flowering less then you will be fine.


Thanks howard for all the great input, i might of been a mis-leading. the 3ftx 6ft is when i set-up a hydro set-up in there but for probly one or two cycles of plants i will be using the complete 4x8 to grow in soil with 12 plants, in 7gal. no more of the 15gal. lol

They do fit by the way 6 -15gal. in a 4x3 its just snug as fuck lol i like walking room


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 21, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Awesome project you have ahead of you . It will be fun for us to watch it's progress . Be sure the floor is insulated for the winter . And during the summer pull your intake from underneath where its cooler .


Cool dude i plan on running a portable Swap cooler in there and a heater for winter ill have plenty of power in the shed after im done wiring it up.

The air intake all pull from the floor for the summer and also the floor is wood right now, but i usually only get a couple nights below 30F here so cold usually isnt to bad. and i also i run my lights at night to solve any freeze problems. than usually run a heater during the day if its below 60F


----------



## OrezO (Jan 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Here is it way bigger if that was hard to see
> 
> View attachment 1393794


I'm with howard stern. I'de even go bigger on room size. Minimize on the storage & work sation room and expand that grow op to it's full potential. We all have run out of room and its a bitch to rearrange and adjust your setup. I'de make everything as big as you can because you know your going to be growing more. 
Thats a awesome project bro. Nice job.
Cute dog


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 21, 2011)

OrezO said:


> I'm with howard stern. I'de even go bigger on room size. Minimize on the storage & work sation room and expand that grow op to it's full potential. We all have run out of room and its a bitch to rearrange and adjust your setup. I'de make everything as big as you can because you know your going to be growing more.
> Thats a awesome project bro. Nice job.
> Cute dog


Thanks she is my little pride and joy, lol.

Ya I would love to make it bigger but this is a hobby to me not a drug operation.

I'm in it to smoke weed for free all day long and only make enough to pay for the growing. I have a job and a family and last thing I want to do is get caught up with getting greedy. I'm not trying to sound like a dick and totally throw down you guys ides at all, it's just I really need the shed to be a storage area and work bench also, i know that 3 big rooms with doors in a shed will be pretty obvious but I want to make it look like its just storage and a work bench, even though im legal I like be sneaky

I always wanted a dual light set up and nothing more, really I could grow enough weed in here to supply me and my close friends and have plenty left over.


----------



## OrezO (Jan 21, 2011)

You must of misunderstood me. Bigger as in more room to walk around in and work, not to fill up completley with plants. 
Just invest in good locks, and it'll be cool.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh ya, lol.

I'm high, well I'm always high, but I tend to think to into things lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 24, 2011)

Well a little update on the shed project, i have pretty much have all the 110V all wired up, all i need to do now throw in the 220v volt outlets and run wire to them, and install the breaker panel, where ill have one 30amp - 220v
and four 15amp - 110v circuit breakers.

Should be enough power to run my flower, veg, mother, and clone area.

Tomorrow sadly i wont be able to do much, probly until the weekend until i get paid. Than ill finish up the electricity and start building the different rooms out of 2x4's and plywood. Hopefully have the flower room in by the weekend, than have to wait probly until 2 more weeks to finish the project once i get my next check lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well a little update on the shed project, i have pretty much have all the 110V all wired up, all i need to do now throw in the 220v volt outlets and run wire to them, and install the breaker panel, where ill have one 30amp - 220v
> and four 15amp - 110v circuit breakers.
> 
> Should be enough power to run my flower, veg, mother, and clone area.
> ...


Sounds good bro great progress! I thought you were high all the time! LOL I hope you weren't high when you ran the elec. Burn your whole house down! Can't wait to see pic's of the finished product.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 24, 2011)

ROFl i am high all the time but im not stupid all the time, lol.

Oh and i meant earlier 120 and 240 volts, not 110 and 220 i was high remember my numbers are mixing together, shit im high now lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ROFl i am high all the time but im not stupid all the time, lol.
> 
> Oh and i meant earlier 120 and 240 volts, not 110 and 220 i was high remember my numbers are mixing together, shit im high now lol


Your crazy bro!  How are the plants doing bro?


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Your crazy bro!  How are the plants doing bro?


lol there doing pretty good, stretching like a champ, see what my problem was the first time i ran plants there was only 3 in there, and they were excellent besides my hermi problem. well when i threw 6 plants in there i wasnt getting enough air to them so fucked up my yeilds this time already since i gave them a ton of air and it cant reach lower than 65F in temp, they are showing so much better signs of water uptake and growth comapre to my last grow.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 25, 2011)

Do you PH check your water/nutes/runoff? I finally got a meter and sure wish I would have got one sooner. I have been 'making it rain' (supposed to be 5.6ph) with 7.9ph water.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 25, 2011)

Ya my water stay usually at about 6.0 - 6.5 ph and i just water normal in happy frog soil which is suppose also auto fix the PH. Im going to be buying a meter just havent needed one yet really.

I use all organics and cant really Burn my plants


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 25, 2011)

Me too, mostly. I use Pro-Mix soil, General Organics full line (everything but the Sub-Culture M & B so far), Bat Guano, and Hygrozyme. I used Sweet last round, and am undecided it about for this round, but I just got some Snow Storm and Purple Maxx to use with Gravity on the 'rain' days in flower.

I was surprised how much my liquid nutes bring down my PH. Feed days I have probably been pretty close to the low 6's, but flush days must have been torture for my plants in the past.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 25, 2011)

Ann well that sucks bro ya im with bio bizz right now but i think im going to switch to earth juice since you get so much for your money and are a great product from reviews.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 26, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ann well that sucks bro ya im with bio bizz right now but i think im going to switch to earth juice since you get so much for your money and are a great product from reviews.


What's more for the money with Earth Juice ? I'm thinking about switching to Botainacare's organic line from the Age Old . The age old bloom liquid is 5-10-5 though decent flowering ratio .


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 26, 2011)

Well earth juice is 23 bucks for the gallon, and bio bizz average is 25 bucks for 32 fl.oz. They also have less additives needed, they have ther basic grow and bloom, but they have a complete organic micro nutrient supplement also organic rooting hormone, and so far ever forum I read said in organics it in the top rated with the rest.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well earth juice is 23 bucks for the gallon, and bio bizz average is 25 bucks for 32 fl.oz. They also have less additives needed, they have ther basic grow and bloom, but they have a complete organic micro nutrient supplement also organic rooting hormone, and so far ever forum I read said in organics it in the top rated with the rest.


So it's a value with mironutes included . I have seen some grows with it on here . I'm not running enough plants to worry about nute cost too much . I'm just going to finish with the Age OLd . I like there products ,nutes have micros included also .It's around 13 bucks for a quart . I'm still leaning towards Botainacare , I like their organic line . They have liquid and granular nutes , I think they even have organic bloom boosters too.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

So here is a little lay out of both companies:

bio Bizz- Grow-32floz. -25 usd
Bloom-32floz.-25usd
Fishmix-32floz.-25usd
Topmax(BloomBooster)- 18floz- 30usd
BioHeaven(aminoacid)- 18floz - 30usd
*also need to add epson salt to waterings.

EarthJuice- Grow- 1gal.-25usd
Bloom-1gal.-25usd
Catalyst(BloomBooster)-1gal-29usd
MicroBlast(all micro nutrients)-1gal-34usd

so for about 110 buck you can get total earth juice line up and for 130 you can go with bio bizz but you get about half the amount of nutrients since you pay for smaller bottles with bio bizz.

This is what i plan to do once i run out of nutes here in about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice HP! I'll be posted what you using now again?


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you looked at the General Organics line? I am using their full line except for the sub-culture m&b mixes. I might try those soon but they are ~$70 each and I haven't researched them yet. All of these quarts are about $16 at my shop except for BioBud which is about $35.

I use all of these pictured and their BioMarine and DiamondBlack liquid fertilizers (I use pro-mix), along with Hygrozyme. I also used Gravity last time and will be adding the rest of the HCO line (SnowStorm and Purple Maxx) to my 'rain day' waterings.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Very nice HP! I'll be posted what you using now again?


Right now i use bio bizz, everything but the grow, lol. i use fish mix in replace of the grow in flowering. but you can use all three if you wanted.

I do it to cut done costs of nutes.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Have you looked at the General Organics line? I am using their full line except for the sub-culture m&b mixes. I might try those soon but they are ~$70 each and I haven't researched them yet. All of these quarts are about $16 at my shop except for BioBud which is about $35.
> 
> I use all of these pictured and their BioMarine and DiamondBlack liquid fertilizers (I use pro-mix), along with Hygrozyme. I also used Gravity last time and will be adding the rest of the HCO line (SnowStorm and Purple Maxx) to my 'rain day' waterings.
> 
> View attachment 1406534


That's interesting, I only see one of the ferts that have a high P rating for flowering. I am using the FF nutes and the finishing ferts all have a ton of P in the NPK. I think the Cha Ching is around 50. I am liking the FF ferts but I have been on the fence about switching ferts..... It is expensive to try new nutes though. I read on here that you can write the fertilizer companies and tell them you are thinking about switching ferts and they will mail you some free ones to try and get you to switch over so maybe try that?


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> That's interesting, I only see one of the ferts that have a high P rating for flowering. I am using the FF nutes and the finishing ferts all have a ton of P in the NPK. I think the Cha Ching is around 50. I am liking the FF ferts but I have been on the fence about switching ferts.....


I top my pro-mix with Bat Guano at Day 0 and Day 30 of flower currently and will probably add the sub-cultures to the mix for soil micronutes. http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/subculture.html



> It is expensive to try new nutes though. I read on here that you can write the fertilizer companies and tell them you are thinking about switching ferts and they will mail you some free ones to try and get you to switch over so maybe try that?


The GO line will likely not save you any money. I recently saw that also. People got the entire GO line of quart bottles for $25 shipping.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> That's interesting, I only see one of the ferts that have a high P rating for flowering. I am using the FF nutes and the finishing ferts all have a ton of P in the NPK. I think the Cha Ching is around 50. I am liking the FF ferts but I have been on the fence about switching ferts..... It is expensive to try new nutes though. I read on here that you can write the fertilizer companies and tell them you are thinking about switching ferts and they will mail you some free ones to try and get you to switch over so maybe try that?


Well i will email them right now!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well i will email them right now!!


Yeah I am thinking about mailing Advance Nute for some free shit. I hear good things about them and I really don't want to shell out 3-400 on nutes as a "test"


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

Ya thats for sure


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I am thinking about mailing Advance Nute for some free shit. I hear good things about them and I really don't want to shell out 3-400 on nutes as a "test"


Well i was just on the earth juice website and all they have is a retail store list no contact info or any way to contact them personally, lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well i was just on the earth juice website and all they have is a retail store list no contact info or any way to contact them personally, lol


This is what I wrote to AN I will let you guys know what they say if anything. I am all legal and stay within the law so if they rat me out I am fine! And if they do I will be on the forums here stomping around crying!  LOL 

Hey there my name is EDIT and I am currently using Fox Farms Ocean forest Soil and their 6 products Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Grow Big, Open Sesami, Cha Ching, and Beastie Bloomz. I have been kicking around the idea of switching up my fertilizer line to you guys but that is a big expense to do a test. Is there anything that you guys send out to prospective customers like me to try out? I would like to do a side by side on a couple of plants to see if yours is better. If not that is cool, it never hurts to ask. Also I don&#8217;t know what lineup you guys offer that would replace what I am currently using. If you need any info from me please feel free to ask. I could write down the N-P-K info of all the FF stuff I am using if that would help you guys give me info on what I can replace my FF nutes with in your line. 

Oh and I went to a hydro store and wanted to try out your CarboLoad product. Well the guy talked me into buying bud candy instead. Does the Bud Candy work just as well as CarboLoad? Or should I have bought the CarboLoad alone to help my plants pack on weight?

Thanks


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds legit and a good letter to write i might copy and paste and mail to a different company lol, j/k


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

I will keep you guys posted if I get any free shit! I am not bullshiting them at all I have been thinking about switching to AN for a lil while now. We will see though. My FF seems to be doing the trick for now so if they don't send me shit then I will stick with my FF for a lil while!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

ya im going to use my bio bizz like i am until im totally out than replace stuff as needed.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

that sounds good bro, I was at the hydro store and the AN line is so fuckiing expensive that I can't switch over slowly! I would be pissed if the stuff worked like shit or was the same as my FF! One bottle of that pahrana is like $90! We will see what the reps at AN say. If they are fuck heads then it will be one less person using their shit. nutes are imporant but there are other ways to get more out of your plant other than just nutes!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 28, 2011)

I got the brush off so I am not switching anytime soon to AN. I'm not pissed but I sure as hell am not swimming in cash to try their nutes out. I will have to just find other ways to increase output! LOL Here is what she said.

 Thank you for your interest in Advanced Nutrients and our industry best line of products.

As you are undoubtedly well aware, Advanced Nutrients products are readily available in the marketplace based on their popularity and effectiveness.

We strongly support our Authorized Advanced Nutrients Retailers and as a result suggest that you visit one of these retailers.

Advanced Nutrients offers its&#8217; end-users a 100% Customer Satisfaction Guarantee that is supported by these retailers.

If for any reason, you are not satisfied with your purchases and the results from the use of these products &#8211; simply return to your retailer and they will happily refund you your full purchase price.

Good luck with your garden.

As far as carboload and bud candy goes, bud candy is designed to improve on the flavor and the aroma of the finished fruits, while carboload is there to add weight, volume and density to the finished flowers. There are carbohydrates from carboload in bud candy, but not at the same spectrum and concentration. For the best results, we still suggest using both the products.

Regards,

Terry Linday

_Terry Lindsay_
_National Sales Manager_


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL sounds like it, the cold shoulder u got!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 28, 2011)

Well here is a little update of the shed well the plans on what i intend to do, in the next 2 weeks, hopefully i can get enough cash together, dam i wish my dog came in heat i need puppies, than this shit would be up in a day after there 8weeks old, of course lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 28, 2011)

Dude I have one 400cfm per 1000w light with an enclosed hood. I only saw one for two lights. I am almost positive that your room is going to get hotter than shit just running one fan. I was running one before my second on got in and it was cool up here. But the flowering room was getting into the upper 90's and it was 45-60 outside air. Just a thought bro, I would get two fans one for each light.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya i have one as of right now I was going to add another if needed,but......

Lol there always is in my head, lol. Well I know with my hood and light config., that my 400cfm is hooked to a theromast which is connected to my light and it is periodically on and off, so far seems to work i know with 2 i will have it on 100% of the time the lights are on, but i wanted to test it out before I based another online fan there 125 bucks for a decent one.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 28, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya i have one as of right now I was going to add another if needed,but......
> 
> Lol there always is in my head, lol. Well I know with my hood and light config., that my 400cfm is hooked to a theromast which is connected to my light and it is periodically on and off, so far seems to work i know with 2 i will have it on 100% of the time the lights are on, but i wanted to test it out before I based another online fan there 125 bucks for a decent one.


what I would do if I were you is maybe get one from a closer hydro store just in case you need it and if you don't you can return it. If you have the money of course. I am sure you are going to need one! No doubt in my mind, cus I am running the same dimensions for a flower room and I had to get a second fan. Or what I would do is fire up both lights and your fan and do a test run with no plants in there for a day and see how that works?


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh dude I totally on running the setup for a while before putting plants in there,

I won't be installing a 2 nd light in there until at least a harvest or two, so but when i get it I will be getting another fan after a test run just to make sure, lol i have to.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 28, 2011)

good bro I am sure you are going to need it. No worries though if you get a harvest or two done you should have the money after that!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya that's what I planning just another light with the same reflector is 350.00 so I need to save now for that also.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 29, 2011)

Yup thats how I do it upgrade a piece at a time as needed . I thought I would mention though its more efficient to use a speed control rather than a thermostat in most cases . Then you just crank the speed control a little at time till you find the sweet spot . I rely on mine for temp control and that was what I found to work good. Carbon filters work better with low flow so it,s a tricky balance.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 29, 2011)

ya i think thats what i will have also but on a timer to only run when the light is on.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 29, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya i think thats what i will have also but on a timer to only run when the light is on.


Bad idea brotha cus if you get some weak ventalation that is a good recipie for mold or mildew. I would keep those fans on all the time.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 29, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Bad idea brotha cus if you get some weak ventalation that is a good recipie for mold or mildew. I would keep those fans on all the time.


No I will have venting going 24 hrs, but the ones on the lights are going to run only when the lights are on.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 29, 2011)

So today is the end of week 2 or as or now the start of day 14 in flower.

RedNeck(7gal)-

Skywalker(7gal)-

Afgan Kush(7gal)-

OG Kush(7gal)-

PowerWalker(15gal)-

Banana Kush(15gal)-

all of them -

5 whitedawg seeds - 

blue cheese-

afrodite-

bluedream(going in the greenhouse feb. 14th with some clones hopefully)-

Top-Blueberry skunk, right and bottom- Powerwalker, left - skywalker clones that are just greening back up from there root growth-

all the clones still need bigger roots-


----------



## arik maso (Jan 29, 2011)

sweet pics! thats a nice batch of ladies you are flowering


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking good brotha! I will take some pic's of my rooms tomorrow. I got some monsters going on right now! 

Oh and I was at the hydro store today and I don't know who makes it but two exp growers were talking about reverse. It is a chemical that reverses hemies. One of the guys was skeptical about it but he said he used it and it worked like a charm to revers hermies. maybe look into it next time you are in the hydro store HP. Not saying that you are going to have one but I know your grow before last had one. Just a thought brotha. Oh and I ordered some OG Kush beans from Reserva Privada. I was talking to a breeder and he swears that their OG Kush is the real deal. So I went halves on the pack of six. I also got a bubblegummer freebie! Supper stoked about that! 

I am also waiting to breed those bubblegum beans bro. WBW said he was going to grow his out, as soon as he does and we can confirm legit I will seed mine out.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 29, 2011)

arik maso said:


> sweet pics! thats a nice batch of ladies you are flowering


Thanks a couple more weeks and they should be looking a lot better.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 29, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Looking good brotha! I will take some pic's of my rooms tomorrow. I got some monsters going on right now!
> 
> Oh and I was at the hydro store today and I don't know who makes it but two exp growers were talking about reverse. It is a chemical that reverses hemies. One of the guys was skeptical about it but he said he used it and it worked like a charm to revers hermies. maybe look into it next time you are in the hydro store HP. Not saying that you are going to have one but I know your grow before last had one. Just a thought brotha. Oh and I ordered some OG Kush beans from Reserva Privada. I was talking to a breeder and he swears that their OG Kush is the real deal. So I went halves on the pack of six. I also got a bubblegummer freebie! Supper stoked about that!
> 
> I am also waiting to breed those bubblegum beans bro. WBW said he was going to grow his out, as soon as he does and we can confirm legit I will seed mine out.


That's awesome dude, I was looking at that bubblegummer looks amazing, lol. Ya my OG kush is a short stout almost as pure indic a looking plant i have grown, i have one clone that has been in the cloner for 2 weeks now and now roots im having faith to keep these genetics going.

Im going to plant some gum seeds and grape kush also, here pretty soon maybe in a week or two.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 30, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> That's awesome dude, I was looking at that bubblegummer looks amazing, lol. Ya my OG kush is a short stout almost as pure indic a looking plant i have grown, i have one clone that has been in the cloner for 2 weeks now and now roots im having faith to keep these genetics going.
> 
> Im going to plant some gum seeds and grape kush also, here pretty soon maybe in a week or two.


Yeah I am excited abotu that bubblegummer too! I just took down my Cateract kush and found some dried up bananas on the bitch! I am having a bad hermi problem with these fem beans! I wish I would have found out that shit before I spent $110 bucks on some more RP seeds. If I want hermie's ill just go to Nirvana and get beans for a third of the price.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya dude I know what you mean, I didn't know fem. Seeds caused so much problems.

I hope my afrodite and blue cheese turn out to be no hermie fems.

I want to run them for a while the blue cheese for my personal smoke, should be amazing


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah I am really scratching my head on this. It doesn't seem like I am doing anything wrong. My grow rooms are good to go also no light leaks or anything like that. I am going to read up on this hermi thing and go over my rooms again to tripple check. What really pisses me off is people doing all the wrong things and they don't get hemies! LOL No worries though I am going to try to make sure the hermie problem isn't anything that I am doing, then from there find a good seed breeder and stick with them!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 31, 2011)

Ya same here I just want like 4 good mums( of my current fav. Strains) that I can clone from and have no worries.

But oh well i hope man just keep it going and tokening every minute of it. And smile b/c if u don't then fuck makes this hobby a chore.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 31, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya same here I just want like 4 good mums( of my current fav. Strains) that I can clone from and have no worries.
> 
> But oh well i hope man just keep it going and tokening every minute of it. And smile b/c if u don't then fuck makes this hobby a chore.


Yeah bro I slept on it and it really isn't worth getting pissed about! It is what it is and there isn't shit I can do about it now but move on and try to prevent the problem from happening again! But it does suck when you don't know what caused the problem for sure! No worries though, adapt and overcome!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 31, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah bro I slept on it and it really isn't worth getting pissed about! It is what it is and there isn't shit I can do about it now but move on and try to prevent the problem from happening again! But it does suck when you don't know what caused the problem for sure! No worries though, adapt and overcome!


Exactly brotha, i have done quite a bit of reading also on other people fourms and any guys that have a bigger operation swear against Fem. seeds, due to there hermie tendency, b/c really if someone uses the stress of a female to hermie to collect fem. pollen and give to females for seeds, what makes you so sure it didnt always carry that hermie trait and just hermie due to its natural tenedencies, making seeds from a stressed hermie is how they get fem. seeds, but making seeds with a hermie that actually is one genetically, than that would caused fem. hermie seeds if im correct.

so i think im going to stay away for now but if i find a good fem. that doesnt hermie i will keep it around for sure lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 31, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Exactly brotha, i have done quite a bit of reading also on other people fourms and any guys that have a bigger operation swear against Fem. seeds, due to there hermie tendency, b/c really if someone uses the stress of a female to hermie to collect fem. pollen and give to females for seeds, what makes you so sure it didnt always carry that hermie trait and just hermie due to its natural tenedencies, making seeds from a stressed hermie is how they get fem. seeds, but making seeds with a hermie that actually is one genetically, than that would caused fem. hermie seeds if im correct.
> 
> so i think im going to stay away for now but if i find a good fem. that doesnt hermie i will keep it around for sure lol


Yeah I will stick to Nirvana fem beans for now because I know how the bubbleicious hermie's. It will grow some pollen bananas on the buds themselves. I just picked some off my flowering ones this morning. I hate the ones that are sneaky about it though. And I am not even going to write to Reserva Pravada about this! I know what they will say! LOL No worries though I am also growing out some Sannies seeds fem so we will see if those hermie on me. Like I said I am going to just try to find a good breeder and stick with them. I also heard from a guy that breeds plants that Greenhouse beans off the tude are supposed to be good beans so maybe try them out. I am with you though I think with the plats I have now i will just clone before flower and if they herm kill the clones and start some beans! That way I can weed out the hermie's and not have to worry about this shit.

Oh and how far down the line of clones do you think I can go? What I mean is clone off clone off clone going down the line. I think I am good for cloneing four to five times before the weed starts to degrade? Or maybe I can just keep on going? I don't really have the space for a mother room, just a thought though. Maybe I will just do my own test, the bubbas I have now are 3 generations of clones right now and I don't see much wrong with them at all! 

Oh and my KF beans one of them is a male. I am wondering if the other is female if I should just put them in the CFL room and make some beans with them? Still thinking about it right now.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you can take clones from clones like into the hundreds or thousands before you run into problems.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 31, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> I think you can take clones from clones like into the hundreds or thousands before you run into problems.


Yeah that is what my hydro guy says but I will have to see. If that is the case as soon as I get a good viable female I will just keep three or four of them around and just clone them right before I flower. Fuck all this hermie shit! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 31, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I will stick to Nirvana fem beans for now because I know how the bubbleicious hermie's. It will grow some pollen bananas on the buds themselves. I just picked some off my flowering ones this morning. I hate the ones that are sneaky about it though. And I am not even going to write to Reserva Pravada about this! I know what they will say! LOL No worries though I am also growing out some Sannies seeds fem so we will see if those hermie on me. Like I said I am going to just try to find a good breeder and stick with them. I also heard from a guy that breeds plants that Greenhouse beans off the tude are supposed to be good beans so maybe try them out. I am with you though I think with the plats I have now i will just clone before flower and if they herm kill the clones and start some beans! That way I can weed out the hermie's and not have to worry about this shit.
> 
> Oh and how far down the line of clones do you think I can go? What I mean is clone off clone off clone going down the line. I think I am good for cloneing four to five times before the weed starts to degrade? Or maybe I can just keep on going? I don't really have the space for a mother room, just a thought though. Maybe I will just do my own test, the bubbas I have now are 3 generations of clones right now and I don't see much wrong with them at all!
> 
> Oh and my KF beans one of them is a male. I am wondering if the other is female if I should just put them in the CFL room and make some beans with them? Still thinking about it right now.



Ya dude i know what you mean, if you got a male though I sure u can setup a cheap cfl lights to run it thru to collect some pollen and dust a branch or to what would it hurt lol, but ya and the clone thing is a myth about have how many times to cut u can clone from clones from clones, just take a cutting use it as a mother once it out grows your room take a clone to replace I and trash the big one, I know guys who have rn the same cut for 20 yrs.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 31, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya dude i know what you mean, if you got a male though I sure u can setup a cheap cfl lights to run it thru to collect some pollen and dust a branch or to what would it hurt lol, but ya and the clone thing is a myth about have how many times to cut u can clone from clones from clones, just take a cutting use it as a mother once it out grows your room take a clone to replace I and trash the big one, I know guys who have rn the same cut for 20 yrs.


Yeah I was reading up about it and saw your post in there! I was laughing. that is my plan now is to get some good cloneable strains and just keep moving them through the rooms. I wish I had kept a clone off the bubba that I have now in my rooms that isn't a hermie but oh well I have two from seed that I need to flower out.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 31, 2011)

Ya lol, well so i just went out there today and checked on them and my banana kush looks like it might be a hermie also, lol.

There only about 2 weeks and 2 days into flowering so there just starting to do pre-flowers but what has hairs all over it but on a couple branches on one side of the plant, on the lower parts have like half hairs and half sacs (maybe) could be hairs that havent pushed threw yet but i open a couple up and looks like a male part with like 3 or 4 pods inside but i dont know, lol. to soon to tell i think.

Im going to be pissed if it hermie's that was the one plant i wanted not to be hermie and keep the strain going im pissed off, lol. 

Im going to write a fucking sond called the hermie blues......


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 31, 2011)

I got that plant with 3 other plants i have all different strains but still the guy i got them from was a buddy and said they have had no problems but who the fuck knows with potheads lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 1, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya lol, well so i just went out there today and checked on them and my banana kush looks like it might be a hermie also, lol.
> 
> There only about 2 weeks and 2 days into flowering so there just starting to do pre-flowers but what has hairs all over it but on a couple branches on one side of the plant, on the lower parts have like half hairs and half sacs (maybe) could be hairs that havent pushed threw yet but i open a couple up and looks like a male part with like 3 or 4 pods inside but i dont know, lol. to soon to tell i think.
> 
> ...


I am going to pick some of this up next time I am at the hydro store. Last time I was there a guy was in there and he swore by it. 

http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/?language=english&page=product&product=REVERSE

You get the reverse and another wetting agent from Dutchmasters and spray that shit on your plants. The guy swore by it so maybe it's worth a try.

One question that I thought of when I was high last night! What if you have a hermie and you spray it with reverse and it works, will the clones off that plant be hermie or not? I thought about that for a lil while last night all blazed up! I hope you don't have a hermie brotha!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya it would hermie if it was a genetic hermie you took the clones from, but the reverse product i think might only work on stressed hermies so i have no clue.

I need to do some research...also recently my g/f bought a chocalate heart filled with kronic carmel, and i only ate the carmel, lol. i hate choclate, also pretty empty stomach i need to eat i think this is going to be powerful lool.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 1, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya it would hermie if it was a genetic hermie you took the clones from, but the reverse product i think might only work on stressed hermies so i have no clue.
> 
> I need to do some research...also recently my g/f bought a chocalate heart filled with kronic carmel, and i only ate the carmel, lol. i hate choclate, also pretty empty stomach i need to eat i think this is going to be powerful lool.


good for you bro happy Valentines day! LOL Yeah I am going to get that Reverse shit cus it says you can even use it as a preventitive. So I am just going to spray my plants all the time with it when I throw them into flower. I get the two bottles that you need for $48 so that isn't a bad idea to use it every move to flower. It would be once a month and I am sure the bottle will do it for two crops so $22 per crop of six plants to prevent them from hermie doesn't sound like a bad deal! Worth a try at least. 

Just threw up some Mylar in my Veg room!  Looks good in there. I put Duct tape tabs on there then punched some staples through the duct tape. The tape kina acts like a washer that you would put on a screw. It prevents the mylar from ripping around the staple. I have to wait till I chop my four bubbas then I will do it to middle flower room.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 1, 2011)

Right on brotha ya mylar is the bomb, very smart about the duct tape it works well sometime to well, lol if u misplace and staple than it tears the mylar around the tape lol

Ya im thinking about buying it and the more i think about it the banana kush might get cut tonight, also i was wierd i found 1 leaf on a single plant it was deep inside the bush at the base of them stem and it was a very small leaf but the underside had white fuzz, so what i think might be powdery mildew, well i removed the leaf and surrounding leafs and turned my 2 fans in there on high, they were on low but we will see what it was or if it was nothing, first time i have seen it and has never been a problem before, and i also have much increased airflow than previous grows so it mind boggling to me.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 1, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Right on brotha ya mylar is the bomb, very smart about the duct tape it works well sometime to well, lol if u misplace and staple than it tears the mylar around the tape lol
> 
> Ya im thinking about buying it and the more i think about it the banana kush might get cut tonight, also i was wierd i found 1 leaf on a single plant it was deep inside the bush at the base of them stem and it was a very small leaf but the underside had white fuzz, so what i think might be powdery mildew, well i removed the leaf and surrounding leafs and turned my 2 fans in there on high, they were on low but we will see what it was or if it was nothing, first time i have seen it and has never been a problem before, and i also have much increased airflow than previous grows so it mind boggling to me.


That shit sucks! I think we may have to stop talking to eachother! LOL you are having all the same problems I am having! I just found some balls on my Cat Kush clones. 25 days into flower and the big one has balls starting to grow. I am on the fence on what to do with all three....... I put up the question in WBW forum due to all the Mr. Ganja's in there on what they would do.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya thats a smart idea, lol.

Im just going to watch and hope for the best, but the more i think about that dam banana kush the more im want to cut it as soon as the lights come on, i just dont get it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 1, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya thats a smart idea, lol.
> 
> Im just going to watch and hope for the best, but the more i think about that dam banana kush the more im want to cut it as soon as the lights come on, i just dont get it.


Yeah I was supper pissed about it but called a guy that runs a delivery Co-op up here and he has some clean clones for me X3 so it will replace some of my plants that I didn't plan on putting into flower right now. He says they are clean and from his rooms so I know he is cool. I feel better now, I will chop those hermie's tonight and clone/move to flower some of my other plants. I will just be pissed if the RP Kush I have now hermie on me! it will be a nice 100 bucks down the drain! 

I would rather go with regular beans and weed out the males a month into the grow rather than grow them out for 60+ days then find out they are trash!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 1, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I was supper pissed about it but called a guy that runs a delivery Co-op up here and he has some clean clones for me X3 so it will replace some of my plants that I didn't plan on putting into flower right now. He says they are clean and from his rooms so I know he is cool. I feel better now, I will chop those hermie's tonight and clone/move to flower some of my other plants. I will just be pissed if the RP Kush I have now hermie on me! it will be a nice 100 bucks down the drain!
> 
> I would rather go with regular beans and weed out the males a month into the grow rather than grow them out for 60+ days then find out they are trash!


Exactly bro!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I went threw my flower room again tonight and three maybe 4 of the clones I got might be hermi's

I have no light leaks, just shit clones I guess, so I threw all my clones out and planted more seeds

Got 3 grape kush, 3 bubblegum, 2 northern lights, they are all reg. Seeds and going to stick with them I'm tired of hermit problems with fem.s and clones from other people


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats shitty getting hermies of of clones? I,d be making some phone calls over that . The only herm I have had so far was from bagseed(aka pot that went herm anyways) I was pissed too , it was blueberry and it did it late into flowering which I guess was a plus bcuz it was close enough to smoke , but the plant had some good potential wish I could have matured it .


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 2, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Thats shitty getting hermies of of clones? I,d be making some phone calls over that . The only herm I have had so far was from bagseed(aka pot that went herm anyways) I was pissed too , it was blueberry and it did it late into flowering which I guess was a plus bcuz it was close enough to smoke , but the plant had some good potential wish I could have matured it .


ya i have a had a hermie in my grow late into flowering with bananan popin out, but a sex change with 3 clones that are all female only 18days into flowering i just dont get it lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 2, 2011)

Well i might have been a little pre-mature on the hermie calling, the more time im giving it they are looking like preflowers, but im going to keep a good eye on these plants, just in case.

Im still glad i threw all my clones i got away im starting fresh from seeds i germ. only a couple are fem. but will be keeping a really close eye on it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 2, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well i might have been a little pre-mature on the hermie calling, the more time im giving it they are looking like preflowers, but im going to keep a good eye on these plants, just in case.
> 
> Im still glad i threw all my clones i got away im starting fresh from seeds i germ. only a couple are fem. but will be keeping a really close eye on it.


GL brotha! Keep an eye on that shit and you can see for sure if they are hermie! Don't get all chop happy lol but for sure keep an eye out for sacks and bananas! A good fresh start is what we both need! I am getting some new clones tomorrow and I am cloneing out my shit that I just threw into flower, so i will be able to weed out the hermie trate and get rid of that shit! I hope you and I can get a handle on this shit and hopefully we wont have to deppend on others for clones or shitty beans! I wrote Attitude to let them know what a shit breeder I thought RP was so I will let you know what they say.

Time to go try out my Cat Kush!  My MMJ guy came over and smoked some and liked it, so I need to try it out and see what is up. It isn't cured out or anything but it is dry enough to smoke. Maybe jar it up and cure it out for a week or so and then put it out there. We will see if it lasts that long!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 3, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> GL brotha! Keep an eye on that shit and you can see for sure if they are hermie! Don't get all chop happy lol but for sure keep an eye out for sacks and bananas! A good fresh start is what we both need! I am getting some new clones tomorrow and I am cloneing out my shit that I just threw into flower, so i will be able to weed out the hermie trate and get rid of that shit! I hope you and I can get a handle on this shit and hopefully we wont have to deppend on others for clones or shitty beans! I wrote Attitude to let them know what a shit breeder I thought RP was so I will let you know what they say.
> 
> Time to go try out my Cat Kush!  My MMJ guy came over and smoked some and liked it, so I need to try it out and see what is up. It isn't cured out or anything but it is dry enough to smoke. Maybe jar it up and cure it out for a week or so and then put it out there. We will see if it lasts that long!


lol nice dude, ya im getting chop happy but fuck it i can always grow more plants!!

Nice dude i cant wait until my banana kush fills out! In 24 hrs from me thinking it was a hermi to popcorn buds it is growing fast lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 3, 2011)

the 2nd nice dude was about the cat kush lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey bro that Cat Kush is pretty bomb weed! I was on my ass after three tokes! I love it! I also just picked up some Supper Silver Haze cuts that are rooted in soil! $30 dollar donation!  Had a great fucking day today! I needed it after that hermie BS! I need to go pot them up and I will post pic's in my journal if I can find it!  Hope all your plants are not hermie bro and you get some fatty ass buds! I gotta get going I have some MMJ shit to do! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 3, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey bro that Cat Kush is pretty bomb weed! I was on my ass after three tokes! I love it! I also just picked up some Supper Silver Haze cuts that are rooted in soil! $30 dollar donation!  Had a great fucking day today! I needed it after that hermie BS! I need to go pot them up and I will post pic's in my journal if I can find it!  Hope all your plants are not hermie bro and you get some fatty ass buds! I gotta get going I have some MMJ shit to do! LOL


Nice brotha I'm glad you grew some dope ass dope, lol I'm going to have to try out that strain next time I see it.

Super lemon haze looks to be amazing, also i remember something about killing fields from sannies, if u have them I have heard nothing but good things on a forum i was reading.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 3, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice brotha I'm glad you grew some dope ass dope, lol I'm going to have to try out that strain next time I see it.
> 
> Super lemon haze looks to be amazing, also i remember something about killing fields from sannies, if u have them I have heard nothing but good things on a forum i was reading.


Sorry bro I fucked up it is Super Silver Haze. I wish I could have blamed it on being high when I wrote it but I am just stupid! LOL I am sure it will be good either way. Oh yeah and after that response from Attitude I am going to stick with Sannies for sure! They told me to pound sand and now I am pissed! They can go fuck themselves as far as I am concerned. Oh well I will start my own little thread to bash Attitude and their shit service.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 3, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Sorry bro I fucked up it is Super Silver Haze. I wish I could have blamed it on being high when I wrote it but I am just stupid! LOL I am sure it will be good either way. Oh yeah and after that response from Attitude I am going to stick with Sannies for sure! They told me to pound sand and now I am pissed! They can go fuck themselves as far as I am concerned. Oh well I will start my own little thread to bash Attitude and their shit service.


lol well send me the link ill follow along, but i think im still going to order from them, but no worries if i find somethign worth while you knwo ill trade,  for that sannies.

Also Super Silver Haze is Amazing also, i have some seeds of super silver haze bred with Trainwreck so if you like the silver haze maybe interested in Hotbox(strain name).


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 3, 2011)

hey bro check this out! LOL I stired up a hornets nest!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/405955-attitude-seedbank-not-good-place-2.html#post5264672


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 3, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> lol well send me the link ill follow along, but i think im still going to order from them, but no worries if i find somethign worth while you knwo ill trade,  for that sannies.
> 
> Also Super Silver Haze is Amazing also, i have some seeds of super silver haze bred with Trainwreck so if you like the silver haze maybe interested in Hotbox(strain name).


Have you grown the SSH or just smoked it? Trust me I don't believe in any clone I got until harvest time, peole can lie their ass off on what it is.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 3, 2011)

Ya im just sad that when i go to the hydro shop im going to have to rip the guy a new one since all the clones he gave me hermi on me 2 weeks in.

So i cut the hermi's and hate clones from other places so the one i have left standing is going in the greenhouse and throwing a other one out there to keep it company.

All of my veg. plants are under the 1000watt to increase growth rate so i can turn some plants into flower.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 4, 2011)

They will most likely just blame it on you bro! It does seem that we need to get back to old school regular beans!  My plan is to just go through my fem beans and weed out the hermie's. It shouldn't take too long. About half of the beans that i have been working with are regular females! LOL that is about the ratio of regular beans! I hope the Killing Feilds that I have is a girl, the male showed already so I don't know if girls take longer to show? No biggie HP maybe just start looking for a new more trustworthy place to get clones.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 6, 2011)

Well here is a update, not much to show since i got chainsaw crazy and decided to cut all of my plants that even resembled a hermie, or a maybe.

Redneck- 3weeks into flower-

Blue dream- 3 days into flower-

under the 1000watt to increase growth and noticable change on 20/4:

White dawg-

blueberry skunk-

Blue cheese(just saw a def. over night on a fan leaf or two) next feeding ill throw in some fish mix and epson salt, probly due for a transplant soon also-

afrodite-

just broke ground on 24hr light:

Bubblegum-

Northern Lights-

Grape Kush-

the double whammy- it was out of 1 seed so pretty neat-Northern lights-


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

Bubblegum!!!! Can't wait to see that shit bro! And that NL double is kinda weird bro, did you research that and see if there are any adverse effects when that happens? I am thinking one will over power the other one and you will end up cutting the small one but I was just wondering if it is worth it to grow if it is going to be all deformed when you start to flower it? Or on the other hand what if the plant just goes crazy when you flower it and you get big ass football sized colas???


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 6, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Bubblegum!!!! Can't wait to see that shit bro! And that NL double is kinda weird bro, did you research that and see if there are any adverse effects when that happens? I am thinking one will over power the other one and you will end up cutting the small one but I was just wondering if it is worth it to grow if it is going to be all deformed when you start to flower it? Or on the other hand what if the plant just goes crazy when you flower it and you get big ass football sized colas???


I sure in the hell hope so


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Well not to many people stopin in and saying Hello!!!

u get a couple of hermi's and people scatter lol

im not leaving RIU do to a couple of bad clones


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well not to many people stopin in and saying Hello!!!
> 
> u get a couple of hermi's and people scatter lol
> 
> im not leaving RIU do to a couple of bad clones


I'm still here brotha! Not much action on my forums either! No worries bro I would rather have a few people follow my shit as long as they actualy cared how I was doing rather than a bunch of hanger ons that just type shit that makes no sense.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Ya very true, im glad your hear Howard  I know there is a couple that only come every once in a while and those guys are cool an


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

No worries bro smoke a bowl and forget about it! That is what I am about to do! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep yep yep, been there and doing it, my last message got cut off i noticed lol, my ipad is acting funny as hell.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Yep yep yep, been there and doing it, my last message got cut off i noticed lol, my ipad is acting funny as hell.


How do you like that ipad? I have an iphone and I love it but I just don't see any use for an ipad when i aleady have a laptop.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 9, 2011)

I love it, i received it from my parents for Christmas, its not the 3G model just the wi-fi, but i have to say i love it 10x as much as my laptop.

Hold charge for 2days no problem, 24hrs if your on it like all day. it slim and sleek, and lite. my laptop was a 15in and im telling u compaq packs on lead.

if you have a iphone than yes yours does eveything mine does, but just the layout and quality of picture and game action is just brilliant.

im telling you Fruit Ninja on iphone sucks compared to epic battle 2players on the ipad. lol kids love it also seriously ihone/pads/touchs screens are i swear scratch proof, u might scuffs if dragging on pavement, but with kids and playing games on it its pretty fucking sturdy, 

they cost for the wifi about half what u spend usually on a laptop and i have to say they beat a laptop, and you kids will love it, lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I love it, i received it from my parents for Christmas, its not the 3G model just the wi-fi, but i have to say i love it 10x as much as my laptop.
> 
> Hold charge for 2days no problem, 24hrs if your on it like all day. it slim and sleek, and lite. my laptop was a 15in and im telling u compaq packs on lead.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wanted an iphone for a lil while but I just hated the fact that you had to pay for the data plan! And what really pisses me off is that they say you need if for updates to your phone, but my god damn phone told me to plug it into itunes for an update! Why the fuck do I need a data plan if I am only going to use it on wi-fi? I am going to call AT&T today! LOL something else to get pissed about! 

But I do love my phone! My kids play tap tap, fruit Ninja and also a cool game is Angry Birds. You should try those if you don't have them already. Stick wars is cool too! Like I said I already have a laptop so I can't justify paying for an ipad just yet, it is a toy that I really can't afford right now. But I am glad you like yours, Howard always talks about going on Youporn on his to jerk off! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya dude seriously they are amazing video quality it would do wonders for the porn industry lol.

ya fruit ninjas, and plants vs. zombies is good also. but if ur laptop shits out and you need something new i would go with it hands down.

Ya well with At&t it is optional for the data plan for iphone, i would shut it off during the off season when i was at home 100% but during season while i was going i woulf have it.

Well i switched to verizon and got the new droid a while back and its mandatory for the data package or u cant use the phone lol.

but when its time for a upgrade im going with the new iphone that coming out for verizon maybe middle of the year.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya dude seriously they are amazing video quality it would do wonders for the porn industry lol.
> 
> ya fruit ninjas, and plants vs. zombies is good also. but if ur laptop shits out and you need something new i would go with it hands down.
> 
> ...


I just looked for the plants vs zombies and there isn't a free one! I don't like to pay for shit that I am only going to use a few times! I know that I wont get an ipad anytime soon but I will just wait around till the price drops then maybe I will.  I didn't call AT&T today I had a break from the grow rooms today so I took a chance to relax! It seems liek I am out there every day for 4-6 hrs a day, either out there or on here or reading about growing! No worries though I just hope I don't get burnt out soon! I will talk to AT&T soon though. I would like to drop the data plan cus I think it is a big ass ripoff. I have a friend that has the $30 unlimited and I would pay for that and just use 3g all the time if I had that but we got the 2 gb plan right now so I just leave that shit off and use wifi.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 9, 2011)

ya for sure 2gb is was better over phone internet for sure.

ya these are some hard times me myself would never be able to purchase a ipad but i am very blessed with loving parents that do have money,

I myself dont get to see any of it, but christmas they would rather buy 4 kids a 400 dollar gift than trying to find shit they like and buying what they want and by the time you get all the assecc. or games

plus cloths b/c kids always need cloths and stocking that you end up spending over 400.00 per kid. so this actually there saving money and the youngest is 21 yr old so ipad's for us all was a treat.

Im a very thankful person for what i have been given, and though, that why im like i am today, and never expect anything in return but always striving to help people.

fuck with my profession i save babies and homes whats not to love


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya for sure 2gb is was better over phone internet for sure.
> 
> ya these are some hard times me myself would never be able to purchase a ipad but i am very blessed with loving parents that do have money,
> 
> ...


My grandparents are worth some loot bro! But unlike your parents they like to throw it in your face, so that is why I haven't talked to them in over 15 yrs! My grandpa is a retired OBGYN and has two houses, one in Palm Springs Cali on a golf course and one in Simi a mu "spelling" Washington over looking the peace arches into Canada. I could care fucking less for those harless bastards! No worries I am like you HP I really try to help others untill they fuck me over then they are dead to me! It doesn't take much for someone to be dead to me. But the other thing that I always stick to is as a man your word is what you are! 

I hate getting clothes for Christmas! LOL My wife and I get into it about the kids on Christmas about that! I think kids should get fun shit not clothes!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 9, 2011)

Hot shut the fuck up. Your firefighter and you have it better than you deserve! I dont know what it is with chicks, but as soon as they meet a firefighter, they start kicking off their heels and pulling down their panties down! You get to play the hero and have all the pussy you want. No simpathy here for you bro lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 9, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Hot shut the fuck up. Your firefighter and you have it better than you deserve! I dont know what it is with chicks, but as soon as they meet a firefighter, they start kicking off their heels and pulling down their panties down! You get to play the hero and have all the pussy you want. No simpathy here for you bro lol.


lol truley a true statement, spoken like a god.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

Well i dont know if anyone is interested in some pure sativas.

they are some Philippine Landrace beans that i think im getting from a trade he himself picked them up in the philippines here is his discription of them : A very potent sativa, ITS ALL IN THE HEAD TRIP, long flowering though like 16-17 weeks, turns purple at cold temps, grown originally and at present at mountain sides, VERY good breeding material. and with a nice crash after several hours of being high using a joint. 


would be good to breed with some short indicas also a good outdoor strain but i might have to simulate 12hrs with a tarp for 2 weeks before the actual flowering season takes effect.

If anyone is interested in trading or would like to use a couple in breeding let me know PM


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds interesting bro! I would think you could make some interesting beans crossing that with a strong Kush. maybe grow a couple of them out and see how the weed is bro. that would maybe be one strain to just grow for your own personal stash, but the weed better be out of this world if it has a flowering time of that fucking long!  Well I am off shotting bro talk at you later!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 10, 2011)

Landrace stains can be very tricky. They arent that great by themselves and they take along time and cultivation to get them into breeding programs. Thats why many breeders (Sannie, Subcool, DNA and many others) just make hybrids of established strain. They concentrate on improving whats already been developed, then cross them for hybrd vigor. 

I say grab some good modern strains that you like, and then take two to four of them and make your "HOT" weed.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Landrace stains can be very tricky. They arent that great by themselves and they take along time and cultivation to get them into breeding programs. Thats why many breeders (Sannie, Subcool, DNA and many others) just make hybrids of established strain. They concentrate on improving whats already been developed, then cross them for hybrd vigor.
> 
> I say grab some good modern strains that you like, and then take two to four of them and make your "HOT" weed.


hey lads and lasses hope ur well?

this is what i got planned, gonna cross a few of my favorite strains  just for fun, i'm not selling anything, just gifting really


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Sounds interesting bro! I would think you could make some interesting beans crossing that with a strong Kush. maybe grow a couple of them out and see how the weed is bro. that would maybe be one strain to just grow for your own personal stash, but the weed better be out of this world if it has a flowering time of that fucking long!  Well I am off shotting bro talk at you later!


ya it better be some kill with 16 weeks flowering


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Landrace stains can be very tricky. They arent that great by themselves and they take along time and cultivation to get them into breeding programs. Thats why many breeders (Sannie, Subcool, DNA and many others) just make hybrids of established strain. They concentrate on improving whats already been developed, then cross them for hybrd vigor.
> 
> I say grab some good modern strains that you like, and then take two to four of them and make your "HOT" weed.



Ya thats what im thinking also, hopefully i get a male and dust some pollen but if i only get decent females than it will be a long breeding program lol but will make some seeds eventually.

a buddy at a dispen. want me to toss him a couple so im going to. I just want to grow one out side and see how big i can get it lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey lads and lasses hope ur well?
> 
> this is what i got planned, gonna cross a few of my favorite strains  just for fun, i'm not selling anything, just gifting really



Ya dude thats what im getting into, im not into it to sell seeds im just making cross and different hybrids and sharing them. or trading if people dont like to recieve stuff for free


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 10, 2011)

If you want an orginal strain, then landraces are the way to go . . . a long long way to go. But it would be worth it in the end. I like your enthusiasm. lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> If you want an orginal strain, then landraces are the way to go . . . a long long way to go. But it would be worth it in the end. I like your enthusiasm. lol


ya for sure i am looking for landraces, the next beans from the tude im buying is some pure afgan indicas, from dna -CLick here- there is the link

also i think that maybe make my own breeding those landrace sativas, im assuming its Thai weed i know its from the phillipines but someone told me thai and i cant rememeber, lol. anyways breed it with those seeds from the tude and make my own hybrid and than back cross it with the indica. and see what i get lol. should be a stable strain than. of the char of the parents. more on the indica side which i like 

just stuff i plan to do here soon in the next couple of months. depends when they have a good promo.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya for sure i am looking for landraces, the next beans from the tude im buying is some pure afgan indicas, from dna -CLick here- there is the link
> 
> also i think that maybe make my own breeding those landrace sativas, im assuming its Thai weed i know its from the phillipines but someone told me thai and i cant rememeber, lol. anyways breed it with those seeds from the tude and make my own hybrid and than back cross it with the indica. and see what i get lol. should be a stable strain than. of the char of the parents. more on the indica side which i like
> 
> just stuff i plan to do here soon in the next couple of months. depends when they have a good promo.


Are you going to grow a few beans out first to see how the weed is? I would before you start breeding that shit. It is fun to think about what you can make with certian strains! If it is a high output strain I would maybe breed it with a really strong kush if I were you. That way you can pull some of that Kush genes out with the shorter flower cycle and get some of that Thai weeds output and sativa high.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 11, 2011)

ya i want to try it out but with a 16-17 week flower that does seen kinda long lol.

Depends on how many he gives me, also if i get good looking with no deformities males or females depends. i know the best looking plant im keeping and will conts. veg under my light topping for a why until i probly replace it with a clone of itself. flowering might be there but if i do i want to flower a clone just to have a jump start on flowering also, so i can save the genetics for breeding once i get me those pure landrace mazar-i-sheriff indicas to breed with and make my own hybrid will see how it turn out and if not ill try to find a other strain like a KUsh to breed with it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya i want to try it out but with a 16-17 week flower that does seen kinda long lol.
> 
> Depends on how many he gives me, also if i get good looking with no deformities males or females depends. i know the best looking plant im keeping and will conts. veg under my light topping for a why until i probly replace it with a clone of itself. flowering might be there but if i do i want to flower a clone just to have a jump start on flowering also, so i can save the genetics for breeding once i get me those pure landrace mazar-i-sheriff indicas to breed with and make my own hybrid will see how it turn out and if not ill try to find a other strain like a KUsh to breed with it.


Sounds like a good plant there, It will be interesting to see what you come up with. Just don't breed it to some shit strain like Big Bud to try and get it's yeild up! I went into the rooms today and that OG Kush that I got is getting frosty as fuck right now! I wish I had a clone off that pig cus she is only in week 5 and way frostier than my Bubbas and they are a frosty plant!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Sounds like a good plant there, It will be interesting to see what you come up with. Just don't breed it to some shit strain like Big Bud to try and get it's yeild up! I went into the rooms today and that OG Kush that I got is getting frosty as fuck right now! I wish I had a clone off that pig cus she is only in week 5 and way frostier than my Bubbas and they are a frosty plant!


ya og kush is great bro, pretty much always top shelf and in demand i think.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya og kush is great bro, pretty much always top shelf and in demand i think.


Yeah I just took a look at it again tonight and it just blows me away how much frost is on there. And second I don't know if I am going to share any of that one!  I like my MMJ guys but not that much! My bubba is killing up here! So I am thinking why pay $110 for beans when everyone loves the $30 dollar beans?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 12, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I just took a look at it again tonight and it just blows me away how much frost is on there. And second I don't know if I am going to share any of that one!  I like my MMJ guys but not that much! My bubba is killing up here! So I am thinking why pay $110 for beans when everyone loves the $30 dollar beans?



Ya dude if its working and you know the strain well enough that people have deman for it than he'll why not that a steal domu buy the reg. Or the fem and is there and difference in quality, just curious I may be way out there


----------



## ghb (Feb 12, 2011)

hi, how's the move going bro? i've ben dragging my heels getting set up at my new house, need to get growing sooooooon lol. you got anything going at the min?.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 12, 2011)

ghb said:


> hi, how's the move going bro? i've ben dragging my heels getting set up at my new house, need to get growing sooooooon lol. you got anything going at the min?.


Ya i do i plan on doing a little update tonight of everything, hey do u live out in hawaii, or PM me if you dont feel like answering, just curious


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 13, 2011)

Well ill post more pics of my veg. the ones im about to flip under the 1000watt later this afternoon once the light pops on. I have had company over so its been rough trying to get a update on here.

Here is my Redneck plant- 

she is 4 weeks into flowering, she just started to pack on the buds from when this pic was taken to now already noticable size change. she was started flowering under the 1000watt for about 2 1/2 weeks than has been in my greenhouse since than and has been loving it. 

so the plants i have in my flower room that are on 20/4 im going to be flipping in a couple fo days to 12/12 to sex and keep a males and a girl in the room and pull the rest of the females to the greenhouse to finish flowering.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 13, 2011)

so please who ever commented in my rep. about top max and it being yummy two thumbs up to u buddy...

i see you plus rep. me but no idea who it was pls post up in here so i can give you rep. back


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 13, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well ill post more pics of my veg. the ones im about to flip under the 1000watt later this afternoon once the light pops on. I have had company over so its been rough trying to get a update on here.
> 
> Here is my Redneck plant- View attachment 1438885View attachment 1438887View attachment 1438888View attachment 1438890
> 
> ...


Nice pics man, your getting this camera thing down. What genetics are in the Redneck?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 13, 2011)

to be totally honest i have no clue i try to google it and couldnt find shit

but he had the product in and it looks good for sure.


----------



## OrezO (Feb 13, 2011)

One hell of a plant you got there, looks strong and healthy. I like that green house too, she seems to be loving it. I can't believe thats one plant, It'll be interesting to see how she turns out.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 13, 2011)

OrezO said:


> One hell of a plant you got there, looks strong and healthy. I like that green house too, she seems to be loving it. I can't believe thats one plant, It'll be interesting to see how she turns out.


Yep just one plant, and hope she turn out well, in like 3 weeks my Blue dream should be that size if not bigger it's been vegging longer.

Also a little update on the shed I'm instaling the flowering room wall and maybe moving the 1000 watt out there tonight, hopefully by tonight I'll take pics of the flowering room setup


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 13, 2011)

Well i finished up the shed, still need to throw up mylar and some fans and tomorrow starting on the veg. room, i know black plastic is bad and not reflective, im just using temp. until i can afford plywood for all of the project, im going to need like 200.oo bucks. worth. anyways it will do for now, it will be really simple to to tear out plastic and trow up plywood and make a actual door.

they are on 18/6 now and in a couple of days once the 2 bigger ones perk back up from transplant im going to flip this batch and seen what males and females i got.

lookin decent:



in the works:


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Yep just one plant, and hope she turn out well, in like 3 weeks my Blue dream should be that size if not bigger it's been vegging longer.
> 
> Also a little update on the shed I'm instaling the flowering room wall and maybe moving the 1000 watt out there tonight, hopefully by tonight I'll take pics of the flowering room setup


You plant on seeding the blue dream in your program? Let me know what you think of that plant.


----------



## ghb (Feb 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya i do i plan on doing a little update tonight of everything, hey do u live out in hawaii, or PM me if you dont feel like answering, just curious


i wish i lived in hawaii, i'm in the u.k, you must have me confused with somebody else.
having a go at outdoor this year then?, i would like to try that myself.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> You plant on seeding the blue dream in your program? Let me know what you think of that plant.


Ya ill let you know for sure, i was thinking about geting a clone off of it and doing somas breeding method of hermi the plants from flowering to long collect pollen than dust the same strain from a different clone at the right time.

but i might just flower this girl out and pick up more blue dream later, to get it in.

its great bud but i dont know if i would want to change it.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2011)

ghb said:


> i wish i lived in hawaii, i'm in the u.k, you must have me confused with somebody else.
> having a go at outdoor this year then?, i would like to try that myself.


Oh well i must of got you confused you guys have the same profile pic of a grow tent lol. But thats cool buddy Uk is cool also 

Ya i plan on it once i move out to my new place it will be perfect time to start a seed for outside grows.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 14, 2011)

What up Hot. I mailed the those seeds out today. I was a little late sending them but I just made it to the post office to today. Expect them in the next five days or my friend. I kept six beans as I will setup a veg/breed room. So I thought this might be a good time to try out reg seeds. I hope you enjoy the NBD.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> What up Hot. I mailed the those seeds out today. I was a little late sending them but I just made it to the post office to today. Expect them in the next five days or my friend. I kept six beans as I will setup a veg/breed room. So I thought this might be a good time to try out reg seeds. I hope you enjoy the NBD.



Thanks bro i appreciate it a lot, ya its a lot easier than people think to pull males and collect pollen and dust a few branches.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Thanks bro i appreciate it a lot, ya its a lot easier than people think to pull males and collect pollen and dust a few branches.


lol i'm gonna be doing that soon  hope ur good mate?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2011)

i doing a bunch more work out there today in the shed, taking a 5 min break before i go back out there, i have constructed the veg room and just need ply wood to board it up also.

im going to install a work bench and the passive intake with filter set-up also.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> i doing a bunch more work out there today in the shed, taking a 5 min break before i go back out there, i have constructed the veg room and just need ply wood to board it up also.
> 
> im going to install a work bench and the passive intake with filter set-up also.


No time for a break! Get your bitch ass back out there and get it done!  Glad to hear it is comming along brotha! I am sitting on three Bubbleicious plants 8 weeks into flower that are just not wanting to finish for me! Pissing me off!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> No time for a break! Get your bitch ass back out there and get it done!  Glad to hear it is comming along brotha! I am sitting on three Bubbleicious plants 8 weeks into flower that are just not wanting to finish for me! Pissing me off!


Lol to funny, well i did as much as I can for one day it's looking real good, installed the veg area and installed the extra room above it. And put up the frame to the work bench. 

Just need a bunch of plywood now.

I'll post up some more pics of it in a little once I get to my computer.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Lol to funny, well i did as much as I can for one day it's looking real good, installed the veg area and installed the extra room above it. And put up the frame to the work bench.
> 
> Just need a bunch of plywood now.
> 
> I'll post up some more pics of it in a little once I get to my computer.


That's awesome bro! I remember when I was building my rooms! It is so rewarding to see your progress and put in a hard days work, then knowing how much those rooms will put out! LOL You are basicly building a place to grow money! Can't wait to see the pic's brotha!


----------



## dingleberrykush (Feb 14, 2011)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks howard and it is rewarding as hell lol.

well im not a contractor or engineer, i dont do plans but handy with about every tool.
i build as i go and custom every inch lol.

so here is the veg room-

here is the basic home ac/heater filter used as a passive intake, 20in x 25in- since its on 18/6 any light from the shed thru the filter wont be much at all if any.-


here is the veg room, the top room(which might be a pollen room or germ/clone area) and the work bench all framed up.-


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 14, 2011)

How tall is that veg room? I know you LST so no biggie but just wondering how much room you have between your light and the top of the pots you are going to grow in. You may want to leave room to raise your light if your flower room doesn't have room for a new plant in there. Just an idea my friend but you know your growing sys so I am sure you have already thought about that. Looking fucking sweet bro! The only thing I would change is that Dr pepper would be a Bud light in my pic's!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2011)

Ya I mostly LST but even if i don't I have 3 1/2 ft of clearance from floor to bottom of light each cab, is 4 ft tall


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 14, 2011)

Love that filter idea, I will be strealing that idea for sure lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Love that filter idea, I will be strealing that idea for sure lol.


I know right that one I can say I thought of myself. Easy passive intake and if you get the Hepa one that reusable from walmart, brilliant.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 14, 2011)

I was thinking about just using a bunch of layers of cheese cloth, but that is the winning idea for sure. And those damn filters are cheap too! Id give rep if I could lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 15, 2011)

ya they are no worries about the rep ill toss u some also when i can next lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya I mostly LST but even if i don't I have 3 1/2 ft of clearance from floor to bottom of light each cab, is 4 ft tall


How tall are your pots though? You should be fine cus you are aren't going to have MH lights in there so the plants can be within a few inches. Your good bro I just wanted to toss that out there just in case you may have over looked it. No worries brotha looking great! I can't wait till that factory is pumping out some dank ass weed!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 15, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> How tall are your pots though? You should be fine cus you are aren't going to have MH lights in there so the plants can be within a few inches. Your good bro I just wanted to toss that out there just in case you may have over looked it. No worries brotha looking great! I can't wait till that factory is pumping out some dank ass weed!


ya me too i cant wait either!!! maybe by the weekend should be totally complete


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya me too i cant wait either!!! maybe by the weekend should be totally complete


Good to hear brotha, make sure you run your lights and see if that one fan can keep your rooms temp in check before you get everything moved in!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 15, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Good to hear brotha, make sure you run your lights and see if that one fan can keep your rooms temp in check before you get everything moved in!


well i have been running it and temps have been good nothing over 75F and it doesnt drop past 60F i run the fan right when the light comes on 100% until 30min after lights off.

also i found some money from a local bet me and my mom had about me proposing, well i won and bought ply wood to seal up the flower room and veg room lol.

started on it tonight but by the time i got 1 sheet up and the door cut open the lights shut off and had to close up shop due to my shed being light proof but the flower room isnt yet. maybe 2 more hours of work out there until i can relax and start growin.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 15, 2011)

also at the moment with those temps im not running a A/c or heater that is basic temps thru the shed once we get the summer heat though i will be running a portable A/c or Swamp cooler to keep the ladies cool.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 15, 2011)

Well anyone that wants to see a bad ass grower, throw out 3liter size single colas pls check out this thread.

i ahve been following him for some time now and he needs to be recognized for sure.

-CLick Here--


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well anyone that wants to see a bad ass grower, throw out 3liter size single colas pls check out this thread.
> 
> i ahve been following him for some time now and he needs to be recognized for sure.
> 
> -CLick Here--


 
I'll check it out brotha! Glad to hear your room is comming along and you will be done soon! can't wait to see it all done. did you get it painted or are you going to use mylar?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 15, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I'll check it out brotha! Glad to hear your room is comming along and you will be done soon! can't wait to see it all done. did you get it painted or are you going to use mylar?


well i plan on buying a can of white primer, but i will be using some mylar also on key points lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> well i plan on buying a can of white primer, but i will be using some mylar also on key points lol


Yeah I coated my rooms with some roof paint that is supposed to be 90% reflective or some shit but I bumped up to mylar and it was less than the paint! LOL and looks like it is more reflective.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 15, 2011)

lol ya i have a ton of mylar from my last room i saved so im going to be using at the sides right next to the plants, just to get extra put white on floors and ceiling and every where else.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 16, 2011)

Well i didnt get to take any pics, but i pretty much have everything boarded up and looks pretty clean if i say so my self.

I ran out of ply wood so didnt get to finish it, the grow is looking good though besides a little saw dust here or there, im glad when im done i can clean everything spotless than paint it.

i will do that next check for sure.

the Redneck is looking really good, the buds every day double in size, even though is has been a little cloudy with some short light showers.

Im going to give it a good watering with some topmax and bloom and bioheaven in the morning when i wake up. ill snap some pics of it and some pics of my shed.

i also got a workbench put in, and now just need to start on the left side of the shed that i dont know what im going to do with yet.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 16, 2011)

sounds good brotha! Can't wait to see some pic's of the Redneck! There is a farmers market up here for weed this month! LOL it is going to be a gathering of MMJ people that sell clones seeds edibles and all that shit! I am going to hit it up and see if I can pick up a good Bubblegum strain or maybe some really hard to find strains. I will have to do some research on strains before I make the long ass drive down there.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 16, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> sounds good brotha! Can't wait to see some pic's of the Redneck! There is a farmers market up here for weed this month! LOL it is going to be a gathering of MMJ people that sell clones seeds edibles and all that shit! I am going to hit it up and see if I can pick up a good Bubblegum strain or maybe some really hard to find strains. I will have to do some research on strains before I make the long ass drive down there.


Sounds like fun. You know there is going to be some high ass people at this affair. Have fun and get some good shit bro.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya dude or just anything purple, fat nugs and noticeable thc glands, should. Be good stuff lol.

Hopefully u can test samples and shit that would be nice.

Well i hope all goes well if you get anything cool and amazing pls post up on here lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 17, 2011)

Well here are two pics of the wall i threw in and the two different rooms on the right.

i ran out of wood, so i didnt get to board up next to the work bench and missing one door on the bottom room. -

here is the redneck plant, about 4 1/2 weeks flowering, i gave here first real dosage of bloom nutes with all of the different shit-


----------



## NONHater (Feb 17, 2011)

Hell ya bro I like what I see! rep asap!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks good brotha! Grow room looks good and the plant is looking real sexy brotha!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 17, 2011)

im excited going to pick up the rest of the supplies to finish today i have more money than i expected when i looked in my account lol ill take detailed pics when im done


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice Hot, your real handy with a saw bro. That redneck looks good and has fuckton of bud sights. Frosting up already too.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Nice Hot, your real handy with a saw bro. That redneck looks good and has fuckton of bud sights. Frosting up already too.


exactly brother i cant wait to see how that redneck turns out!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Well pretty much finished up the shed, there is a few minor things like paint touch up and mylar, but for the most part its well organized for sure, well the grow rooms are maybe not the entire shed, lol.

here is some more pics out of ornder but its late and want to get to bed.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 19, 2011)

I see you moved your plants in. Thats a nice setup. Now get to work and make us seeds lol.

Let me know when you get those seeds, I sent them on Mon so they should be there any day now bro


----------



## streets (Feb 19, 2011)

dude sick shed!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> I see you moved your plants in. Thats a nice setup. Now get to work and make us seeds lol.
> 
> Let me know when you get those seeds, I sent them on Mon so they should be there any day now bro


sick bro thanks, ya i cant wait to get them been checking the mail everyday lol.

As soon as i have a decent looking male im going to be a pollen chucker lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

streets said:


> dude sick shed!!!!


Thanks bro the last couple of days i was hitting it hard and spend a little to much money lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah it looks like you are up and running with that shed! Looking good bro! No worries about the money you should be able to get that back here in about 2-3 months when the plants start rolling out!  Looks really good man!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks it took to much time and cash thats for sure, but i know it is a investment well spent lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

the funny thing when i look at them pics is the Paint lol, i used 1 coat but wanted to make sure 1 gallon can lasted me but i did the veg. and bottom half of the flower room, but couldnt sffor a bruch to reach the corners lol.

and i did it fast since i painted it a 200pm and had to put the plants in at 300pm do to i having to leave


----------



## OrezO (Feb 19, 2011)

Right on bro, that looks like some good quality work. Well Done.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

OrezO said:


> Right on bro, that looks like some good quality work. Well Done.


Thank u very much, it was time well spent!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't worry about the paint job too much bro you can always coat it with mylar later when you get the money for it!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Don't worry about the paint job too much bro you can always coat it with mylar later when you get the money for it!


I have extra Mylar I can use just haven't had the time to be able to work on it so busy with people over


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Well with the pleasure of adding a new addition to my mix the start of the breeding, so a buddy of mine gave me these males from a cross of Grand Daddy Purple x BubbleGum. 

So with that being said, i plan on keeping these two around for a little there are very smelly, look very good and if it was a female i know for a fact it would be great bud, so im going to revert these back to veg. there on 24hrs of light than once they grow a little im taking some clones and making some pollen baby!

than when ever i have a female in flower i start a clone of the male collect pollen than dust a few branches when the time is right , i think i should have a good system and hopefully be able to regulate how many seeds i can get" i still want some smokable bud lol."


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

He also gave me some samples of his herb and im about to spark it up, Thanks again Kanibus!!!!! need to show you some rep.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow those are nice. Thats a good find. Should be able to make some tasty crosses with that.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 20, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Wow those are nice. Thats a good find. Should be able to make some tasty crosses with that.


thats exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 20, 2011)

Dude I want some grand daddy X gum! Sounds good bro! Can you get beans from him? Maybe get a female?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

looks like a good male u got there bro, congrats


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Dude I want some grand daddy X gum! Sounds good bro! Can you get beans from him? Maybe get a female?


he kept the females he germ'd a bunch of seeds and got 2 males its cool i have plenty of females to cross, i wasnt looking to make more of the same since dont know where there from originally..


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Well here is more pics of the redneck plant-


i have no strain info on this what so ever, i have read a couple of people grow it out and try it and shit, but cant find any grow info on it.

its the end of week 5, i have notice it stoped growing and putting its efforts in buds, like day by day difference i can tell. seems like buds are kinda small at this week so im thinking its going to be taking longer like 10weeks total maybe, it could be due to the cold temps at night, but as soon as the sun comes up its 80F in there no problem i have to turn on a intake fan at 8:00AM lol. to keep it under 90F thru out the day.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 21, 2011)

All i have to say this weekend attitude is throwing a badass seed promo for sure!!

Imordering those pure afgan landraces 100%indica and maybe a single fem. pineapple express


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 21, 2011)

This weekend? Do you have a link? I thought the first weekend of each month had the extra freebies? I got enough seeds for 4 or 5 months, but there are a ton of seeds on my 'i want' list.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 21, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> This weekend? Do you have a link? I thought the first weekend of each month had the extra freebies? I got enough seeds for 4 or 5 months, but there are a ton of seeds on my 'i want' list.


its there biggest promo- its there birthday!! lol click here


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 21, 2011)

sweet, thx. I was already planning to order some more on that weekend.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 21, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> sweet, thx. I was already planning to order some more on that weekend.


nice im excited to order some also, need to not buy any weed this week lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to mark this on my calander! I am going to get in on this just for the free shit! I will have to maybe order some more bubblegummer or maybe try a new strain. I will spend just enough to get the free shit! LOL Maybe I will get my paitient to order some shit too! That way we can both get some free seeds!


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been ordering 3 - 5 seeds, the first weekend of each month for the past 3 months, and get 4 or 5 freebies each time. I currently have 16 in my inventory and only germ about 3 per month for my perpetual system. It looks like I should be able to grab 4 or 5 pick n mix fem seeds and get 10 or 12 freebies this time.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I have to mark this on my calander! I am going to get in on this just for the free shit! I will have to maybe order some more bubblegummer or maybe try a new strain. I will spend just enough to get the free shit! LOL Maybe I will get my paitient to order some shit too! That way we can both get some free seeds!


ya im i plan on spending exactly 30L lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 21, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I have been ordering 3 - 5 seeds, the first weekend of each month for the past 3 months, and get 4 or 5 freebies each time. I currently have 16 in my inventory and only germ about 3 per month for my perpetual system. It looks like I should be able to grab 4 or 5 pick n mix fem seeds and get 10 or 12 freebies this time.


Dude great idea I will have to try that out! Thanks bro!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 22, 2011)

Well i torn off most of the male pollen sac's from those males i got, im trying to reveg. at the moment to get some clones off of it. 

but i do have some pollen which i put in a pill bottle and stored in the fridge, i have no clue if it will work. i stripped the pollen sacs, used a razorblade to crush a little than stuck it thru my keif box.

than over a peice of glass i collected it. So i have a little GDP x GUm pollen thinking about dusting a few branches of the redneck should be the right time, also saving some to add to the blue dream, blue cheese and afrodite.

i want to hit one lower branch on each plant to start some seeds and see how they turn out.

than some mass production ROFL


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 22, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well i torn off most of the male pollen sac's from those males i got, im trying to reveg. at the moment to get some clones off of it.
> 
> but i do have some pollen which i put in a pill bottle and stored in the fridge, i have no clue if it will work. i stripped the pollen sacs, used a razorblade to crush a little than stuck it thru my keif box.
> 
> ...


I think this will be a learning curve for ya bro. I don't know shit about breeding plants so if your gum beans come out good my plan is going to be just throw them all in an isolated grow box and let them do their thing. How are your bubblegum beans doing that germed bro? I am also going to mail WBW and see how his are doing.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 22, 2011)

well the two that germ'd are looking good just need it to be bigger before i can sex them.

The northern lights double were killing each other so i pulled one and it look like shit so i killed it, just wasnt worth the space.

also out of the norhtern lights u gave me only have 2 plants that look good and in veg

i need a better veg light. as soon as i get my tax return im ordering a 8bulb t5, and moving the light i have in my veg to the room above it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 22, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> well the two that germ'd are looking good just need it to be bigger before i can sex them.
> 
> The northern lights double were killing each other so i pulled one and it look like shit so i killed it, just wasnt worth the space.
> 
> ...


Shit sorry to hear about the NL looking like shit, the ones I grew were monsters! It may be the light bro but if that were the case your gum plants would look like shit too? I am sure they will bounce back brotha! And yeah I am not fucking with shitty looking plants either! If they don't make the cut or their mother hemies on me it's gone! I am looking fwd to you flowering those gum plants bro! I am so fucking excited to get a real gum strain going in my rooms! And we will all have beans once I am done! Well hopefully! LOL I will have to do a shitload of reading before I start this prodject cus it will be a one shot deal. My bubblelicious doesn't taste like gum at all! Nirvana says it has a hint of gum flavor in it and that is total horse shit! It has a good taste that people like but gum? No way! Still a good MJ plant I have it almost figured out to maximize yeild within my grow room so that strain is going to stay in my rooms.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice dude ya, 2 were cool, 1 was a double that poo'd out, and 2 were cracked already a little and didnt germ. no biggy to many seeds lol i have 3 grape kush in there also, and a blueberry skunk lol.

thinking about planting some of these bagseed sensi skunk just to see if they herm. and maybe some of these Hotbox - (Trainwreck x Super Silver Haze) seeds.

Im also really thinking of making a mom room now, i wanted to do it before but though it was to many rooms in the shed, but that left side is looking kinda lonely, lol.

I might start on that today i should have enough wood to do it, also need to make some sort of storage for all the shit in there, lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 22, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice dude ya, 2 were cool, 1 was a double that poo'd out, and 2 were cracked already a little and didnt germ. no biggy to many seeds lol i have 3 grape kush in there also, and a blueberry skunk lol.
> 
> thinking about planting some of these bagseed sensi skunk just to see if they herm. and maybe some of these Hotbox - (Trainwreck x Super Silver Haze) seeds.
> 
> ...


Yeah I hear ya on that storage room! All my growing shit is makeing quite a mess, I am also kicking around the idea of switching from distilled water to maybe some PH'd tap water that has sat out for a few days. I will just have to get a big container maybe 10 gal to fill up and let air out. Not that I can't afford water but it is becoming a pain in the ass running to the store and lugging in 30 gallons of distilled water then figureing out where to get rid of the jugs! I know for Salt water fish tanks that you use the tap water because it has shit in it that is good for the corals, so I am figureing that it would be good for plants too?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 22, 2011)

thats what i do, i use a 55gallon plastic trash can, and have a airstone and a pump to a garden hose so its easy to fill my watering can lol.


----------



## OrezO (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats a good idea with the airstone. Its good to leave the water out so the chlorine evaporates, but the down side is it really reduces the amount of oxygen in your h20. I usually just pour a gallon jug 3/4 to the top & shake like hell.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 22, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I hear ya on that storage room! All my growing shit is makeing quite a mess, I am also kicking around the idea of switching from distilled water to maybe some PH'd tap water that has sat out for a few days. I will just have to get a big container maybe 10 gal to fill up and let air out. Not that I can't afford water but it is becoming a pain in the ass running to the store and lugging in 30 gallons of distilled water then figureing out where to get rid of the jugs! I know for Salt water fish tanks that you use the tap water because it has shit in it that is good for the corals, so I am figureing that it would be good for plants too?


Distilled water is bad for plants. The water you drink is better. How is your tap water? You can send it to a pool store for a test or look into city/county info. It's state law that water is tested, then made available to the public. Most water just needs a day or two for chlorine to evaporate.
Daniels


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 22, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Distilled water is bad for plants. The water you drink is better. How is your tap water? You can send it to a pool store for a test or look into city/county info. It's state law that water is tested, then made available to the public. Most water just needs a day or two for chlorine to evaporate.
> Daniels


Nice info dude.....plus rep. To u sir


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 22, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Distilled water is bad for plants. The water you drink is better. How is your tap water? You can send it to a pool store for a test or look into city/county info. It's state law that water is tested, then made available to the public. Most water just needs a day or two for chlorine to evaporate.
> Daniels


How is distilled water bad for your plants? Please expand on that for me.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe it's do to trace minerals not being in the water but it's a guess from me lol


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea it's trace minerals.

I shouldn't have said bad, just not as good.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay i knew i read that somewhere lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 23, 2011)

Distilled water is water that has been filter (all the minerals have and other impurities have been removed.) Its been heated so all micro organisms contained in it are also removed. It is in essence, pure water and nothing else. Its pH is often neutral 7.0 . . . Distilled is good as using it often will not cause a pH imbalance (depending on the strain, some like levels around 6, other like it higher like 6.8. Tap water can be good or it can bad, it depends on where it comes from. For example, where I live is unique from most places in the world, the aquaphers run through a bedrock of limestone. The pH of my tap has a pH higher than 8.0 (I'm not sure how high goes cause thats as high as my scale goes to judge it lol). Its the reason why I dont need cal mag for my plants: my plants get all the calcuim (limestone) they need. I do have to add espom salt (magnesuim) once in the end of veg and again two weeks before the end of flowering.

You can use tap water, it can be good for your plants. But if you so, make sure to remove the chlorine and know whats elements are contained in it, and add those that are missing and dont add more elements that it already has in aboundance. Lock occurs from difficentcies or overdosed alike. 

Most nutrients have micronutrients in it, so most of the time you dont have to worry to much about adding anything. The two MAJOR micronutes should be of concern: cal and mag. The plant uses this in somewhat abundance at certain times of its life cycle. 

Howie, where you live has a basilic bedrock, so if you use tap water make sure you have a bag of cal/mag, as your tap wont have much cal in it. It wont hurt your plants so long as it sits the chlorine has evaporated (24hrs or so). 

How much money do you spend on water a month for your thirty plants? Time that times twelve, and thats how much money you will save in your small business annualy.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't see how you say some strains like pH 6 & others pH 6.8. Nutrients are available in different ranges to different degrees. But from all I've ever read Cannabis needs nutrients not a set pH. Soil needs the range you mention to have nutrients available. Did I miss something? 
BTW doesn't Epsom Salt have Calcium & a little Sulfur in addtion to Magnesium?
Daniels


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 23, 2011)

That post was for my good friend Howie, he knows me well. I dont like to engauge in debate over growing 101. Hot has some nice plants, enjoy the show.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 23, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> That post was for my good friend Howie, he knows me well. I dont like to engauge in debate over growing 101. Hot has some nice plants, enjoy the show.


lol thanks for the compliment!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 23, 2011)

Well i have a bottle of epson salt and try to google it.

but the bottle says magnesium sulfate i googled that and still really couldnt find the make up of it. 

i add a short tablespoon per watering and havent seen any negative effects, also havent seen any def. lol unless i dont use it or stuff gets root bound than looks like rust spots on my leafs besides that let it sit out and youll be good.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey thanks guys! I have been using distilled water and I just watered my ladies, all of them, and I burned through 8 galons of water!  So I am figureing on average I am going through 10 gallons a week. So around $500 a year in water. It isn't the cost that I am worried about at all I was more worried about what is best for my plants. I am going to switch over here soon, I am just pissed that I just took all my jugs to the recycling center! That must be a site, I take all my jugs down there in giant trash bags and the jugs have writing on them!  No worries guys I am going to get a big ass container without a lid and fill that bitch up and let it sit for 2-3 days then bottle up the watter in leftover gallon jugs. I like the gallon jugs for mixing nutes. Thanks for the basic lesson on water guys I was reading about it all day yesterday and that is when I came to the conclusion that I should switch back to tap water. It's fucking dumping snow up here today! I doubt I will be going out buying water supplies today!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 23, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey thanks guys! I have been using distilled water and I just watered my ladies, all of them, and I burned through 8 galons of water!  So I am figureing on average I am going through 10 gallons a week. So around $500 a year in water. It isn't the cost that I am worried about at all I was more worried about what is best for my plants. I am going to switch over here soon, I am just pissed that I just took all my jugs to the recycling center! That must be a site, I take all my jugs down there in giant trash bags and the jugs have writing on them!  No worries guys I am going to get a big ass container without a lid and fill that bitch up and let it sit for 2-3 days then bottle up the watter in leftover gallon jugs. I like the gallon jugs for mixing nutes. Thanks for the basic lesson on water guys I was reading about it all day yesterday and that is when I came to the conclusion that I should switch back to tap water. It's fucking dumping snow up here today! I doubt I will be going out buying water supplies today!


if your from a state that rains a lot and snows and shit, u should look at buying some gutter jugs, its for collecting rain water from you gutters.

Look at http://www.gardeners.com/


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 23, 2011)

That i would assume to be the best water to get  and its free and hassel free lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 23, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well i have a bottle of epson salt and try to google it.
> 
> but the bottle says magnesium sulfate i googled that and still really couldnt find the make up of it.
> 
> i add a short tablespoon per watering and havent seen any negative effects, also havent seen any def. lol unless i dont use it or stuff gets root bound than looks like rust spots on my leafs besides that let it sit out and youll be good.


Yo Hot, there is no soduim (salt) in Epsom Salt. Its just magnesuim. Fancy name for chemist, it has a meaning but dont sweat it lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is the redneck, there coming along very slowly it has been a little cooler the past week. this is 2 days shy of 6 weeks im thinking its a 8-9 week strain but it better start fattening up soon lol, also u can see the tips of the leafs on the tops are turnin dark-

Here is my clone/germ. area-

here is my veg. area- the blueberry skunk im going to trans. tonight and throw in the flower in a week.-


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 25, 2011)

By the catails on that plant and the leaves, I'd say thats a sativa dominate plant. Might take a few more weeks than expect. Doesnt look like an idica at all.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 25, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> By the catails on that plant and the leaves, I'd say thats a sativa dominate plant. Might take a few more weeks than expect. Doesnt look like an idica at all.


Well I have no clue, who knows what genetics this plant is from.

I got a scope and waiting for hairs to die I just hope they fill out nicely


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 25, 2011)

It looks like a real nice plant. Frosting but the buds are still developing. That might be one of those 10 to 13 week jobers. But it will fill out and be good smoke. Just be patient my friend. I know, easy to say, hard to wait lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 25, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> It looks like a real nice plant. Frosting but the buds are still developing. That might be one of those 10 to 13 week jobers. But it will fill out and be good smoke. Just be patient my friend. I know, easy to say, hard to wait lol.



ya thats for sure also, got plenty of plants going in the flowering room just battery was dead when i went out there, ill take some shots tomorrow night.

Well i hope it turns out good lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah i would say that is a long way from finishing still, what are temps like in there?, she looks real healthy thats for sure.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 26, 2011)

ghb said:


> yeah i would say that is a long way from finishing still, what are temps like in there?, she looks real healthy thats for sure.


Well the temps are really determined by the weather. i say the coldest it gets around 45F and during the day if it cooler outside, it stay a consant 80 during the day.

whenever its over 85 i throw on the A/C Fan to push some fresh cool air in there.

Oh i know she is still a while a way from harvest.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah that redneck looks like she is going to get some big long ass colas brotha! I couldn't imagine how well she would do under a 1000w blasting down on her! Looks great brotha! Your veg room/clone room looks sweet brotha, I would get some mylar on those walls as soon as you get the money bro. I got mine off ebay for pretty cheap and I still have 2/3 of the rool left. If we lied closer I would just give it to ya!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 26, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah that redneck looks like she is going to get some big long ass colas brotha! I couldn't imagine how well she would do under a 1000w blasting down on her! Looks great brotha! Your veg room/clone room looks sweet brotha, I would get some mylar on those walls as soon as you get the money bro. I got mine off ebay for pretty cheap and I still have 2/3 of the rool left. If we lied closer I would just give it to ya!


Oh i have some extra mylar, just havent had time to throw it up yet in the veg.

i already did the flower room just taking me time, i havent had much time to do anything. i recently got engaged so that and also in the process of buying a house so thats been taking a bunch of time also.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats on the engagement, & new house. Hope it has a 'special' basement.
Daniels


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 26, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Congrats on the engagement, & new house. Hope it has a 'special' basement.
> Daniels


Oh it will have a special spot ill tell u lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Oh i have some extra mylar, just havent had time to throw it up yet in the veg.
> 
> i already did the flower room just taking me time, i havent had much time to do anything. i recently got engaged so that and also in the process of buying a house so thats been taking a bunch of time also.


Yeah I know all about that no time BS! Fuck man don't have any kids soon or you will really have no fucking time! Right now is the best time to buy a hose too, we got ours about a year ago and maybe we should have waited another year. No worries though it's all a game so I bet you will be fine, it seems like the economy is picking back up. Congrats on almost entering the life of mariage! It's wonderful!!!!! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I know all about that no time BS! Fuck man don't have any kids soon or you will really have no fucking time! Right now is the best time to buy a hose too, we got ours about a year ago and maybe we should have waited another year. No worries though it's all a game so I bet you will be fine, it seems like the economy is picking back up. Congrats on almost entering the life of mariage! It's wonderful!!!!! LOL


lol ya lately have been just dealing with to much shit.....cant wait to be moved and married so all of this bullshit is overwith and i can breath


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> lol ya lately have been just dealing with to much shit.....cant wait to be moved and married so all of this bullshit is overwith and i can breath


yeah i hear ya brotha, are you guys doing a big wedding or just a JOP job?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

Well i guess its kinda big, about 200 people or so.

about 80% is family lol

i have a huge Italian family.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well i guess its kinda big, about 200 people or so.
> 
> about 80% is family lol
> 
> i have a huge Italian family.


I'm happy for ya brotha, the wife and I did the JOP! That was right after I got kicked out of the Navy so we didn't really have alot of money. But we are going on 7 yrs this march and I can tell you that we have a really good mariage. I hope you and your soon to be ol lady make it brotha!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I'm happy for ya brotha, the wife and I did the JOP! That was right after I got kicked out of the Navy so we didn't really have alot of money. But we are going on 7 yrs this march and I can tell you that we have a really good mariage. I hope you and your soon to be ol lady make it brotha!


Oh ya we have been together for about 2 yrs. and living together for the past 1 yr., i havent wanted to kill her yet so thats good enough for me.

i have lived before with previous ol' ladies and fuck could stand them longer than a week. so this one is a keeper for sure lol.

plus she's almost done with school and she'll be supporting my ass.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

we still have plenty of time also before the wedding, lol. not until march 2012 on st.patty's day u know im haveing a green beer and a irish midjet dressed up like a leperchaun, that would be classic at the reception.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Oh ya we have been together for about 2 yrs. and living together for the past 1 yr., i havent wanted to kill her yet so thats good enough for me.
> 
> i have lived before with previous ol' ladies and fuck could stand them longer than a week. so this one is a keeper for sure lol.
> 
> plus she's almost done with school and she'll be supporting my ass.


Not wanting to kill her is a really good thing bro!!!! LOL It is good to find a girl that you love, some shit changes when you get maried but you just deal with it. And getting maried on a holiday is always a smart idea! Good reminder of when your aniversery is!  The midget sounds awesome! I have always wanted a midget, I want to get one that just brings me beer or maybe one to light a bong for me later. Fucking midgets are AWESOME! My wife works with a guy that bangs a midget once in a while and I started thinking about it and I would bang a midget. My wife looked at me funny but I just told her that my cock would look fucking huge in a midgets hand!!!!! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

ROFL thats awesome ya midgets hands are small. it would make even the smallest cock look big....lol j/k 

I think it would be weird to fuck a midget, i would feel like im kill her or something. lol but i bet you could spin her like a top on ur cock that would be kinky lol

Fucking howard you would have some slave to bring you beer and lite the bong for u, to funny my friend. 

Also for anyone that just happens to poke there head in on this conversation, if you a little person or have dwarfism, please so not take offense to this we are taking this joke a little far lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ROFL thats awesome ya midgets hands are small. it would make even the smallest cock look big....lol j/k
> 
> I think it would be weird to fuck a midget, i would feel like im kill her or something. lol but i bet you could spin her like a top on ur cock that would be kinky lol
> 
> ...


HP might be joking but I am not bullshitting at all! I have thought about it and talked to the wife about it. She isn't cool with the banging a miget part but if I ever win the lotto I will employ a midget to do cool shit for me and I will pay him/her quite well! People have butlers all day long I just want a midget butler!  How fucking weird would that be HP if we were sitting around my house smokeing weed and all the sudden a midget runs out of a little door in the wall and lights the bong for you then runs back into the door? Holly shit that would be funny and I would act like I didn't see anything! LOL man I need to get one to pull pranks on people! I still want to bang one too, but I'm maried now so that is not going to happen.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

To funny buddy, thats fucking awesome!!

i would love a midget butler for sure.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 27, 2011)

Midgets and Monkeys are like Gods Little Punch Lines.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 28, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Midgets and Monkeys are like Gods Little Punch Lines.


lol to funny that was awesome to see first thing in the morning.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 28, 2011)

So here they are:

These 2 both look great they have showed sex and no sign of hermi, both are from fem seeds.

Afrodite - 

Blue Cheese-

Well here is the so-called blue dream a clone from a dispen. that suck it was half dead barely did anything, and started flowering in the greenhouse which is why the inner nodes didnt grow, i had no stretch and from what i hear about blue dream is it 6x in size once flipped, this as u can tell has preflowers and no stretch at all really its to funny. Stick with Seeds everybody from weed that people know exactly what the dank is, like breeders and some legit growers, lol.

"Blue Dream"-

Here is the rest of the shits that arent much(the little ones on the right)-

Blueberry Skunk i flipped a little early but today is day 2 of flower(on the right)

White dawgs(front middle) in 1gal. i flip at 3 nodes to sex and one is barely showing signs, so as soon as i know males to female, pull males, and flower in closet in house, and females havent decided, to cont. flowering in a 3gal pots or re-veg. to try to get some monsters they say they have no stretch what-so-ever.


here is the veg.-

Bubblegum(maybe 2 different phenos or sex-

Northern lights-

Grape Kush- looks like 2 of the same pheno/sex and 1 more of what im looking for lol- short indica's(middle one)-

the reason i say pheno/sex due to some people say males stretch more in veg. than females, i have no flippin clue, this is the first time growing reg. beans always been clones and fems. lol but just wanted to include it incase people were wondering. I would say pheno, but some people believe that other shit.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking good. That blue dream does look a bit retarded. Hows the blue diseal coming?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 28, 2011)

Well put 4 in some cubes in the germ station and they have been in there for about 48hr. And 1 looked like it was breaking soil maybe tonight. The germ rate has been the fastest so far with any of the seeds I have germ'd.

Usually 3-4days with any of the other seeds I have germ.


----------



## Crypnotic (Mar 1, 2011)

Very cool bro. Cant wait to see what they look like.


----------



## ghb (Mar 1, 2011)

i hope you get a good pheno with the blue cheese, if you do, you will never let it go. it isn't my favourite smoke but i will always have place in my heart for the cut my fellow grower has.
foliage looks lush as always, good job.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 1, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Very cool bro. Cant wait to see what they look like.


Me too dude i hope they turn out well im sure they will.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 1, 2011)

ghb said:


> i hope you get a good pheno with the blue cheese, if you do, you will never let it go. it isn't my favourite smoke but i will always have place in my heart for the cut my fellow grower has.
> foliage looks lush as always, good job.


I know im super excited, well i have smoked a lot of great smoke, even though the blue cheese i have had always doesnt seem to be great quality but has been my favorite smoke, so i really hope i get a good pheno, from looks of stem and how the plant looks, it looks amazing a lot more purple in the stem than the afrodite for sure, hopefully i get the legit blue cheese pheno


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

i've grown 2 blue cheeses one good one bad. i've kept hold of my good blue cheese cut since i started up about a year nearly 2 ago lol.

good luck finding a keeper


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i've grown 2 blue cheeses one good one bad. i've kept hold of my good blue cheese cut since i started up about a year nearly 2 ago lol.
> 
> good luck finding a keeper


Thanks bro, ya i got it from big buddah seed company have you heard anything good about it, what blue cheese's did u grow out?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

unfortunately they was gifted clones so really unsure of the genetics, although i'd like to find out. my keeper is most probs exodus cheese x blueberry due to the taste and high. the non keeper i nicknamed minty cheese as it didnt really smell of anything, resesive genetics i guess?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> unfortunately they was gifted clones so really unsure of the genetics, although i'd like to find out. my keeper is most probs exodus cheese x blueberry due to the taste and high. the non keeper i nicknamed minty cheese as it didnt really smell of anything, resesive genetics i guess?


ahh yes fucking resesive genes that tend to pop out everyonce in a while, Fuckers


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 2, 2011)

ITS 420 SOMEWHERE!!!!!! Just smoked a huge bowl of top grade cheese, and i am nocked on my ass!!!!

I cant remember what else i was going to do today, lol.

Just got done watching the green hornet, it was pretty good, has anyone else seen it???

also been working on site, for my kennel im just starting as a little family hobby.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

not here mate lol  but i'll blaze one anyway lol 

what type of cheese u got bro?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 2, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> not here mate lol  but i'll blaze one anyway lol
> 
> what type of cheese u got bro?


To be honest the type i dont know, but the grower that grows it has only this strain and grows it in soil and hydro.

its was he is famous for


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

thats fair enough bro  if its dank then its gotta have some exodus in it some where some how lol (are you familiar with the cheese history?)


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 2, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thats fair enough bro  if its dank then its gotta have some exodus in it some where some how lol (are you familiar with the cheese history?)


No im not at all but if you have a great link or can sum it up so u dont have to type ur ass off, i would love to learn.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> The Exodus Cheese(clone only) has been in the U.K for over 20 years and has been very popular around the Bedfordshire region and Birmingham (Midlands) since late 80's. Cheese Pheno was first found in the late 80's in a pack of 15 Sensiseeds Skunk#1 that was originally bred by American breeder living in the netherlands called Sam the Skunkman. The Cheese Pheno was found by a grower from Abbots Langley just 16 miles away from Luton (UK) who was a Boaty on the grand union canal in a disused garden center situated at Hunton Bridge, Abbots Langley. Spiral Tribe, an old music group were there for a while fitting a music rig into their coach,during this time Spiral Tribe recieved the Cheese pheno from the Boaty and from there it passed to the Exodus crew[a underground music movement who traveled around the UK, originaly from Haz manor Luton, Bedfordshire area]who have kept the original strain still to this day[in clone], After recieving the clone Exodus crew decided to name it Cheese and this was not because it smelt or tasted anything like the edible cheese but because it had a distinctive stench a smell different from other skunks,a smell which lingers so much the word which best described it was cheese hence the name.The cheese smell is one of the strongest pungent moorish smells you could ever smell, it has earthy musky with a slight fruity licourice taste with rich skunky smell, its that sublime old school flavour from back in the days ,which is again available for us thanks to the Exodus crew. Exodus Cheese buds look lime green with high calyx to leaf ratio, the buds grow like whispy corn pods, foxtail off nicely and are covered in glistening T.H.C crystals and are also very sticky and a decent carbon filter would be needed.The Strength of Exodus Cheese can vary depending on flowering times and it also depends 100% on the growers methods and experience just like with most cannabis plants, from my personal experience growing the cheese i would harvest week 8-9 for a trippy high buzz but if your looking for medicinal value i would flower Cheese for 10-12 weeks for that narcotic couchlock effect, 12 weeks Cheese will give you the effect of extreme lazyness and is very sleepy buzz and is good for those with eating disorders but it will have to be takeaway.I have been growing Exodus Cheese since 2002 and smoking since 1994, it was passed to me by an old Exodus crew member in his early 50's and he said he had been smoking it for years and its strongest skunk going around since late 80's, ive had this clone only plant in my mother room ever since and the only other strains that could compare to this are like eg OG Kush,East Coast Sour diesel(clone only). I would say Exodus cheese(clone only) is one of the best Elite cannabis strains out there, because you can not say one strain is the best in the World, there are so many flavours and strengths of Cannabis out there and i would be ignorant to think that Exodus Cheese is the best strain in the World ,but it certainly is one of the best. Before BigBuddha released his cross version of Cheese x Afghan into Hightimes cup hardly anyone had heard of it, exept the UK homegrower, so after BB took won the cup every homegrower around the Globe wanted that stenchy sublime old school Cheese skunk in there garden, but with BB Cheese you will be lucky to get anything close pheno to the real exodus Cheese but this is the only way others around the World will get to taste Cheese unless they sum how manage to obtain the real clone,it is just like with ECSD it is also only available in clone but most of us are satisfied with seed version becuase that will the closest most of us will get to tasting the real deal. Exodus Cheese(clone only) is now available around most parts of Europe and i have also heard sum growers in the States & Canada claim they have it now also,i have seen so many growers in the UK claim they had the real Exodus Cheese but they had a slightly watered down version, so i would like to clear the waters by showing you guys pics of the real Exodus Cheese(clone only) and i will also like to invite everyone to come join us at www.thcfarmer.com home of exodus Cheeseheads, you will find so much info on Cheese and we also have a thread dedicated on Cheese(original Exodus Cheese Gallery).If you look into our Cheese Gallery you will notcie the characteristics of the real Cheese, Exodus Cheese leafs are double serrated and you will also notice unlike the BB version exodus Cheese is more of a lime green colour and she also foxtails in week 7. Exodus Cheese is high yeilder but this is totally depending on the growers methods and experience, i would also recomend making Bubble/ice o lator hash out of Exodus Cheese as it will taste of moorish Cheese concentrate and the high will be unbelievable that will leave you dazed and confused.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but.html Mr West's cheese thread


http://www.softsecrets.nl/?id=47&title=issues

issue 1, 2009 also has quite a bit of info on the uk exodus, its quite a way into the document 

happy reading bro 


edit - my mates have been to exodus raves, its not a million miles from me


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

Well in recent news my VW bug was parked out along side the street of my house, it s 65 lowered sick restored, its my daily driver and i love it. 

it was hit, by a fucktard mexican no offense to mexican people, but for someone to hit a motherfucking parked car with a stop sign one house down, so cant be going that fast, hits my bug on a road which literally, one lane is as wide as 2 18wheelers.

And to do a hit a run, literally looking at me while i chase there car on FOOT down the street.

So my lovely bug is now fucked and i really dont know what to do, i who is broke, lol. with liability insurance and a hit-run so my bug doesnt get fix'd wants to kill.

oh and whats fucked up how ghetto my town is, i left the driver window down, this happened last night around 730pm, someone fucking other mexican tried to steal my fucking radio.

but the son of a bitch couldnt get it out god i want to move now more than ever, and fuck city and living in city limits, i have lived in the country my whole life, i have lived here 9 months and have had more shit go worng than 24yrs of living in the country.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

Well was taking pictures to show everyone but camera went dead ill post some up as soon as i get a charge.


oh ya it pushed my bug about 30yrds the fucker had to been fucking hauling ass


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

Im now gorging myself with romulan bowls, and pizza pockets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone want any parts for a bug, hahahahaha


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks fingers for that info it was a nice read for sure.

plus rep when i can buddy!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

So just wanted to state that when i say restored is was complete, all it needed was a paintjob, and the two front seats re-done. Besides that the body was flawless no rust,dents or dings. fully rebuilt 1600cc motor with rebuilt freeflyer trans, it all has about 1yrs of use on it. the shitty things about bugs once they have been in a accident or need repairs like this, they become worthless, only unflawed bugs are worth anything, so im pissed to say the least, also the whole read axle and the supports are bent so them being apart of the chassis, im pretty sure it will be totaled.

so here are some pics
 my car was the the far left of the pic before it got hit infront of the walkway.

here is the stop sign before the bug i took a pick when a truck was turning so its easier to judge.

Here you can tell how wide the road really is.

here is the damage lol- 

I got parts of your car you assHOLES -


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2011)

HI HOtp
I just finished reading every page of your journal.. whowowowowowo
Please pass me some of your REDNECK cause my eyes are
I celebrated chirstmas,valentines day, buiilding your shed, your wedding, fucking migets or getting fucked by migets???, and unfortuently.... here I am .the first post after YOUR CAR GETS WRECKED!!!!!!!!!!
SOrry to hear of those fucktard mexican bastartds ruining yur love machine. 
(nothing agiainst mexicans) 
YOur home is beautiful, it dosent look like it would be a ghetto nieghborhood with all that crime... you must be in Cali, cause on the east coast a ghetto LOOKS like a ghetto. I ve lived on both coasts and many places in between. 
At any rate... your garden is beautiful and if you dont mind, i would like to subscribe to your journal to watch you grow... Amber


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI HOtp
> I just finished reading every page of your journal.. whowowowowowo
> Please pass me some of your REDNECK cause my eyes are
> I celebrated chirstmas,valentines day, buiilding your shed, your wedding, fucking migets or getting fucked by migets???, and unfortuently.... here I am .the first post after YOUR CAR GETS WRECKED!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Your more than welcome to join the show, haha i would pass u some redneck but over the past few days i have been having my doubts about it. sat will be week7 
and i plan on updating some pics of it than.

Oh my area use to never be like this but just up until the last year crime in my next of the woods has been crazy, people walking outside to fuckers jacking hub cabs in the morning. lol

Its crazy i just cant wait to move.


----------



## OrezO (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sorry about your bug bro. Thats a FN tragedy. I hope you find them & do some justice.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 3, 2011)

Fucking Mexicans! LOL I will slap my wife today I am sure she is somehow related to the guy that hit your car! Sorry to hear about your luck brotha I am the same way as you I would rather just not live in a city! I like having a feild to get high in and watch nature. A buddy came over today and we smoked and played his Xbox all day! LOL felt like I was a kid again. Once again bro sorry to hear about your car, the only good side is that your parts are mass produced and it shouldn't be to hard to find parts. If I lived closer I would come and paint it for ya!  I use to be a mega yacht painter before I became a farmer!  Hey those beans should get there today or tomorrow so keep an eye out.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Fucking Mexicans! LOL I will slap my wife today I am sure she is somehow related to the guy that hit your car! Sorry to hear about your luck brotha I am the same way as you I would rather just not live in a city! I like having a feild to get high in and watch nature. A buddy came over today and we smoked and played his Xbox all day! LOL felt like I was a kid again. Once again bro sorry to hear about your car, the only good side is that your parts are mass produced and it shouldn't be to hard to find parts. If I lived closer I would come and paint it for ya!  I use to be a mega yacht painter before I became a farmer!  Hey those beans should get there today or tomorrow so keep an eye out.


thanks bud ya my eye is always out and about now!!!

thats awesome a yacht painter thats pretty sick.

i know the parts wont be hard to find just dont have the equipment to heat up and bend/ weld and do all the cool shit that i will need so i think im going to part it out or sell as is.

when i say i mexicans i mean it as non racist way possible but still meaning it lol. god pls dont slap ur wife ROFL, my future-wife is half mexican so ya ....lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

OrezO said:


> I'm sorry about your bug bro. Thats a FN tragedy. I hope you find them & do some justice.


oh if i find them there shit would be fucked!!!! i would go fucked crack bomb nuclear on there ass lol...


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2011)

shit bro feeling ur pain, sorry to see the pics of the bug


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 3, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> thanks bud ya my eye is always out and about now!!!
> 
> thats awesome a yacht painter thats pretty sick.
> 
> ...


I gave her a lil love slap on the face and she was like " What the fuck was that for bitch!" Then I told her what happened and what I told you that she was probably related to the guy who hit your car and she called me a dumbass! LOL My ol lady is awesome, she gets my sense of humor. Well most of the time she does!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I gave her a lil love slap on the face and she was like " What the fuck was that for bitch!" Then I told her what happened and what I told you that she was probably related to the guy who hit your car and she called me a dumbass! LOL My ol lady is awesome, she gets my sense of humor. Well most of the time she does!


ROFL thats awesome!! and to funny


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> shit bro feeling ur pain, sorry to see the pics of the bug


Thanks bro, time to take some anger out on zombies on the xbox


----------



## Crypnotic (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your car.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 3, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ROFL thats awesome!! and to funny


Yeah bro I hope you and your ol lady get along as well as we do bro! It will be a good long mariage!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Sorry to hear about your car.


Its cool dude, im going to pop the ol insurance back on my motorcycle the weather is getting warmer here.

I totally forgot about that, i make a payment every month on the bitch too lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah bro I hope you and your ol lady get along as well as we do bro! It will be a good long mariage!


thanks bro i hope we do also lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2011)

he must have been high as hell to hit your car, either that or he was just a very incompetent driver, that road is damn near 50 feet wide!.
i know you said you chased the car on foot, did you not get the reg number?. i remember somebody tried to pull that shit on me, i chased them into a dead end honking the horn all the way, they just got out of the car like, can i help you?, priceless!.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

ghb said:


> he must have been high as hell to hit your car, either that or he was just a very incompetent driver, that road is damn near 50 feet wide!.
> i know you said you chased the car on foot, did you not get the reg number?. i remember somebody tried to pull that shit on me, i chased them into a dead end honking the horn all the way, they just got out of the car like, can i help you?, priceless!.


I wish i did it was dark and they were to far off to read it.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

So lately i have been wondering and does anyone know about organic nutes leaving them outside. I store them in a bar so there in the dark but never even thought about it but what if they get to cold or hot.

My plants seem to grow well very green and lush, lol. but the buds are always very light and dont seem to pack on the weight.

I am down to 100% sure that my nutes have been fucking up my buds. the first batch with them were awesome than since than they are going down hill for sure.

im posting up some pics of the redneck to show you guys. Im starting to get leaf yellowing and hairs are starting to die and i really expected this shit to be huge. the trics are about 75 cloudy and the rest clear, i only saw a few amber but come on these buds should have 1 or 2 weeks left and these things look smaller than shit, the buds have the same look as the last batch of plants. 

im starting to think i have bad luck...


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

i just took some pics they dont look that bad lol, but just not fat at all im changing up my nute line and going to be storing inside my house now and not in the shed or outside in the bar lol.

RedNeck--



Any suggestions on a cheap line, at this point i dont care if its organic or not lol. Thinking about fox farm, but might just do earth juice since its so cheap and still organic. Anyone know of a good cheap dont need a lot of add's but gets the buds at least fucking lighter size lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Im not cutting this plant anytime soon, im waiting at least 2weeks lol.

today is the end of week 7 these buds just should be massive.

the reason im on nutes, just b/c the buds look identical of the ones indoors from last grow, but i have changed the light(to the sun lol) and air exchange to outside. so if its not that it has to be my nutes lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah she doesn't look anywhere close to being done. She looks realy good and healthy bro should be a great harvest!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Well i have decided to go with Fox Farm Soil Trio.

Seems the best for the money and have seen Howards pics so now i can tell whats going on.

Growing howards beans and using howards nutes i better be getting buds lookin like howards lol.

im just saying if my buds look like yours than i would be more than happy and not stress over this stupid shit, lol.

so what the skizzy of the fox farm trio. The chart seems pretty simple and very detailed so i dont think i will fuck up lol.

Im going to buy it today and start using them on my shed and just keep using with what i have left on that plant.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah she doesn't look anywhere close to being done. She looks realy good and healthy bro should be a great harvest!


dude for 7 weeks i am not impressed at all lol

i really dont see this plant going longer than 9weeks and it better fatten up lol

im still changin my nutes i want something different more organized with a system


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well i have decided to go with Fox Farm Soil Trio.
> 
> Seems the best for the money and have seen Howards pics so now i can tell whats going on.
> 
> ...


I use all the FF ferts, I think there are 6 of them and I fucking love it! The chart is pretty stupid proof! That is probably the main reason that i love it! Later we should have a R/P OG Kush grow off between you and I! We can start them the same time and grow our own way and see who gets the most out of these pigs!  I am also thinking that I am going to make one more run on distilled water to get the gal jugs and then switch to tap water. Just to see if my plants are missing anything using the distilled water. I am about to take down my OG Kush that I have now. don't know the genetics of it cus I got a cutting from someone and I don't know the guy so if it is great I will be pissed that I don't have anymore! 

Oh and your pic's may be decieving cus your plant looks good to me. She may still have to go through her fatting stage so I am keeping my fingers crossed for ya brotha.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2011)

Me too, fingers crossed... I think your plants look really good HotP.... How often do you check the Ph on your nute solution?
Are you sopposed to keep your nute solution in the light or keep it in the dark? Can anyone answer this quesetion?????
Awesome update HotP.. i see Im going to learn a lot from you and your buddies.


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 4, 2011)

If you got city water watch out for chloramine and a magnesium deficiency.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Me too, fingers crossed... I think your plants look really good HotP.... How often do you check the Ph on your nute solution?
> Are you sopposed to keep your nute solution in the light or keep it in the dark? Can anyone answer this quesetion?????
> Awesome update HotP.. i see Im going to learn a lot from you and your buddies.


keep it dark if u can


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> If you got city water watch out for chloramine and a magnesium deficiency.


Yeah I will keep an eye on that, I am on city water. If shit starts to go sideways with city water I will just go back to distilled water.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Me too, fingers crossed... I think your plants look really good HotP.... How often do you check the Ph on your nute solution?
> Are you sopposed to keep your nute solution in the light or keep it in the dark? Can anyone answer this quesetion?????
> Awesome update HotP.. i see Im going to learn a lot from you and your buddies.


My nute soultion PH is usually at the high 6's my water runs at like 7.2 , i keep it in the dark, but the temp are equivalnt to outside they have been outside since dec. or so.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Ya i just use epson salt u can buy it anywhere in the medical section for feet sores.

Its solves that problem with no problem. and its cheap as fuck


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Earlier i was just on a rant due to me waiting a week to check on it and looks like that, i was upset lol, to say the least since everytime i walked by the greenhouse i smelt it.

Oh well buying the FF trio today and will start using it.

Bio bizz fish mix is the shit i can for sure say that its a all around bomb diggity bomb. but the bloom and topmax im not to impressed with at all, this isnt the first plant that have lookd like this. but i have seen other people use the bio bizz products and buds were amazing so could of been the temps i stored it at.

i also have bio bizz bioheaven which is there root uptake juice but with out the good in bloom and topmax i think its pointless.


----------



## OrezO (Mar 4, 2011)

She looks like she's just begun man. I'de go to week 9 or 10 & just watch her closely. Now you know how I feel when I've got to wait 12 weeks for Starburst to mature. Shit sucks, but you'll be glad you waited. If not, fuck that strain, and move on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Earlier i was just on a rant due to me waiting a week to check on it and looks like that, i was upset lol, to say the least since everytime i walked by the greenhouse i smelt it.
> 
> Oh well buying the FF trio today and will start using it.
> 
> ...


Hey Im using BIOBIZ soil and Nutes too!!!!!!!!!! KOOL!!!!!!!!!
have an awesome WEEkend!!!!!!!!


----------



## hypr004 (Mar 4, 2011)

This thread is way too dam cluttered. Way too many posts and projects in one thread. You seem to have some nice plants but i'm not gonna filter through 600 posts. Moving on.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 4, 2011)

hypr004 said:


> This thread is way too dam cluttered. Way too many posts and projects in one thread. You seem to have some nice plants but i'm not gonna filter through 600 posts. Moving on.


hahaha my mans 1st post and he's cussing lmao  keep on moving then mate and shut the door on the way out. hope u find some "cleaner" threads out on rui


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

OrezO said:


> She looks like she's just begun man. I'de go to week 9 or 10 & just watch her closely. Now you know how I feel when I've got to wait 12 weeks for Starburst to mature. Shit sucks, but you'll be glad you waited. If not, fuck that strain, and move on.


Ya I know what u mean, I didn't save a clone of this one and I'm happy


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Im using BIOBIZ soil and Nutes too!!!!!!!!!! KOOL!!!!!!!!!
> have an awesome WEEkend!!!!!!!!


Ya I loved them very forgiving for sure its really hard to burn the plants 
I would make sure to store them properly as I didn't lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

hypr004 said:


> This thread is way too dam cluttered. Way too many posts and projects in one thread. You seem to have some nice plants but i'm not gonna filter through 600 posts. Moving on.


Wow bro that's all I can say ........ fuck u.......please do move on.


----------



## hypr004 (Mar 4, 2011)

You started vegging some of your plants 3 months ago. I'm not trying to be a dick man but where is the finished product? Yes, I decided to look through this thread anyway and can't find any finished product. Did I miss something?


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

hotphyre said:


> wow bro that's all i can say ........ Fuck u.......please do move on.


lol..............


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 5, 2011)

hypr004 said:


> You started vegging some of your plants 3 months ago. I'm not trying to be a dick man but where is the finished product? Yes, I decided to look through this thread anyway and can't find any finished product. Did I miss something?


I have typed up 3 great descriptions and right before i hit enter, just 2 words come to mind FUCK U

.....u join a site and on ur first post knock a person's thread with time to move on.......I wish u would hang urself!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 5, 2011)

7 weeks into flower ask where is bud shots, well its been 2 months since i have harvested and those buds whcih i did take pictures ask anyone who is one this thread that knows.

they werent worth a ton of pics but there was some up wtf is this guy i swear this shouldnt get me all worked up but with how my last 2 weeks have been going im about to come unglued.


----------



## Crypnotic (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha, that way to handle it IMO lol. Who has time for that shit. I use to get pulled into arguments on this site, but know I dont do shit on this site but track my friends grow. And when assholes like that pop off, I'm usually the first person to say "fuck you". You beat me to it bro lol.


----------



## smokebros (Mar 5, 2011)

niceee11!!1


----------



## hypr004 (Mar 5, 2011)

Quit being a whiny little bitch dude, really. It doesn't matter how long I've been on these stupid forums, I have the right to say whatever the hell I want. Now I see why you're taking this so personal, because your plants were garbage. That's a pathetic excuse to have an attitude... Clean up your attitude and learn how to spell and use proper punctuation or your life will end up just like your last grow. SHIT!.. GO FUCK YOURSELF FAG!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 5, 2011)

hypr004 said:


> Quit being a whiny little bitch dude, really. It doesn't matter how long I've been on these stupid forums, I have the right to say whatever the hell I want. Now I see why you're taking this so personal, because your plants were garbage. That's a pathetic excuse to have an attitude... Clean up your attitude and learn how to spell and use proper punctuation or your life will end up just like your last grow. SHIT!.. GO FUCK YOURSELF FAG!


Ha ha I would love to see your Charlie Brown Christmas trees that you probably grow! You have no rep on here nor do you have any grow pic's of anything you have acomplished! Your first post was a dumbass one anyway! Who gets onto a site to read about growing and check out other peoples grows and then says a thread it to long? And this is also a pot growers website, spelling isn't important here bro growing weed is!


----------



## hypr004 (Mar 5, 2011)

Buddy, If you take pride in how many times you've posted in a stupid internet forum, it's really time to get a life. My first post was "to the point" and not insulting. It's supposed to be a educational journal not a personal diary. I don't grow but I am interested in it, which is why I'm doing research. Oh, I can show you pictures of accomplishments but They are not stupid fucking plants! LMAO!


----------



## OrezO (Mar 5, 2011)

hypr004 said:


> Buddy, If you take pride in how many times you've posted in a stupid internet forum, it's really time to get a life. My first post was "to the point" and not insulting. It's supposed to be a educational journal not a personal diary. I don't grow but I am interested in it, which is why I'm doing research. Oh, I can show you pictures of accomplishments but They are not stupid fucking plants! LMAO!


Alright now you pissed me off you fucking retard. Do us a favor & never post again on RUI. THIS IS WHERE YOU POST PICTURES OF YOUR PLANTS BECAUSE THEY ARE YOUR ACCOMPLISHMENTS. Obviously your lost so kick rocks. douche


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 5, 2011)

hypr004 said:


> Buddy, If you take pride in how many times you've posted in a stupid internet forum, it's really time to get a life. My first post was "to the point" and not insulting. It's supposed to be a educational journal not a personal diary. I don't grow but I am interested in it, which is why I'm doing research. Oh, I can show you pictures of accomplishments but They are not stupid fucking plants! LMAO!


I understand ur logic as this is also just a hobby to me, i work(doing a public service job, to help fagits like you), im getting married, buying a house, there is so many things on my plate than i come home look at the fourm based on a hobby where i meet friends not dicks who say wow good job and hey keep up the good work, you might of not been insulting but your logic is off bro, i would understand u calling my plants shit a insult, but first of all this isnt my job im not a drug dealer, i grow my own meds so i dont have to buy them, and second of all ur not smoking them why the fuck do u care if there shit. if u dont like our response to ur dick attitude than fucking leave or be nice and respectful to people and u might get treated like it in return.


----------



## hypr004 (Mar 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I understand ur logic as this is also just a hobby to me, i work(doing a public service job, to help fagits like you), im getting married, buying a house, there is so many things on my plate than i come home look at the fourm based on a hobby where i meet friends not dicks who say wow good job and hey keep up the good work, you might of not been insulting but your logic is off bro, i would understand u calling my plants shit a insult, but first of all this isnt my job im not a drug dealer, i grow my own meds so i dont have to buy them, and second of all ur not smoking them why the fuck do u care if there shit. if u dont like our response to ur dick attitude than fucking leave or be nice and respectful to people and u might get treated like it in return.


Dude, I have nothing against anything you're doing and honestly I like your set-up's and pictures. The only thing I was complaing about is the length of this thread... THAT'S IT!.. I don't think your plants are shit... I actually found the pic's you were talking about and they look nice, although you wanted more yield... Maybe I was a little blunt, and to be honest, my life is kinda uncertain right now, so... Here I go making this thread even longer, <sigh>. I was irritated about how long this thread is , but now I can see ALL of them are really long... Yep, I was in a bad mood because of everything going on in my life and I guess it showed in my first post. Sorry dude. Keep it up!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 5, 2011)

hypr004 said:


> Dude, I have nothing against anything you're doing and honestly I like your set-up's and pictures. The only thing I was complaing about is the length of this thread... THAT'S IT!.. I don't think your plants are shit... I actually found the pic's you were talking about and they look nice, although you wanted more yield... Maybe I was a little blunt, and to be honest, my life is kinda uncertain right now, so... Here I go making this thread even longer, <sigh>. I was irritated about how long this thread is , but now I can see ALL of them are really long... Yep, I was in a bad mood because of everything going on in my life and I guess it showed in my first post. Sorry dude. Keep it up!


See now thats the kind of attitude more than welcome here, yes it is long but that means its active.

what i have learned dude just read the first page than any other after that just stop at the pic and read real quick, u'll get tons of info and learn so much. with out dealing with the length any grow on here that is long usually is a good one, this one a little crazy and yes maybe not some huge buds but this is my 3rd batch of plants so im just a beg.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> See now thats the kind of attitude more than welcome here, yes it is long but that means its active.
> 
> what i have learned dude just read the first page than any other after that just stop at the pic and read real quick, u'll get tons of info and learn so much. with out dealing with the length any grow on here that is long usually is a good one, this one a little crazy and yes maybe not some huge buds but this is my 3rd batch of plants so im just a beg.


well said bro  


most of the threads are like that on here coz theres quite a few like minded people on here. our lives dont revolve around forums but its nice to come once a day and chat some stoned rubbish with friends  

keep the vibe of ur last thread hypr004 and u will be welcomed around these parts


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 5, 2011)

hypr004 said:


> Buddy, If you take pride in how many times you've posted in a stupid internet forum, it's really time to get a life. My first post was "to the point" and not insulting. It's supposed to be a educational journal not a personal diary. I don't grow but I am interested in it, which is why I'm doing research. Oh, I can show you pictures of accomplishments but They are not stupid fucking plants! LMAO!


Glad you are comming around. if you are thinking about growing then this is the BEST site to learn from. After reading your post below this I hope you have fun growing and to tell ya the truth most people are here to help so stick around and you can learn a shitload of stuff here. I have learned 90% from this site.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 5, 2011)

Well said Las and Howard, most of the info. we all learn is from each other. its a communtiy i like to log into and bullshit about a topic you really cant discuss in normal life. 

Yea im a medical patient, but ya i work for the goverment, so this is my secret hiding spot( my bat lair) i call it.

Oh on the good news just bought some Blue Haze and about to fire a bowl, fuck i have a hangover and to much driving this morning. was up at 4:30am to drive 4 hours to see my bro in rehab so i make it there at 9am and left at 1200 so a lot of driving for a little pleasure to spend time with my bro.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well said Las and Howard, most of the info. we all learn is from each other. its a communtiy i like to log into and bullshit about a topic you really cant discuss in normal life.
> 
> Yea im a medical patient, but ya i work for the goverment, so this is my secret hiding spot( my bat lair) i call it.
> 
> Oh on the good news just bought some Blue Haze and about to fire a bowl, fuck i have a hangover and to much driving this morning. was up at 4:30am to drive 4 hours to see my bro in rehab so i make it there at 9am and left at 1200 so a lot of driving for a little pleasure to spend time with my bro.


I hope your brother is good and I hope he has reached the point where he wants to change. Not saying your bro was into serious drugs but I am glad I never got into the real bad drugs!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 5, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I hope your brother is good and I hope he has reached the point where he wants to change. Not saying your bro was into serious drugs but I am glad I never got into the real bad drugs!


Ya he was in for pills and he wanted to stop and asked for help im glad he realized at 22 than at 40 with kids and a wife. He has 2 more weeks than he is back home, im excited for him to come home. He is like my best friend and It doesnt feel right with him gone. 

but i know its for the best and he will be better from it, and i know what u mean im glad that i never did either.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya he was in for pills and he wanted to stop and asked for help im glad he realized at 22 than at 40 with kids and a wife. He has 2 more weeks than he is back home, im excited for him to come home. He is like my best friend and It doesnt feel right with him gone.
> 
> but i know its for the best and he will be better from it, and i know what u mean im glad that i never did either.


Yeah bro pills are the fucking devil! Get his ass medical and he can stick to MMJ or maybe best if he does nothing. But I do hope that your brother can stay away from those fucking pills! I hate when people get down on MMJ but they think the synthetic heroin is ok just because a doctor perscibes it! It is funny to me that people think pills are better and not MMJ!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 5, 2011)

I know i always say if god grew it than fuck it ill smoke it, but if its man-made fuck that dont touch it.


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey whats up dident really have a chance to look through all the pages and pics but saw some. I like the journal. When you flowered with the 1000w HPS what did you yield per plant?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 6, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Hey whats up dident really have a chance to look through all the pages and pics but saw some. I like the journal. When you flowered with the 1000w HPS what did you yield per plant?


Well that all depends on your set-up bro, and if everything is perfect, lol.

Im sure its a range anywhere from 1-3 oz per plant in the gallon size i use for the pots. also a big factor is strain also


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 6, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Hey whats up dident really have a chance to look through all the pages and pics but saw some. I like the journal. When you flowered with the 1000w HPS what did you yield per plant?


Yeah HP is right, yeild has so many different factors just to name a few is Pot size, nutes used, Topped, fim'd, LST, how tall plant was when switched, Strain, PH, any stress or disease, water used, hydro vs soil. There are so many different things that can change your yeild.


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL either i am still ripped from last night or maybe you guys took one to many tokes haha just kiddingl i was asking hotphire what he yielded on each of his plants?


----------



## Psychild (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful grow man! +rep for the gardenbot link...wish I had money and time for that project. +sub


Edit: Are you still using lady bugs? how are they?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 6, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> LOL either i am still ripped from last night or maybe you guys took one to many tokes haha just kiddingl i was asking hotphire what he yielded on each of his plants?


Oh sorry bud i average a little over a ounce per plant, but with my new set-up im expecting big hopes the redneck over the last day or so has been looking good and expecting about 2oz on that one. maybe 3 if they fill out but i dont see that happening lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 6, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Beautiful grow man! +rep for the gardenbot link...wish I had money and time for that project. +sub
> 
> 
> Edit: Are you still using lady bugs? how are they?


Well i am looking to get more once i get a filter set-up but for right now i dont have any, i moved into a new grow area.

So my set-up is a lot different and im not going to be LST at all, i want to see how much i yeild with just leaving the plants to grow naturally and not top or anything.

Also using different pot size this go around.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 6, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well i am looking to get more once i get a filter set-up but for right now i dont have any, i moved into a new grow area.
> 
> So my set-up is a lot different and im not going to be LST at all, i want to see how much i yeild with just leaving the plants to grow naturally and not top or anything.
> 
> Also using different pot size this go around.


I would top or fim once bro on your plants.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 6, 2011)

Well i have done pretty much all i can do in this shed for now.

I have added shelves and a workbench on the left. - 
and on the right have my germ/clone area, on top and veg on bottom, with another table area.-

The clones- Blue cheese, Afrodite, blueberry skunk, white dawg(male).-

The bubbalicious, 3blue diesels that crakced but havent broke ground-

Veg:
Bubblegum-

Northern lights-

grape kush-

Flowering:
Blue Cheese(just starting to show pre-flowers-

Afrodite(just starting to show pre-flowers also)-

White dawgs( there in 1gal. and im sexing, pulled 1 male)-

Blueberryskunk-

the group-

installed a Green CFL so i can mess around in there when its dark time-


It should be looking a bit more impressive in a couple weeks, ill have more in the flower room. I am also buying a new veg. light i need a 4tube my 2tube(which 1 side doesnt work, so 1 tube) is shitting out once i get my tax money sometime this week its on!!! Also want to install another 1000watt next to that one so my whole room is filled instead of half but need money for that and also would need another inline fan and filter set-up, so that will some in a couple of months.

Tomorrow ill take more pics of the red neck, i want to leave this plant up as long as possible untill i see a nice glow of amber on there. i noticed is looking pretty decent today and getting some purple hues on the leaf tips. I cut a small bud to try out in a couple of days to see how it is, but the plan is about 2 more weeks.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 6, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I would top or fim once bro on your plants.


Ya i have been thinking about it, pretty much all of the veg. plants have 3 nodes or so, i might do it tomorrow on all of those.


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow i am really hoping to get 2 ounces per plant when i veg with a 1000w MH and then when i got into the flower tent with the HPS. I would love 2 ounces off each plant of yummy organic bud : )


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 6, 2011)

Ha ha saw some familiar strains in there!  Looking good brotha, can't fucking wait for the bubblegum to put out some bud.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 6, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Wow i am really hoping to get 2 ounces per plant when i veg with a 1000w MH and then when i got into the flower tent with the HPS. I would love 2 ounces off each plant of yummy organic bud : )


2 oz's per plant shouldn't be a problem at all! How long are you veging for? How tall can you grow them before you switch them to flower?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 6, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Ha ha saw some familiar strains in there!  Looking good brotha, can't fucking wait for the bubblegum to put out some bud.


I know as soon as i top them tomorrow im going to wait a week than sex them, than transplant and flower or veg. and get them huge lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 6, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I know as soon as i top them tomorrow im going to wait a week than sex them, than transplant and flower or veg. and get them huge lol


I am on my seat waiting for yours and WBW's to flower. You don't know how bad I want these to be the real bubblegum. After you or WBW confirms legit I am going to start my seed prodject. I need to go get some filters for my future seed making box. I also have to make room in my 30 plant max for this prodject so alot of planning has to go into this. I will be so pissed if my seed making prodject fails!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 6, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I am on my seat waiting for yours and WBW's to flower. You don't know how bad I want these to be the real bubblegum. After you or WBW confirms legit I am going to start my seed prodject. I need to go get some filters for my future seed making box. I also have to make room in my 30 plant max for this prodject so alot of planning has to go into this. I will be so pissed if my seed making prodject fails!


Dude it wont bro, i know how you doing things, it will be done right. and you will have a bunch of lovely strains and crosses.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2011)

nice one bro looking sweet  which breeder is the nothern lights bro? i'm getting a '88 cut of nothern lights in the very near future, it goes around in clone form in the UK known as The Blues or Livers. Ment to be really stinky and a quick flowerer so thinking about running the male nevilles haze across it making it half haze half northern lights


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 6, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Dude it wont bro, i know how you doing things, it will be done right. and you will have a bunch of lovely strains and crosses.


Thanks for the vote of confidence there bro but you never know. Anyway I am not seeding this bubblegum out for crossing or breeding yet. I am only looking for a good gum strain that is stable and I know that it will go like wild fire up here!


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya i have been thinking about it, pretty much all of the veg. plants have 3 nodes or so, i might do it tomorrow on all of those.


I would wait to top them, especially if you are topping at the 2nd node. The wonder woman I topped at the first node, after she reached 3 nodes, recovered much more slowly than the ones I topped later after they got to 5 - 6 nodes. 

I think my wonder woman and wembley will be my last CCOB plants I try for a while. I am going to try some aggressive pruning at the bottom of the cages and actively train them during the stretch to maintain an even canopy. My CCOBs in mid-flower (that got accidentally revegged) had no pruning done and they are a thick mass of brush in the center of the cage.

I have a couple more in veg that are topped at the 1st node for 2 colas so I can train them for CCOB, but I think I am just going to wait until they hit 10" above the soil and flower them as is. The next ones coming up in veg will get topped for 4 colas, like most of my first bagseed grow did.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

Lookin beautiful HotP..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lookin beautiful HotP..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Dr.Amber tryin to get things to look decent.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I would wait to top them, especially if you are topping at the 2nd node. The wonder woman I topped at the first node, after she reached 3 nodes, recovered much more slowly than the ones I topped later after they got to 5 - 6 nodes.
> 
> I think my wonder woman and wembley will be my last CCOB plants I try for a while. I am going to try some aggressive pruning at the bottom of the cages and actively train them during the stretch to maintain an even canopy. My CCOBs in mid-flower (that got accidentally revegged) had no pruning done and they are a thick mass of brush in the center of the cage.
> 
> I have a couple more in veg that are topped at the 1st node for 2 colas so I can train them for CCOB, but I think I am just going to wait until they hit 10" above the soil and flower them as is. The next ones coming up in veg will get topped for 4 colas, like most of my first bagseed grow did.


Thanks for the advice buddy, i appreciate it!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

Well here is the redneck--

Not looking horrible but still on the skinny side hopefully they fill in a little bit over the next week or two.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well here is the redneck--View attachment 1480300View attachment 1480295View attachment 1480296View attachment 1480297View attachment 1480298View attachment 1480299View attachment 1480301View attachment 1480303View attachment 1480304
> 
> Not looking horrible but still on the skinny side hopefully they fill in a little bit over the next week or two.


It looks like some of my kush that I took down! I fucking hate those kind of looking buds. I agree with you now on the buds, it doesn't look that good bro sorry.  Don't worry that bubblelicious will fill out with some masive colas bro packed with Frost. I can't wait for my Snow White to start packing on weight, I put her into flower yesterday so I am really looking fwd to that pig flowering out.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> It looks like some of my kush that I took down! I fucking hate those kind of looking buds. I agree with you now on the buds, it doesn't look that good bro sorry.  Don't worry that bubblelicious will fill out with some masive colas bro packed with Frost. I can't wait for my Snow White to start packing on weight, I put her into flower yesterday so I am really looking fwd to that pig flowering out.


see u know what i mean, they look good but the size is horrible i might just cut them in a week or so once i have more amber on there.


----------



## Sometimes (Mar 7, 2011)

sucks about the redneck, looks like a good resin producer... should make tasty hash


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

Sometimes said:


> sucks about the redneck, looks like a good resin producer... should make tasty hash


Ya it could of been a lot of things why they turned out like that but who knows it will still smoke and get me high i can guarentee that lol.


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice SETUP man, i myself am adventuring on little project its nothing to compare to yours, thats why i put the setup in large, but its what i can manage for now so.
Good luck with your ladies and babies


----------



## Sometimes (Mar 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya it could of been a lot of things why they turned out like that but who knows it will still smoke and get me high i can guarentee that lol.


amen to that


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

David Fonseca said:


> Nice SETUP man, i myself am adventuring on little project its nothing to compare to yours, thats why i put the setup in large, but its what i can manage for now so.
> Good luck with your ladies and babies


Nice brother ur more than welcome to follow along and watch the show!!


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for the welcome brother  
+rep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

You got it rockin HotP!!!... sugary trichs and those sweet orangy red pistils..yum yum.. now i think i know why they call it REDneck. you must be pretty excited!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You got it rockin HotP!!!... sugary trichs and those sweet orangy red pistils..yum yum.. now i think i know why they call it REDneck. you must be pretty excited!


ya even though they are not filling out they do look yummy lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2011)

you are lucky to get anything from that redneck, i would have thought that with the days getting longer it would reveg.

maybe that could have something to do with the poor production.

i'm presuming you are in the northern hemisphere right?, new set up looks cool, i'm gonna step my game up and try a 1k bulb grow soon.

edit:
loling at the whitedawg, that is the thickest stem i have ever seen on a plant that small, she is gonna be a thirsty mofo you know.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 8, 2011)

ghb said:


> you are lucky to get anything from that redneck, i would have thought that with the days getting longer it would reveg.
> 
> maybe that could have something to do with the poor production.
> 
> ...


ya dude they are suppose to have zero stretch when u flip and so far they ar showing it lol. the males have showed but those 3 havent showed shit so hopefully i can get them to show female soon and transplant. but dont know if im going to keep flowering or reveg dont know yet.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 8, 2011)

Ya also i guess the to many hours starts in the end of april i still have a month or so before its to long. i think its just a shit clone or my nutes fucked it up lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya also i guess the to many hours starts in the end of april i still have a month or so before its to long. i think its just a shit clone or my nutes fucked it up lol


It could also be that you are growing it outdoors in a green house. It may not be able to grow to its full potential due to light restrictions? Don't know I haven't grown outside since I was like 16! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 9, 2011)

Ya it could be a lot of things, light restrictions, temps, nutes, to many hours of light, i dont know i really dont car im going to toke the pig gone as soon as i can cut it lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya it could be a lot of things, light restrictions, temps, nutes, to many hours of light, i dont know i really dont car im going to toke the pig gone as soon as i can cut it lol


Yeah as long as she is close to done it doesn't make much sense letting her go. Also it is a waist of time on a plant that you aren't happy with! Just chop her ass down and smoke her up.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 9, 2011)

Ya i would be everyday she is getting fatter now maybe it was a lawl period hahaha.

new hairs comin out the tops and no more leafs are yellowing its really weird maybe too poor of light for the past week


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

may she have a beautiful death, rip.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope so lol, well when the time comes i still see very little amber and some clear on there, so need at least tell the weekend.


----------



## bigfourty (Mar 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I love it, the dude at the hydro store said this refelector and the raptor are the two refelctors that everyone comes in and buys.
> 
> For best cooling use mine - since its a smooth tube air flow is great. click here- melonhead
> 
> for a 4x4 area use the raptor b/c its huge and suppose to be best on market for 1000watt . click here - for raptor im buying 2 of the raptors reflectiors as soon as i expand and get 2 1000watt


Am only on post 24 of this thread, but was wondering if you like the "raptor" better than the "bigfoot" and why???


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 9, 2011)

bigfourty said:


> Am only on post 24 of this thread, but was wondering if you like the "raptor" better than the "bigfoot" and why???


Well at the moment im using the melon head and love it, seems my 1000watt only raises a few degrees with the smooth bore tube with out haveing any corners for the air to catch. The raptor is design the same way but are a very big refeltor and u need the room for them for sure. If u have the money go with the raptor the bigfoot i have no clue but i wouldnt get it.

this is all IMO..


----------



## bigfourty (Mar 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well at the moment im using the melon head and love it, seems my 1000watt only raises a few degrees with the smooth bore tube with out haveing any corners for the air to catch. The raptor is design the same way but are a very big refeltor and u need the room for them for sure. If u have the money go with the raptor the bigfoot i have no clue but i wouldnt get it.
> 
> this is all IMO..


I apreciate everyones opinion!!! Been lurking and reading alot of journals, and was debating between the raptor and the bigfoot once my first harvest comes in..... Going 1000w, light mover, and 8" cooling.... the thing that got me on the bigfoot was the 8' x 8' that they claim to cover..... The old man at the feed and seed, said he'd go with the bigfoot, same price, 8" versus 6", plus the chains that hold the glass, should u need to clean or change bulbs...... Dont mean to hijack, but any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 9, 2011)

Ya like I said no clue about the big foot, but the owner of the hydro store sells the shit out of the raptors if ur sealed up u don't need to clean the inside at all until it's tome to change the bulb, and even that's not all the time. It's not that difficult either to undo a 6 in clamp and replace and clean maybe 5 min. My setup I clean a little bit since I don't have a filter yet, but even than 5 min before lights come. On I clean it. No worries about asking questions in here I'm here to help with the little knowledge I have lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey HP I was cleaning out some used pots with roots in them and I was cleaning out my bubba pots and I will let you know now that the bubbas need at least a 7 gal pot to grow in! I have a bubba in a 5 gal right now and the one next to it in a 7 is considerably different in size! So my lil advice to you is go with a 7 on the bubba cus they are a very rooty "if thats a word" lol plant.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 9, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey HP I was cleaning out some used pots with roots in them and I was cleaning out my bubba pots and I will let you know now that the bubbas need at least a 7 gal pot to grow in! I have a bubba in a 5 gal right now and the one next to it in a 7 is considerably different in size! So my lil advice to you is go with a 7 on the bubba cus they are a very rooty "if thats a word" lol plant.


Awesome bro good to know for sure, thanks ya im excited for that bubba since you have been getting such good results from it.

I have plenty of big pots for those pigs i also plan to train that one and veg it longer like u suggested.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Awesome bro good to know for sure, thanks ya im excited for that bubba since you have been getting such good results from it.
> 
> I have plenty of big pots for those pigs i also plan to train that one and veg it longer like u suggested.


What type of training are you thinking of doing bro? One good thing about the Nirvana beans is that every hermie I have gotten from fem beans was late in flower and it has always been the one that grows bananas out of the buds. Those are the best cus you can just check them once a day and pull the bananas! And I still think that the hermie plants put out way more bud than the regular females.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> What type of training are you thinking of doing bro? One good thing about the Nirvana beans is that every hermie I have gotten from fem beans was late in flower and it has always been the one that grows bananas out of the buds. Those are the best cus you can just check them once a day and pull the bananas! And I still think that the hermie plants put out way more bud than the regular females.


Ya well i plan on topping but besides doing it once i might also die that pig down, im really trying to grow with little training as possible. just so i dont feel obligated to check the grow every night, even though dont get me wrong i love spending time with my growing plants, but at the moment i have so much going on and cant spend the time on my hobby that i would like.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya well i plan on topping but besides doing it once i might also die that pig down, im really trying to grow with little training as possible. just so i dont feel obligated to check the grow every night, even though dont get me wrong i love spending time with my growing plants, but at the moment i have so much going on and cant spend the time on my hobby that i would like.


I wouldn't worry abotu tieing her down bro she doesn't stretch that much at all. I would clone her though and see if you got a good bean, that strain has some great outputters and some average ones so take a couple of clones and if she is a big outputer then keep her line around. I hope you get a big girl bro, and they don't mind being topped at all they will just grow some big ass spears!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I wouldn't worry abotu tieing her down bro she doesn't stretch that much at all. I would clone her though and see if you got a good bean, that strain has some great outputters and some average ones so take a couple of clones and if she is a big outputer then keep her line around. I hope you get a big girl bro, and they don't mind being topped at all they will just grow some big ass spears!


Nice i hope is a good bean also, so far looks like its growing nicely.

i did some more improvements for the shed, installed my water supply out there now so, i pretty much have everything dealing with my hobby inside the shed.

I have good locks and latches on the inside room doors but the main door i need to get a better latch, so easy to get into.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

HI HotP.. I cant remember... does your shed have any windows?.. and if so. Do you have bars on them for security purposes?.. Just curious because I am concidering getting some for my window. I have 2 deadbolts and 2 locks, but I worry about my window. 
And i aint paying ADT anymore fuckin money for a security system on my garage, ya know what I mean dude?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Ya i got cha......i have 1 window in the shed but it has a 3/4 in sheet of plywood on the inside with about 100 screws holdin it in lol.

Ya i would do something on ur window and if you dont have an alarm system fuck ADT----i bought my own system and installed it my self, it was complete wireless and connected a device to call or text my sell phone if any zones are breached. you could also have a monitoring system like adt for like 5 bucks a month.... so i would go that option but if you want to save cash i would install bars on the windows for sure.

My whole system cost me for my alarm about 800 bucks, for everything.

it has everything.....i even threw a sensor to my shed door since its wireless and my shed is about 80ft away from the house and range has about 250ft lol.

there is so many options to buy also, lights sirens lol anything


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

hhahahaha....light sirens.. I actually have a siren thingy in the front of my house if my sump pump goes out... Which it did a couple years ago.. sooooo embarrassing .. ill never forget it. I was blasting some Nirvana and didnt hear it and a neighbor started pounding on the door...DO you KNo yur Siren Is going off!??? lol
YOu have a very tight security system dude, im jealous.
Do you have any suggestions where I could get the bars for my window?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hhahahaha....light sirens.. I actually have a siren thingy in the front of my house if my sump pump goes out... Which it did a couple years ago.. sooooo embarrassing .. ill never forget it. I was blasting some Nirvana and didnt hear it and a neighbor started pounding on the door...DO you KNo yur Siren Is going off!??? lol
> YOu have a very tight security system dude, im jealous.
> Do you have any suggestions where I could get the bars for my window?


To be totally honest i typed it in google and seems a lot of sites offer it, i dont know about bars on windows i have never really bought any before. But im sure you can find a steal somewhere and have your hubba bubba install it for you


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 10, 2011)

I got ADT for my house! I feel better about having it when I leave and go to sleep. Shooting someone over a plant would be kinda rediculous but I will do it if someone breaks into my house. I have kids in here and I don't need some fucking junkie or unemployed asshole in my house to take what is mine or possibly hurt one of my kids. 

My Grandpa had two stickers on his house window right by the front door. One said " Nothing in this house is worth your life" and another that said " This house is protected by a 357 Magnum" LOL 

I need one that says "this house is protected by a 357, Colt AR-15, and an SKS!" And a crazy white guy that wants to kill someone before he dies!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I got ADT for my house! I feel better about having it when I leave and go to sleep. Shooting someone over a plant would be kinda rediculous but I will do it if someone breaks into my house. I have kids in here and I don't need some fucking junkie or unemployed asshole in my house to take what is mine or possibly hurt one of my kids.
> 
> My Grandpa had two stickers on his house window right by the front door. One said " Nothing in this house is worth your life" and another that said " This house is protected by a 357 Magnum" LOL
> 
> I need one that says "this house is protected by a 357, Colt AR-15, and an SKS!" And a crazy white guy that wants to kill someone before he dies!


Thats awesome dude, ya i just have a pitbull there intimidating as fuck with signs up and down my fence saying this dog will rip ur face off. no j/k just standard beware of dog signs, but that would be nice to have also.

Plus lol i have a packed and locked 44 mag. lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Thats awesome dude, ya i just have a pitbull there intimidating as fuck with signs up and down my fence saying this dog will rip ur face off. no j/k just standard beware of dog signs, but that would be nice to have also.
> 
> Plus lol i have a packed and locked 44 mag. lol


I love ya HP but I have to tell ya that I hate pitbulls! Probably for all the wrong reasons but I don't like them. But they sure as hell are a good as watch dog! If I saw one I wouldn't proceed anywehre that dog is! And guns are the shit! LOL I love when people have guns to protect their homes! If more people killed people that robbed their house then I garantee there would be less people looking to rob houses!


----------



## Psychild (Mar 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> If more people killed people that robbed their house then I garantee there would be less people looking to rob houses!


 QFT!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I love ya HP but I have to tell ya that I hate pitbulls! Probably for all the wrong reasons but I don't like them. But they sure as hell are a good as watch dog! If I saw one I wouldn't proceed anywehre that dog is! And guns are the shit! LOL I love when people have guns to protect their homes! If more people killed people that robbed their house then I garantee there would be less people looking to rob houses!


Exactly, ya my pitbull howard you would love im not even joking i have changed ever person mind once they meet my dog in real life, its really to funny


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> QFT!


what does that mean?


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 11, 2011)

quoted for truth


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> quoted for truth


thanks for that one lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Exactly, ya my pitbull howard you would love im not even joking i have changed ever person mind once they meet my dog in real life, its really to funny


Yeah bro I am sure you pit is a great dog, my main reason is that I know alot of the "shitty" pits are imbread for fighting and they have chemical imbalances in the brain. I have some stories about pits, but now I am sure that most of them are good dogs. Most people get them for the simple fact that they want to look bad ass with their scary "fighting dog".


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah bro I am sure you pit is a great dog, my main reason is that I know alot of the "shitty" pits are imbread for fighting and they have chemical imbalances in the brain. I have some stories about pits, but now I am sure that most of them are good dogs. Most people get them for the simple fact that they want to look bad ass with their scary "fighting dog".


Exactly but thats life people always want to look badass, lol. if its the best dog or badass plants lol.

my dog isnt inbreed, in every dog there is some sort of back crossing, but i know what u mean by inbreeding for fighting its bullshit how some people can treat animals that way.


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 11, 2011)

*No people or animal should die for doing bad things even if they are the worst people in the fucking world and killed robed someone what they should get is imprisonment for life! *Most of the times people do bads things because the think is right, sometimes because that was the way they were taught by their parents learned with their friends etc... and sometimes people like Howard Stern said people like animals can have chemical imbalances in the brain!
If someone breaks into your house shot him in the leg not the head! 


> Exactly but thats life people always want to look badass, lol. if its the best dog or badass plants lol.


 Thats why wour world is going from bad to worst everyone!
Instead of wasting so much energy in fighting and robing and all that shit why not save wour dieing world .
Sorry for rambling


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Its cool dude this thread is pretty much open to rambling lol, i know what u mean there is always different ways to look at things.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

David Fonseca said:


> *No people or animal should die for doing bad things even if they are the worst people in the fucking world and killed robed someone what they should get is imprisonment for life! *Most of the times people do bads things because the think is right, sometimes because that was the way they were taught by their parents learned with their friends etc... and sometimes people like Howard Stern said people like animals can have chemical imbalances in the brain!
> If someone breaks into your house shot him in the leg not the head!
> Thats why wour world is going from bad to worst everyone!
> Instead of wasting so much energy in fighting and robing and all that shit why not save wour dieing world .
> Sorry for rambling


Sorry bro I don't agree with you at all. I am not going to shoot someone in the head if they are in my house unless I am using a shotgun, I am going for a center mass shot. I don't want him/her leaving alive because the stupid thing would be me getting sued for some BS reason for shooting some asshole in my house! He has no buisness being there and in my eyes he deserves to die. I wouldn't shoot in the leg due to probably missing, what if he has a gun? How much time should I give him to shoot me or my kids while I am trying to "wound him"? I am about peace and all that but there are people in this world that shouldn't be here! And I sure as hell don't like the idea of locking this person up in prison and supporting him because he wanted to break into my house. It is just better to shoot to kill, a person that breaks into a house while you are there with your kids isn't going to ammount to much in life and I would hate to wound him and he gets out and kills someone. The world is over populated as it is so if we kill some shitty people the whole world wins!


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 11, 2011)

Man i'm not gonna answer you because i'm too stoned at the moment and i dont feel like rambling right now.
But i am going to agree with HotPhyre!


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 11, 2011)

You only shoot to stop a threat that means to kill or assault you. If that threat dies as a result, that's his fault.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> You only shoot to stop a threat that means to kill or assault you. If that threat dies as a result, that's his fault.


Yeah I am not going to wait around trying to wound the guy! I will also not give him the chance to hurt my kids! Nobodys life is more important than my kids! Especialy some dirtbag criminal, shoot to kill! Funny thing is I am going shooting tomorrow!  Going out to scope in my AR-15 again and my SKS now that I got the scope on there and tight. If you don't want to get shot stay the fuck out of peoples houses that you are not welcome in!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, what an interesting discussion.... I am right with you on this one Howard. 
The world is overpoputated.
Too many scumbags are on this planet that need not to be. 
I love my Glock 19 and my concealed weapons licence.
Dead men tell no tales. 
I dont have a dog, but if i did I would really like a pitbull.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, what an interesting discussion.... I am right with you on this one Howard.
> The world is overpoputated.
> Too many scumbags are on this planet that need not to be.
> I love my Glock 19 and my concealed weapons licence.
> ...


I have a Basset Hound! LOL She probably wouldn't wake up if a train crashed into the house! Great dog though just not for protection. I have a Taurus 357 mini mag that I love! I had a Walther P99 that was bad ass too but I sold that to my brother cus he needed a gun and I didn't want him getting ripped off. I am now looking for a Shotgun and my next handgun will be a Walther 40 cal. Glocks are nice but I think they got a bad reputation from all the "gangsters" that ran out and bought them. It kinda made them look cheap in my eyes that all the street thugs were packing them around.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

Glocks are super easy to fire, super easy to clean and rugged guns... I didnt know that they ever had a bad reputation. Ive only heard good things about them. 
I feel so comfortable firing it and I always do well at the range! A lot of police officers carry them as well. 
When you go to the range tomorrow why dont you try one out, I think you will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Glocks are super easy to fire, super easy to clean and rugged guns... I didnt know that they ever had a bad reputation. Ive only heard good things about them.
> I feel so comfortable firing it and I always do well at the range! A lot of police officers carry them as well.
> When you go to the range tomorrow why dont you try one out, I think you will be pleasantly surprised!


If you ever get a chance try out a Wather P99. They are around $1000 bucks but worth every penny! The range I go to is an outside one with a rifle range, shotgun range, bow and pistol range. They don't have guns to try out though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

ok, ill keep it in mind. so do you mean your range has a bow and arrow practice area?


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ok, ill keep it in mind. so do you mean your range has a bow and arrow practice area?


Yeah they have fake deer to shot at and bails of hay stacked up for targets. I am afraid to get all blazed up cus I might light up one of the deer with my AR! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Sorry bro I don't agree with you at all. I am not going to shoot someone in the head if they are in my house unless I am using a shotgun, I am going for a center mass shot. I don't want him/her leaving alive because the stupid thing would be me getting sued for some BS reason for shooting some asshole in my house! He has no buisness being there and in my eyes he deserves to die. I wouldn't shoot in the leg due to probably missing, what if he has a gun? How much time should I give him to shoot me or my kids while I am trying to "wound him"? I am about peace and all that but there are people in this world that shouldn't be here! And I sure as hell don't like the idea of locking this person up in prison and supporting him because he wanted to break into my house. It is just better to shoot to kill, a person that breaks into a house while you are there with your kids isn't going to ammount to much in life and I would hate to wound him and he gets out and kills someone. The world is over populated as it is so if we kill some shitty people the whole world wins!


I totally agree with you howard, i think i might of got confused about what were talking about......hahaha 




David Fonseca said:


> Man i'm not gonna answer you because i'm too stoned at the moment and i dont feel like rambling right now.
> But i am going to agree with HotPhyre!


thanks...what i was meaning was that everyone is entitled to there own ways of thinking, I myself would shoot in the general area to get them out if i kill them i wouldnt think twice about it being wrong or not.

Im sorry but if anyone is going to rob someone no matter what they better have a thought in there head that there going to get shot. 



Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I am not going to wait around trying to wound the guy! I will also not give him the chance to hurt my kids! Nobodys life is more important than my kids! Especialy some dirtbag criminal, shoot to kill! Funny thing is I am going shooting tomorrow!  Going out to scope in my AR-15 again and my SKS now that I got the scope on there and tight. If you don't want to get shot stay the fuck out of peoples houses that you are not welcome in!


applaud!!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, what an interesting discussion.... I am right with you on this one Howard.
> The world is overpoputated.
> Too many scumbags are on this planet that need not to be.
> I love my Glock 19 and my concealed weapons licence.
> ...


Well if you are interested in getting a pitbull show champion send me a PM and ill get ya a deal on a puppy coming this June!!!



Howard Stern said:


> I have a Basset Hound! LOL She probably wouldn't wake up if a train crashed into the house! Great dog though just not for protection. I have a Taurus 357 mini mag that I love! I had a Walther P99 that was bad ass too but I sold that to my brother cus he needed a gun and I didn't want him getting ripped off. I am now looking for a Shotgun and my next handgun will be a Walther 40 cal. Glocks are nice but I think they got a bad reputation from all the "gangsters" that ran out and bought them. It kinda made them look cheap in my eyes that all the street thugs were packing them around.



I like glock, ther nice and light, but the downside and why i would never buy one is there mostly made out of plastic and that just annoys me. I want to get a shotgun and make it a tactical one with pistol grips but thats last on my list of things to get right now...haha..I love absset hounds they are awesome, mellow all around great dogs. Im just afraid if i got one and my other dog plays to ruff and hurt the dogs ears lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

This is my next shotgun bro. Sometimes they go on sale at Big 5 for around $350-$400. I keep asking my wife to get me one but she just tells me I am stupid!  I will pick one up here sooner or later. I want to get a flashlight mount on the front that has a button on the pistol grip so I can light up the target in my house before I pull the trigger. It would be a cheap awesome home protection! Check it out HP.

http://dynamicarmament.com/items/mossberg-tactical-shotguns/msbrg-500-tact-12-18-5-6rd-mblk-cyl-ms50420-detail.htm


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the smokin hot offer on the pitbull HotP. But once my little birdie dies, no more pets for us. 
We like to keep it simple, no kids, not pets, no extra responsibilities. 
more weapons, yeah, that would be nice.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> This is my next shotgun bro. Sometimes they go on sale at Big 5 for around $350-$400. I keep asking my wife to get me one but she just tells me I am stupid!  I will pick one up here sooner or later. I want to get a flashlight mount on the front that has a button on the pistol grip so I can light up the target in my house before I pull the trigger. It would be a cheap awesome home protection! Check it out HP.
> 
> http://dynamicarmament.com/items/mossberg-tactical-shotguns/msbrg-500-tact-12-18-5-6rd-mblk-cyl-ms50420-detail.htm


thats sick i want the foldable stock that collapse on top of the gun, with the pistol pump also and the light mount, in cabelas they have all the attachments, lol i was looking at the ones from big 5 also.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the smokin hot offer on the pitbull HotP. But once my little birdie dies, no more pets for us.
> We like to keep it simple, no kids, not pets, no extra responsibilities.
> more weapons, yeah, that would be nice.


I agree with you but there to much like my kids so i need them .....haha
i need a consistant hobby that isnt illegal with the feds hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

have an awesome weekend you guys....


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> have an awesome weekend you guys....


Thanks you too!!!


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> thats sick i want the foldable stock that collapse on top of the gun, with the pistol pump also and the light mount, in cabelas they have all the attachments, lol i was looking at the ones from big 5 also.


18" barrel and folding stock or pistol grip (total overall length 26 - 30") = a pistol in michigan = I can open-carry it, carry it concealed (or try) on me, or in my car (with a concealed pistol license).


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Well today.......took some cutting of the redneck..hahaha.

there was about 6 good branches surrounding the plant that were taller so i decided to cut a few so i can have some bud and testing out the clear to amber ratio.

right now there is very few clear mostly all cloudy and very few amber. so im letting the other 3/4 of the plant grow for about another week or so.

I also took some clones from the white dawgs-females and transplanted them in 3gal. pots, im going to do a big update tomorrow on everything just didnt feel like it tonight haha.

and the camera was dead.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

haha i'm back to my old camera that takes about 10 pics with brand new + fully recharged batts lol. it was fairly good when i got it but its about 6 years old bless it lmao


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha i'm back to my old camera that takes about 10 pics with brand new + fully recharged batts lol. it was fairly good when i got it but its about 6 years old bless it lmao


ya mine is pretty decent i just forget to unplug it from the computer and it drains the battery, i do it every time lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah its crap why not charge from usb? lol just munching a cookie right this second, tastes ok to be fair lol, got a suttle "green" aroma but managble


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah its crap why not charge from usb? lol just munching a cookie right this second, tastes ok to be fair lol, got a suttle "green" aroma but managble


Nice it usually has a little green taste double up on cheesecloth or more times lol.


----------



## NONHater (Mar 11, 2011)

Hows things going over here HP?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Hows things going over here HP?


Everything is moving along buddy, just waiting for some good pics to throw up here for you guys.

How have u been


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey there friends, i just wanted to say something about hour chat yesterday, you are probably right, in part,.since you live in the states and crime there is one of the worst in the world, you should defend your self's and your kids if you live in a "hood" thats too dangerous or anywhere for that mater, but i still stand that you should not kill, if you have so much money to buy guns why not buy a tazer that way you can still get some satisfaction for hurting him(her) Howard stern, and let me tel you because of mentalities like yours is our world going to shit! If people did not condemn so much the world didn't stereotype'd so dam much wour world would not be like this! I bet all of you have done some bad shit and maybe you regret or not i now i did and hive learned from my mistakes.
now let me ask you a question what do you think a guy u gets out o jail and cant get a job because is a criminal, what do you think ill do???
I am gone stop here and just say different places different mentality's and different reactions 
Peace For all and have a nice weekend 
Cheers


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 12, 2011)

which seed bank is your blue cheese from? Also how is it doing? Smell, taste, smoke etc...?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 12, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> which seed bank is your blue cheese from? Also how is it doing? Smell, taste, smoke etc...?


My blue cheese is from Big Buddah, as of right not i havent smoked this specific plant, i can wait it looks amazing already and only started to pre-flower.

There is so many nodes and the stems look identical as the one in the picture on attitude, i really hope i get that blue tint pheno, but i heard it really picky and hard to clone, which im seeing also i took 4 clones and none have rooted yet. 

I have had blue cheese before i always wondered if big buddah is the legit stuff, i know barneys farm has one also, but they were out of stocked when i ordered so i cant really compare.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 12, 2011)

David Fonseca said:


> Hey there friends, i just wanted to say something about hour chat yesterday, you are probably right, in part,.since you live in the states and crime there is one of the worst in the world, you should defend your self's and your kids if you live in a "hood" thats too dangerous or anywhere for that mater, but i still stand that you should not kill, if you have so much money to buy guns why not buy a tazer that way you can still get some satisfaction for hurting him(her) Howard stern, and let me tel you because of mentalities like yours is our world going to shit! If people did not condemn so much the world didn't stereotype'd so dam much wour world would not be like this! I bet all of you have done some bad shit and maybe you regret or not i now i did and hive learned from my mistakes.
> now let me ask you a question what do you think a guy u gets out o jail and cant get a job because is a criminal, what do you think ill do???
> I am gone stop here and just say different places different mentality's and different reactions
> Peace For all and have a nice weekend
> Cheers


Well i love the way you think but sadly here in the states, its totally easier said than done.

Crime and the balls people have to get what they want is amazing. People stealing hubcaps at 8am in the morning out of people driveways, haha come one dude thats just crazy.


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks man!
ya i now sadly people only see the world as 1 and 0 they have to, and that to some of us takes out our human side if you now what i mean!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 12, 2011)

Well today was very nice, went to a ABKC show today was pretty cool. Howard i saw a bunch of those chemical imbalance dogs you were talking about lol.

Well here is the grow-

FLower room-

Blue CHeese-

Afrodite-

White dawg-

Blueberry skunk-

the clones&seeds-

veg area( need a new light asap)-

and 3 grape kush picture for some reason didnt save.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 12, 2011)

Also attached is some jack herrer and blue odyessey posters for nug born for the nugs lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 13, 2011)

Looking good HP! It's been a busy fucking weekend!  Can't wait for everyone to go back to school/work so I can get some shit done around here!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 13, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Looking good HP! It's been a busy fucking weekend!  Can't wait for everyone to go back to school/work so I can get some shit done around here!


haha ya i know what you mean.


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey there hp
Thanks for the like man!
Do you by any chance now any site that sells That foam?


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Mar 13, 2011)

Daymn hot youve got some good genetics up in there, Those ladies are lookin nice and bushy. Thanks for stopin by my thread man, i was wondering if anyone was still watchin it


----------



## NONHater (Mar 13, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Everything is moving along buddy, just waiting for some good pics to throw up here for you guys.
> 
> How have u been


Things are good, all moved into the new place now. Love the update bro! Nice training!


----------



## OrezO (Mar 13, 2011)

I like how all your ladies are bushy as hell bro, nice training.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 13, 2011)

David Fonseca said:


> Hey there hp
> Thanks for the like man!
> Do you by any chance now any site that sells That foam?


What foam are you talking about, the one under the germ lights, if thats was your talking about.

Its just a foam icebox, for cooling down beer or whatever, bought at a gas station/bait shop



AudiA6Driver said:


> Daymn hot youve got some good genetics up in there, Those ladies are lookin nice and bushy. Thanks for stopin by my thread man, i was wondering if anyone was still watchin it


Thanks bro i think the blue cheese is gonna be my bread winner and that afrodite is going to be a great yeilder for sure.
Finally got all of the clones to root and transplanted.



NONHater said:


> Things are good, all moved into the new place now. Love the update bro! Nice training!


sweet im going to have to go look at ur thread right now.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 13, 2011)

OrezO said:


> I like how all your ladies are bushy as hell bro, nice training.


haha, i havent trained at all just grew them or trimming havent done any of that either.


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 14, 2011)

No man the foam embedded with activated carbon i was talking about in my thread!
I guess not! but thanks anyways


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

David Fonseca said:


> No man the foam embedded with activated carbon i was talking about in my thread!
> I guess not! but thanks anyways


oh huh ill check it out sorry bud


----------



## OrezO (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> haha, i havent trained at all just grew them or trimming havent done any of that either.


I thought you trained them early and untied everything for flower, my mistake. You've got some badass plants, can't wait to see them mature.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

HI HOtP, hope your well
I came across another sweeeeetttt hot pink pistil strain while flippin through some stroner mags....LOOKS mighty delicious.. !!!!!!!!!hahahahah...and something bizarre happened this weeked and i started drawing a sick and twisted drawing inspird by you and Howard!!!!!!!!!!I cant wait to show you guys.. hopefully by the end of the week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

OrezO said:


> I thought you trained them early and untied everything for flower, my mistake. You've got some badass plants, can't wait to see them mature.


Thanks dude ya no training on these, just grew from seed, im happy the two big ones both different strains but staying the same height, and look the same, i hope there clones grow like they did.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI HOtP, hope your well
> I came across another sweeeeetttt hot pink pistil strain while flippin through some stroner mags....LOOKS mighty delicious.. !!!!!!!!!hahahahah...and something bizarre happened this weeked and i started drawing a sick and twisted drawing inspird by you and Howard!!!!!!!!!!I cant wait to show you guys.. hopefully by the end of the week!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 1493165 View attachment 1493166


Awesome im excited to see it for sure, and im sure howard is also, lol.

Woo cool strain my lady would love that, . im going to have to find it and grow it for her.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI HOtP, hope your well
> I came across another sweeeeetttt hot pink pistil strain while flippin through some stroner mags....LOOKS mighty delicious.. !!!!!!!!!hahahahah...and something bizarre happened this weeked and i started drawing a sick and twisted drawing inspird by you and Howard!!!!!!!!!!I cant wait to show you guys.. hopefully by the end of the week!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 1493165 View attachment 1493166


Oh god I can't imagine what Howard or I inspired you to draw!!!! LOL I do look forward to seeing it though. It is always funny what people think Howard Stern is like and they don't listen to him. I am a diehard HS fan and if you listen to him for more than 10 min you learn that he is probably the most honest, loyal, all around good person! 

Oh and that strain in your mag looks sick! I can't wait for my Purple Shana to start to put out some color.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Awesome im excited to see it for sure, and im sure howard is also, lol.
> 
> Woo cool strain my lady would love that, . im going to have to find it and grow it for her.


If you find it we may have to find a way to share. My mail has been taking a long time to get to me! My brother mails me checks, they use to take 2-3 days to get to me max! Now they take two weeks or longer to get to me. I don't want to sound crazy but I think the cops may be watching me!  Not sure yet but better safe than sorry, I am always legal so not too worried about it but you know how they can turn shit around on you if they don't find what they want.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> If you find it we may have to find a way to share. My mail has been taking a long time to get to me! My brother mails me checks, they use to take 2-3 days to get to me max! Now they take two weeks or longer to get to me. I don't want to sound crazy but I think the cops may be watching me!  Not sure yet but better safe than sorry, I am always legal so not too worried about it but you know how they can turn shit around on you if they don't find what they want.


Ya but dude i wouldnt worry about it, the mail is fucked and people are lazy, if the cops come to your house they have no way of geting in unless with a warrant or you come out with a bong in-hand lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya but dude i wouldnt worry about it, the mail is fucked and people are lazy, if the cops come to your house they have no way of geting in unless with a warrant or you come out with a bong in-hand lol


Yeah I am not really worried about the cops comming into my house I am legal and I stay within my limits, but you never know how they could "interpret" the MMJ law in their favor. No worries if they want to keep an eye on me they can knock themselves out!  Maybe they can help me trim up some plants while they are here!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Oh god I can't imagine what Howard or I inspired you to draw!!!! LOL I do look forward to seeing it though. It is always funny what people think Howard Stern is like and they don't listen to him. I am a diehard HS fan and if you listen to him for more than 10 min you learn that he is probably the most honest, loyal, all around good person!
> 
> Oh and that strain in your mag looks sick! I can't wait for my Purple Shana to start to put out some color.


Well, this drawing was sitting in the hot burner of my brain for sometime. ACtually I had an image that I loved and jjust needed something to awaken it.. and then the discussion about guns went down and it just kinda snowballed from there... hahahahahhaha. 
I listened to howard years ago when he was just getting popular.. loved him.. then he went off the local radio station so i just lost touch.. but i appreciate his radical outrageous outlook on life. He always makes me laugh. 
So you have a Purple Shana???.. i really need to get over to your journal... hopefully very soon.. thanks howard


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I am not really worried about the cops comming into my house I am legal and I stay within my limits, but you never know how they could "interpret" the MMJ law in their favor. No worries if they want to keep an eye on me they can knock themselves out!  Maybe they can help me trim up some plants while they are here!


haha thats for sure, pass them a joint and see what they say lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Well, this drawing was sitting in the hot burner of my brain for sometime. ACtually I had an image that I loved and jjust needed something to awaken it.. and then the discussion about guns went down and it just kinda snowballed from there... hahahahahhaha.
> I listened to howard years ago when he was just getting popular.. loved him.. then he went off the local radio station so i just lost touch.. but i appreciate his radical outrageous outlook on life. He always makes me laugh.
> So you have a Purple Shana???.. i really need to get over to your journal... hopefully very soon.. thanks howard


Oh yes thee elusive purple shana its my favorite!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Well, this drawing was sitting in the hot burner of my brain for sometime. ACtually I had an image that I loved and jjust needed something to awaken it.. and then the discussion about guns went down and it just kinda snowballed from there... hahahahahhaha.
> I listened to howard years ago when he was just getting popular.. loved him.. then he went off the local radio station so i just lost touch.. but i appreciate his radical outrageous outlook on life. He always makes me laugh.
> So you have a Purple Shana???.. i really need to get over to your journal... hopefully very soon.. thanks howard


Looking forward to seeing this gun inspired picture!  Oh and Howard is on Satelite Radio now and if you know how to download Torrents I can show you where to get him. He is only $13 a month so not too outragous, and you can sit around the computer and listen to him. If you listened to him on radio you would flip out now that he is on Satelite. Off the hook funny! Oh and I got some pics of my Purple Shana up soon in my thread. HP is in love with her and so am I now that they are flowering. This plant is the frostiest plant I have ever grown! I am so happy I have a clone of her. Pic update soon.


----------



## OrezO (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> haha thats for sure, pass them a joint and see what they say lol


Speaking of cops:
I had 3 mexicans try & break into my house & like 6 others around me this morning, long story short; I had to talk to three cops about 20 feet away from my op. They scoped out my house, asking questions looking for forced entry......I almost shit myself. They wouldn't leave me alone, so I finally gave them my eyewitness statement & helped get one guy put behind bars. We took pictures of all of em and even got a picture of one guy throwing a key piece of evidence. Fucker got 2 felonies!!!!!!! Sweet justice.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

OrezO said:


> Speaking of cops:
> I had 3 mexicans try & break into my house & like 6 others around me this morning, long story short; I had to talk to three cops about 20 feet away from my op. They scoped out my house, asking questions looking for forced entry......I almost shit myself. They wouldn't leave me alone, so I finally gave them my eyewitness statement & helped get one guy put behind bars. We took pictures of all of em and even got a picture of one guy throwing a key piece of evidence. Fucker got 2 felonies!!!!!!! Sweet justice.


Good fuck poeple trying to take shit that doesn't belong to them! I hope to god that I never run into a situation like that because I am likely to kill someone! Good for you bro help the cops out, I know most people on here would disagree with me but cops are there to help. They have been in all my situations that I have run into them, even if helping others ment aresting me!  I don't know if cops would be so cool now if they saw my plants!


----------



## OrezO (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Good fuck poeple trying to take shit that doesn't belong to them! I hope to god that I never run into a situation like that because I am likely to kill someone! Good for you bro help the cops out, I know most people on here would disagree with me but cops are there to help. They have been in all my situations that I have run into them, even if helping others ment aresting me!  I don't know if cops would be so cool now if they saw my plants!


I agree with you totally, I went to grab my gun, but I thought about that & if anything happened they would definently come inside my house so I grabbed my girls cam instead. We went around in her car taking pictures of the fags until they got spooked. The cop thanked me and said he has a complete case now, I kinda felt proud  . Cops are a blessing when you need em. I do prefer when they stay the hell away from my house. lol


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 14, 2011)

OrezO said:


> I agree with you totally, I went to grab my gun,.....


Why wasn't it on you already? Mine is never out of arms reach, and it is typically in plain sight on my hip when I leave the house.


----------



## OrezO (Mar 14, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Why wasn't it on you already? Mine is never out of arms reach, and it is typically in plain sight on my hip when I leave the house.


My 45 was about 5 feet away but my dog started barking at them from inside and they moved on to the next house. They were amatures just trying to find open windows. Guns a last resort to me because of the op, but if your caught in my house with any sort of weapon and your facing me.....I'm pulling that trigger till it goes click.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Why wasn't it on you already? Mine is never out of arms reach, and it is typically in plain sight on my hip when I leave the house.


Don't know about the gun laws in your state but most places you have to have a permit to carry. I have just been to lazy to get mine, but I really don't have a reason to yet. If I get hit up outside of my house I will just comply and call the cops. In my house is a different story.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

I love it all!!! im glad you got justice i on the other hand lol cops didnt catch the people that did a hit a run into my bug.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

OrezO said:


> My 45 was about 5 feet away but my dog started barking at them from inside and they moved on to the next house. They were amatures just trying to find open windows. Guns a last resort to me because of the op, but if your caught in my house with any sort of weapon and your facing me.....I'm pulling that trigger till it goes click.


Yeah I think you handled it best on that one. Better to let them move on rather than shoot them and land your ass in jail. Unless they come in then drop them like the sack of shit they are!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I love it all!!! im glad you got justice i on the other hand lol cops didnt catch the people that did a hit a run into my bug.


Sounds like Mexicans are the problem! LOL Looks like another slap for my wife!  Not really she is in a bad mood right now so I better not fuck with her!


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Don't know about the gun laws in your state but most places you have to have a permit to carry. I have just been to lazy to get mine, but I really don't have a reason to yet. If I get hit up outside of my house I will just comply and call the cops. In my house is a different story.


You need one here to carry concealed, but not if you choose to carry it openly. I have a permit to carry concealed, but choose not to.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> You need one here to carry concealed, but not if you choose to carry it openly. I have a permit to carry concealed, but choose not to.


Yeah I don't know what my state laws are, I know of course that if your weapon is in plain site it isn't concealed but that will draw attention. I am able to get my concealed weapon permit but lazieness seems to be the problem!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Sounds like Mexicans are the problem! LOL Looks like another slap for my wife!  Not really she is in a bad mood right now so I better not fuck with her!


sounds like a smart idea lol.


so on the good note with my water in my shed now, i decided to add a gauge in it so i dont have to try and haul it out with good enough water still in.

and so i dont ahve to fuck with it to see the water level.


Also here is a link to my DIY Mini Hydro Unit, I still need to spray paint it black but wanted to show you guys it all hooked up, of course i need to do some more mods like shorten up the tubing to the air pump so i get more bubbles below and more water on top but you get the concept --click here--


----------



## OrezO (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice bro! I'm really interested to see how your hydro unit performs. Your shed is even more bad ass now, are you going to be doing any other upgrades/experiments in the future?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

OrezO said:


> Nice bro! I'm really interested to see how your hydro unit performs. Your shed is even more bad ass now, are you going to be doing any other upgrades/experiments in the future?


Ya i have some many upgrades i want to do but its all going to cost moneys for sure, hahaha.

I want to add a 8inline and another 1000watt.
a Cont. PH meter for my water.
a 8in carbon filter

I need to buy another 6in booster fan, two 5in clip fans for the veg. there stems are weak i have no fans blowing on them sucks.

and misc stuff i want to add but thats the stuff on the top of my head lol.


----------



## OrezO (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah no shit, that'll be an expensive shed when you're done. I'de go with the Ph meter first, I never give my girls a drink without knowing the Ph first. Your plans sound very big brother, I love it, I'll be watching you grow.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya i have some many upgrades i want to do but its all going to cost moneys for sure, hahaha.
> 
> I want to add a 8inline and another 1000watt.
> a Cont. PH meter for my water.
> ...


Shit bro! I wish I knew you wanted a PH meter cus I took mine down to the hydro store about a month ago and just told them to see what they could get for it. It was a pen one that my wife paid around $100 for but I didn't like it because I am using gal jugs.  No worries though, I will ask next time I get rid of shit. Sorry bro.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

OrezO said:


> yeah no shit, that'll be an expensive shed when you're done. I'de go with the Ph meter first, I never give my girls a drink without knowing the Ph first. Your plans sound very big brother, I love it, I'll be watching you grow.


Thanks buddy your more than welcome!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Shit bro! I wish I knew you wanted a PH meter cus I took mine down to the hydro store about a month ago and just told them to see what they could get for it. It was a pen one that my wife paid around $100 for but I didn't like it because I am using gal jugs.  No worries though, I will ask next time I get rid of shit. Sorry bro.


Its cool bro now worries, ya next time you selling anything shoot me up ill buy it off of you lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Its cool bro now worries, ya next time you selling anything shoot me up ill buy it off of you lol


You aint buying shit off me! The thing that pisses me off is that I didn't know you needed one! I would have sent that to you for free! oh and I didn't get the seeds the tude "re-sent" me. Not worried about it cus it was Kush beans. I am telling you I am done with that Kush! Shit output for weight and it doesn't live up to the hype!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 15, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> You aint buying shit off me! The thing that pisses me off is that I didn't know you needed one! I would have sent that to you for free! oh and I didn't get the seeds the tude "re-sent" me. Not worried about it cus it was Kush beans. I am telling you I am done with that Kush! Shit output for weight and it doesn't live up to the hype!


Ya dude I know what you mean the only way I will grow it if it is some bomb genetics. I got some grape kush going suppose to be bomb, I hope so.


----------



## ghb (Mar 15, 2011)

on the subject of kush, tried the og#18 from reserva privada and wasn't too impressed, kinda earthy fuelly tasting and the smell wasn't anything special.

howard what sort of ph meter did you have for $100, sounds pricey.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 15, 2011)

ghb said:


> on the subject of kush, tried the og#18 from reserva privada and wasn't too impressed, kinda earthy fuelly tasting and the smell wasn't anything special.
> 
> howard what sort of ph meter did you have for $100, sounds pricey.


It was a digital one with a temp reader and all that good stuff! Don't remember what brand it was but my ol lady researched it and got it off the net. Shipping and all she said it came out to a lil over $100. What really sucked was that I didn't like using it! Back to the liquid drop PH metering.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Hottie, 
Got any new panty poppin pictures of the RedNeck..????? its in the drawing and just need some fuel for thought...lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Hottie,
> Got any new panty poppin pictures of the RedNeck..????? its in the drawing and just need some fuel for thought...lol


I dont but i will go out an take some as soon as i get a decent charge on the camera


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 15, 2011)

here is some of the redneck shots, they looked good out there but in here they dont look that good.-

Also i gave it a hair cut a couple of days ago. i cut about 7 of the tops that were taller than everything. they have been driving for about 4 days now and just went into some jars. but still were super sticky. I rolled a joint and im still pretty high about 2hrs later.


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 15, 2011)

jesus they're big those are like the size of a thumb!??
looks very good to me
nice work
cheers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

What a bute!!! this is what I needed, thanks HP... just what the Dr. ordered!!!!!!!!!!!!
 got any picutres of you pItt bulls.?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What a bute!!! this is what I needed, thanks HP... just what the Dr. ordered!!!!!!!!!!!!
> got any picutres of you pItt bulls.?


Oh ya ill go out and take some right now its a nice day!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

lucky you, my weather sucks big dick like all the fuckin time and Im about to go fuckin postal..cant take this shit much more.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lucky you, my weather sucks big dick like all the fuckin time and Im about to go fuckin postal..cant take this shit much more.


Boo well here is some pics of the dog i just have one at the moment but she is just coming into heat, so we have been planning on breeding her.


here is the mean look for howard-

action shot of taking a leak, haha, she is just enjoying it to much-


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, your dog is so unbelievably BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! What a tongue!
love the spiked collar!!!!!! BAD ASS


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, your dog is so unbelievably BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! What a tongue!
> love the spiked collar!!!!!! BAD ASS


thanks you very much, she is my pride and joy, hahaha


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey anyone that is interested in 12/12 from seed check out this thread -click here-

Its pretty sick puts my mind at ease when I start my plants at low heights. or very young lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for the link Hottie, I didnt even know that this was an option!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

David Fonseca said:


> jesus they're big those are like the size of a thumb!??
> looks very good to me
> nice work
> cheers


thanks bud


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for the link Hottie, I didnt even know that this was an option!


Well i feel better about 1 northern light and white dawgs i got in there now


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

here is a pic of my dog doing what she does best! When she wakes up she is going to kick your dogs ass HP! LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> here is a pic of my dog doing what she does best! When she wakes up she is going to kick your dogs ass HP! LOL
> 
> View attachment 1497461


AWWWWEEEEE, she is sooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!! I love HER!!!!!!!!!shes just as beautiful as HP's!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting it Howard.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> here is a pic of my dog doing what she does best! When she wakes up she is going to kick your dogs ass HP! LOL
> 
> View attachment 1497461


haha probly would my dog is a sissy!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> AWWWWEEEEE, she is sooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!! I love HER!!!!!!!!!shes just as beautiful as HP's!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting it Howard.


Yeah she is cute! She is also a great dog with kids and everyone, wouldn't hurt a fly. I would recomend them to anyone that has kids or a busy life. I am not kidding she sleeps for at least 18-20 hrs a day! Great dog, but now that I am growing I wish I had a dog more like HP's to make people think twice about coming in my house.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> haha probly would my dog is a sissy!!!


LOL I sure as hell doubt your dog would be a sissy if you or your ol lady were in danger!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

So i have been toking on the redneck that has been drying for about 5 days.

IM high as fuck the trics were 20clear 80 couldy- more of a head high for sure i feel it all there but strong as fuck for a good 1hr30min. than mellows out to being calm as fuck. Ihave half a jar filled curing now.

i just cut 4 more branches and there pretty much all cloudy very few amber and about 10%clear.

so im giving it another week before i cut it all down. I wanna this shit to be more couch lock feeling haha


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> LOL I sure as hell doubt your dog would be a sissy if you or your ol lady were in danger!


Very true there she would attack at my command also i have been working with her a lot lately on different commands she is picking stuff up nicely. haha

im also probly breeding her this weekend.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> So i have been toking on the redneck that has been drying for about 5 days.
> 
> IM high as fuck the trics were 20clear 80 couldy- more of a head high for sure i feel it all there but strong as fuck for a good 1hr30min. than mellows out to being calm as fuck. Ihave half a jar filled curing now.
> 
> ...


Well you can let them go more amber if you want that simulated couch lock feeling. I am glad that you are getting rocked on your weed though bro! I tell ya there is nothing worse than putting all that time into a plant and have something go wrong or have the bud just be "OK". Not too much to complain about brotha you have weed in your pipe and a place to live and no reactors blowing up next to you so life is good!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

you guys are fuckin hysterical!!!!!!!!! maybe you guys should do a talk show.. it might even be better than Howard's (the real Howard).
do you guys do Trichome porn? Lets see some trichome porn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Well you can let them go more amber if you want that simulated couch lock feeling. I am glad that you are getting rocked on your weed though bro! I tell ya there is nothing worse than putting all that time into a plant and have something go wrong or have the bud just be "OK". Not too much to complain about brotha you have weed in your pipe and a place to live and no reactors blowing up next to you so life is good!


ya dude nothing to complain about at all, and where is that guy saying i never had bud, "im smokin right now fucker".on my home grown 100% organic bud.

haha well my last organic plant but im sure i will have better results with the fox farms for sure.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you guys are fuckin hysterical!!!!!!!!! maybe you guys should do a talk show.. it might even be better than Howard's (the real Howard).
> do you guys do Trichome porn? Lets see some trichome porn!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can see that we would be awesome.

Oh and howard is the one with wonderful tric porn he has a cool high technolgy, lol SCOPE, its awesome. All i have is a reg camera 12mp with macro and cant zoom in that far lol.

and a 420 scope.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I am hopeing for better results! Fuck organic! The only way I would support someone growing organic is if everything else in their home is organic! And that is fucking expensive, we tried after watching that movie Food inc. Don't watch that movie unless you have a shitload of money. Also if people are worried about their health then you better be using a vape, or just eating your THC!


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 16, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> .. Also if people are worried about their health then you better be using a vape, or just eating your THC!


Why? Weed smoke doesn't/can't cause cancer, afaik. It's not great for those of us, like me, with asthma but it won't give you cancer like tobacco.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Why? Weed smoke doesn't/can't cause cancer, afaik. It's not great for those of us, like me, with asthma but it won't give you cancer like tobacco.


No I wasn't saying cancer but it sure as hell can't be good for your health smoking it! I don't need a study to tell me that smoke entering my lungs isn't harmful. By the way I am a big ass drinker and smoker!  I am not saying don't smoke it, I was just pointing out something that I find funny with people. They pick and chose organic, they act like growing organicly with their weed is somehow healthy! But they go down to the store and buy tomatoes that are sprayed with chemicals to get them to ripen, and meat that has a shit ton of hormones in it and go knows what else. If it makes people happy growing organicly then good for them but if you don't do a complete conversion to organic food don't preach to me on how healthy you are cus you are smoking organic weed! LOL 

Not saying that you are preaching to me Ras just saying what I have read in the forums and it always makes me laugh.


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 16, 2011)

I never preach, I just am genuinely curious. I have asthma, a vaporizer I don't use enough, and shelf full of organic nutes.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I never preach, I just am genuinely curious. I have asthma, a vaporizer I don't use enough, and shelf full of organic nutes.


I don't have any bad shit wrong with me yet! LOL but my dad died from hart attack, stroke and I smoke cigs, drink beer every day and smoke weed! Wont be long before I get something. One thing is that I am not a fat ass yet so I guess that is working for me!  

And I still catch myself typing "bro" when talking to you!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

i hope you can take care of yourself Howard, i dont want you to die.. your too smart and funny, i enjoy your posts.


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 16, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I don't have any bad shit wrong with me yet! LOL but my dad died from hart attack, stroke and I smoke cigs, drink beer every day and smoke weed! Wont be long before I get something. One thing is that I am not a fat ass yet so I guess that is working for me!
> 
> And I still catch myself typing "bro" when talking to you!!!!!


I went to kroger for RO water the other day, just a few days after that post, and was waiting in one line when another cashier said 'excuse me sir, I can help you here.'. I looked and said, 'I am not used to being called sir.'. He said, what should I say, 'hey bro?'....


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i hope you can take care of yourself Howard, i dont want you to die.. your too smart and funny, i enjoy your posts.


Thanks, I do plan on quitting smoking cigs here in about two months. So I should be around for a little while to spread hate, and pick on people!  That and I don't know what HP would do without me!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks, I do plan on quitting smoking cigs here in about two months. So I should be around for a little while to spread hate, and pick on people!  That and I don't know what HP would do without me!


I would be lost.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi HP, hows the garden lookin? has the weather cooperated more lately for your girls in the shed?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi HP, hows the garden lookin? has the weather cooperated more lately for your girls in the shed?


Everything is looking good so far, the blue cheese and afrodite are growing buds bigger every day. i usually every saturday night when the lights come on take pictures of all the plants.

this weekend should be a better update. I also decided to finish up the redneck and cut it and its hangin in the closet.

There was very little amber and very very few clear so i said fuck it and the days have been hotter so the greenhouse was really stinking up my backyard and i know the people next door could smell lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

It was just a per-caution the house right next to the greenhouse has had a lot of activity and there selling the house and re-doing the roof so i got nervous, it was ready as it was going to be.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Well just received some phillipines landrace seeds. think im going to plant some as soon as i get some room.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Well here is some of the redneck harvest, its not to impressive all the buds are a little bigger than a bic lighter but very airy and didnt fill very good, but was expected with this shit fucking clone lol.



cant wait for the blue cheese and afrodite, i guess the afrodite est. only 15 more days but really think its going to be longer since the buds are just forming.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

wow hottie, very nice job on the redneck.. CONGRATS... its super frosty and im sure will fuck you up reaaalllll good.
well, you finished her up before i had a chance to.. Im about 3/4 way done on the drawing...but im going to get her drawn all up this weekend when i have some realll time on my hands... i made her look sosososoooo sexy...like theses pixs but with some extra leaves on her. hahahha.. your going to laugh when you see this one dude!!!!!!!! have a stoned out weekend..oh, and please smoke some redneck. I mean a lot of REdneck on Monday before you come online here .. i want u really high when u check out the drawing.. you and HOWARD...hahahahah


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow hottie, very nice job on the redneck.. CONGRATS... its super frosty and im sure will fuck you up reaaalllll good.
> well, you finished her up before i had a chance to.. Im about 3/4 way done on the drawing...but im going to get her drawn all up this weekend when i have some realll time on my hands... i made her look sosososoooo sexy...like theses pixs but with some extra leaves on her. hahahha.. your going to laugh when you see this one dude!!!!!!!! have a stoned out weekend..oh, and please smoke some redneck. I mean a lot of REdneck on Monday before you come online here .. i want u really high when u check out the drawing.. you and HOWARD...hahahahah


WOw well now im duper excited for this drawing... as u can tell im smokin the redneck now haha,, ya totally high.

Its a good thread reading and drawing checking out weed for sure so ill be extra baked with a keif topper from the redneck trim.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad to hear you have some good weed on your hands! It doesn't look like she put out much so it better be good! LOL I am hopeful on this Chronic I cut down but I don't think the quality is going to be great. No worries though it all smokes!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Glad to hear you have some good weed on your hands! It doesn't look like she put out much so it better be good! LOL I am hopeful on this Chronic I cut down but I don't think the quality is going to be great. No worries though it all smokes!


Yep thats true for sure.


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 18, 2011)

Smokin some chronic (topped with afghan/chronic QWISO) right now, only 5 days after chop, and just made some fresh QWISO with 17g of chronic trim and popcorn.


----------



## ghb (Mar 19, 2011)

you gonna get some more outdoor action when the real outdoor season comes hotp?, i wouldn't worry about the lack of bud, think of it as "half full" she was confused as to what to do i think because the days are getting longer. like dat said, it is very cristally looking, i aint got nothin at the minute, gonna try and bum a g-13 off a friend who is near harvest.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Smokin some chronic (topped with afghan/chronic QWISO) right now, only 5 days after chop, and just made some fresh QWISO with 17g of chronic trim and popcorn.


Nice brother thats awesome 

i need to make some hash next time i have some good amount of trim. i want to make gumby hash.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2011)

ghb said:


> you gonna get some more outdoor action when the real outdoor season comes hotp?, i wouldn't worry about the lack of bud, think of it as "half full" she was confused as to what to do i think because the days are getting longer. like dat said, it is very cristally looking, i aint got nothin at the minute, gonna try and bum a g-13 off a friend who is near harvest.


I dont plan on it i might have one in a container just so i can move it around my yard to hide, but besides that just plan on keeping the indoor grow, it more organized and not have to worry about shit.

sucks ur out of bud, i hope this redneck last me until my afrodite is due for a harvest. thats the firs one to be done i think.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2011)

Well here is week who knows lol

im running perpetual suckas!!!!!!!!!!

Blue cheese (day 36)-

Afrodite (day 36)-

white dawg(day 22) I have 2 they look identical-

Numerous other i have in flower from small and also ones im sexing- howard not to be a dick but im using the headband fem. as a 12/12 from sprout-

All of my veg plants, i know some got water spots on them i fucked up nothing else to say lol well i was high- 

and my germ/clone area- also sprouted a OG fem to test it out haha. that one i know is a short small pig so im going to veg the fuck out of it.-


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2011)

i see some double serrations on your blue cheese, i think you got a good one there my friend!.

can't wait to see some nice swollen calyxs under the 1k light, nice.

have you left the afro to grow au naturel?, she looks real happy, gonna give a 40 oz cola at least.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking good HP. Would write more but bussy as fuck right now!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 20, 2011)

ghb said:


> i see some double serrations on your blue cheese, i think you got a good one there my friend!.
> 
> can't wait to see some nice swollen calyxs under the 1k light, nice.
> 
> have you left the afro to grow au naturel?, she looks real happy, gonna give a 40 oz cola at least.


SWEET i hope so the stem looks just like the one in the picture for big buddah, i really hope i get that blue tint pheno



Howard Stern said:


> Looking good HP. Would write more but bussy as fuck right now!


Totally understandable, paint that kitchen dam it.


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 20, 2011)

What are water spots? How do you get them are they bad? Awesome the red neck looks good man. Your not out here in cali are ya? IF you were might have to hit ya up for some clones haha Good luck man


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 20, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> What are water spots? How do you get them are they bad? Awesome the red neck looks good man. Your not out here in cali are ya? IF you were might have to hit ya up for some clones haha Good luck man


Yes im here in cali, in the 559. I sprayed the plants about halfways threw there light cycle out of me being to stoned and not thinking what time it was. Than also it was hot so the water drops on the leaves created the magnify effect with the light and burned little yellow spots that looks kinda like mite markings, but im bug free for sure.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice set-up bro, remind me to show you my 'indoor' set-up some time.

559! Go Bulldogs!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey bro got the kitchen done! I will have to medicate tonight for sure! Man it is such a difference what paint can do! Plants as always looking good brotha. Didn't see the bubba in there? Also I love the idea of 12/12 from start on that Sour Kush. It will be interesting to see how that turns out, I hope she does well for ya brotha!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 20, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Nice set-up bro, remind me to show you my 'indoor' set-up some time.
> 
> 559! Go Bulldogs!
> 
> ...


haha thanks for stoping by jj i appreciate it and will love to check out ur indoor grow, ur more than welcome to sub. and follow along  



Howard Stern said:


> Hey bro got the kitchen done! I will have to medicate tonight for sure! Man it is such a difference what paint can do! Plants as always looking good brotha. Didn't see the bubba in there? Also I love the idea of 12/12 from start on that Sour Kush. It will be interesting to see how that turns out, I hope she does well for ya brotha!


Ya dude now that i have that bubba under my new t-8 it is exploding in growth dude its awesome.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 20, 2011)

good deal bro can't wait to see what you do with that plant. I know you are going to love it, if not we will have to get you a PS clone.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 20, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> good deal bro can't wait to see what you do with that plant. I know you are going to love it, if not we will have to get you a PS clone.



Oh ya i would make a trip to u for a PS clone if it knocks u out.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'll keep watching. 

peace
doublejj


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Oh ya i would make a trip to u for a PS clone if it knocks u out.


Yeah funny thing is that I can't find them on the net and I don't know if that co-op that I got it from has anymore. That would be funny to be the last person to have this strain!  I am going to be spending some time out in the rooms today so I may be able to snap some pic's of them. Maybe pull them out and get a pic of them without the HPS blasting down on them!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah funny thing is that I can't find them on the net and I don't know if that co-op that I got it from has anymore. That would be funny to be the last person to have this strain!  I am going to be spending some time out in the rooms today so I may be able to snap some pic's of them. Maybe pull them out and get a pic of them without the HPS blasting down on them!



Sweet bro those pics i bet are amazing, ya i have never heard of the strain before. or have seen it, and i have been looking hahaha


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Sweet bro those pics i bet are amazing, ya i have never heard of the strain before. or have seen it, and i have been looking hahaha


Yeah I gotta go shower and then throw on todays Howard show and I will be off into the grow rooms. I think I am feeding today so it will be longer than a watering day. I like to pull them out spin them around and give them a good look over. Will update my thread with some pic's.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I gotta go shower and then throw on todays Howard show and I will be off into the grow rooms. I think I am feeding today so it will be longer than a watering day. I like to pull them out spin them around and give them a good look over. Will update my thread with some pic's.


Sweet ya every night i usually look over all the plants when the lights come on.

I kinda half to with plants at all different stages in flower, need to look for sex on plants, hermie, root bound, and deficencies lol gives me something to do while my chick watches tv.

tv is so boring to me lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

TV bores me too HP.. dont even have one!!!!! I just have a screen for DVD's once a month or so....


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> TV bores me too HP.. dont even have one!!!!! I just have a screen for DVD's once a month or so....


ya i would rather read stuff on the net to fill the brain, i do have plant weed on justin.tv running to fill the brain on weed knowledge also lol.

some of the shit makes me kinda paranoid when im super baked.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

I would rather make art, listen to music, read or exercise. Do you like to exercise? and what type of music are you into HP?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I would rather make art, listen to music, read or exercise. Do you like to exercise? and what type of music are you into HP?


I love to exercise, me and my dog go for a jog every other day for about 3-5 miles, i have to stay in shape for my job so 

Lately i have been into the reggae channel on Pandora radio, i listen moslty to reggae it calms me lol im always so hyper lol.

also i use to be into country that was all i listened to for several years and old school rock like AC/DC, kiss, led zepplin


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

thats cool HP! 
I was wondering if you might be able to help my out with a gardening problem Im having. 
I need to find some plastic trellis roll for my scrog and i cant find it ANYWhere here in the states.. 
It is green plastic 1mx5m garden trellis in a roll .. maybe found in a fencing section? 
Anyway if you have any ideas on where to find something like this please let me know.. thanks


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats cool HP!
> I was wondering if you might be able to help my out with a gardening problem Im having.
> I need to find some plastic trellis roll for my scrog and i cant find it ANYWhere here in the states..
> It is green plastic 1mx5m garden trellis in a roll .. maybe found in a fencing section?
> Anyway if you have any ideas on where to find something like this please let me know.. thanks


I think this is the stuff your looking for click here


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks HP, not sure, checking....


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks HP, not sure, checking....


cool deal those squares are like 2in x 1in and thats a ton of fencing for 26 bucks lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi HotPhyre all subbed up bro!................ only read from your last update mate for now your blue cheese is lookin real good is it Big Buddha? If it is how much do they stech in flower?? do they like tripple?......just want to work out how tall to veg them thats all! lol..cheers bro


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi HotPhyre all subbed up bro!................ only read from your last update mate for now your blue cheese is lookin real good is it Big Buddha? If it is how much do they stech in flower?? do they like tripple?......just want to work out how tall to veg them thats all! lol..cheers bro


Ya dude its big buddah they didnt stretch to bad ill show u some pics.



so kinda hard to tell but they really didnt stretch that much at all. the lower stuff just exploded to catch up to the single top. i didnt do any training or topping or anything.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Also i really think i got the pheno in the picture on attitude the leaf structure and stem looks identical i really hope i did.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool mate thanks for that!... so would you say they like doubled ruffly?
I hopin i get a good pheno bro but sayin that i dont no what different 1's its got, is there a few or just a good and bad kinda thing??...yours is lookin real nice mate i'd be happy with that! lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cool mate thanks for that!... so would you say they like doubled ruffly?
> I hopin i get a good pheno bro but sayin that i dont no what different 1's its got, is there a few or just a good and bad kinda thing??...yours is lookin real nice mate i'd be happy with that! lol


Well i know this there really isnt a bad pheno, but there is one thats a keeper and that the one in the pic of attitude lol, they have a double serrated leaf, a lot of purple in the stems, short mines about 18in and i threw them in at 12 so not that big of a change i think. 

I also heard that pheno is a bitch to clone and mine took forever so i hope i got the one in the pic haha


----------



## sosmishmish (Mar 21, 2011)

hey how do i clean a room aftr i grew hermies,


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

sosmishmish said:


> hey how do i clean a room aftr i grew hermies,


i use 3gal of warm water to 1 cup of bleach in a bucket and wipe everythign down with the soaked rag. make sure to watch ur cloths and wear rubber gloves


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 22, 2011)

sosmishmish said:


> hey how do i clean a room aftr i grew hermies,


I use gas and a lighter!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2011)

ahhahahaha, funny shit Howard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 22, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I use gas and a lighter!


ya i wish lol fucking hermies they suck harry gnome nuts.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is some start of a good week action shots.



the ones with the noticable THC glands are the blue cheese.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking good brotha! Can't wait to get some beans started, I got like 6 spots open so maybe I will start some more Nirvana beans. Or maybe just take 4 clones off my PS? Hmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

I would keep that PS around but also start some beans lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I would keep that PS around but also start some beans lol.


Yeah that PS aint going anywhere! Just trying to figure out my spots. Also I am saving some room for the Bubblegum bean prodject.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah that PS aint going anywhere! Just trying to figure out my spots. Also I am saving some room for the Bubblegum bean prodject.


YA dude i wanted to tell u thank god u reminded me, the 2 that i got are short as hell very indica dom. the one in veg is so stinky and the leafs seem to be showing small sign of THC production which i have never seen before. i have seen it on the stems heavily but not on the leaves which i thought was cool, i touch itwith a fresh hand and smelss so stinky and sweet.

I have one sexing in the flower room as soon as it show female (hopefully) im trans. in a 3gal and going to flower it out.

the one in veg im keeping there as long as i can for height requirements.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> YA dude i wanted to tell u thank god u reminded me, the 2 that i got are short as hell very indica dom. the one in veg is so stinky and the leafs seem to be showing small sign of THC production which i have never seen before. i have seen it on the stems heavily but not on the leaves which i thought was cool, i touch itwith a fresh hand and smelss so stinky and sweet.
> 
> I have one sexing in the flower room as soon as it show female (hopefully) im trans. in a 3gal and going to flower it out.
> 
> the one in veg im keeping there as long as i can for height requirements.


Fucking awesome bro! I am really excited to breed these guys out. Maybe do a head count on my plants and germ those bubblegum beans if they are worth it. I may just wait till you give a smoke report before I go in on this prodject. I will have to do a few days of reading and also get my room setup to make beans.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Fucking awesome bro! I am really excited to breed these guys out. Maybe do a head count on my plants and germ those bubblegum beans if they are worth it. I may just wait till you give a smoke report before I go in on this prodject. I will have to do a few days of reading and also get my room setup to make beans.


ya but you still have a long time from germ to set that all up lol.

my bubblegum that i have been sexing has been in for 6 days, so already a week down lol. ill have a smoke report in 8 weeks so have ur seeds planned to flip i say at that time.

also by than u will see WBW grown also


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful structure man, 







Couple years ago I cloned an Apollo strain five times selecting the bushy phenotypes until I got it to look like this. Then I got tired of the strain. Wish I would have seeded it.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Beautiful structure man,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya dude i love how this one grows, my afrodite looks almosy identical, i got clones for sure off of them, and going to be keeping them around if the smoke is out of them world.

The Blue cheese is from Big Buddah seeds. and im pretty sure this is the pheno in the picture on attitude.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I use gas and a lighter!


hahaha took me a few more seconds to get it with my english thinking mind. petrol to me, i was thinking what gas is he talking about hahaha 

hope u chaps are well?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha took me a few more seconds to get it with my english thinking mind. petrol to me, i was thinking what gas is he talking about hahaha
> 
> hope u chaps are well?


Doing pretty good buddy, how have you been???

gas hahaha ya not farts


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Doing pretty good buddy, how have you been???
> 
> gas hahaha ya not farts


Talking about gas for hermies they deserve to have a shit taken on them! LOL


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2011)

not to bad thanks bro. had more success with the canna butter this time 

howard keep on reeling them of ur killing it bro


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> not to bad thanks bro. had more success with the canna butter this time
> 
> howard keep on reeling them of ur killing it bro


Hell yeah bro how good was the canna butter? I totaly failed at my first time trying and had some good shit my second time. I hope your second try was good bro!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah exactly that bro  gave one to my mate and he said the same  came out a little green but it seems that it does, i ground the trim up this time as well, used a lot lower heat and it came out strong


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah exactly that bro  gave one to my mate and he said the same  came out a little green but it seems that it does, i ground the trim up this time as well, used a lot lower heat and it came out strong


yeah my first cookies were green but they just tasted like shit and didn't do anything! Low temps during cooking is important! And also when you cook it in a crock pot the longer the better. Some poeple do it for 24 hrs but I did it for 12 and it fucked me up! Good job Las! Very happy for you!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah HP told me that people do it for 2-24 hours, 3 hours worked rosy for me the second time will be trying longer. thanks bro


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah HP told me that people do it for 2-24 hours, 3 hours worked rosy for me the second time will be trying longer. thanks bro


Yep just dont hit 25hr lol kills thc after 24


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

IM A so stonnnnerdddddddddd, redneck out mother duckers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

I WAnt soME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I WAnt soME!!!!!!!!!!!!


i'm gonna go eat a cookie, not rubbing it in or anything Doc


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i'm gonna go eat a cookie, not rubbing it in or anything Doc


Fuck yeah Las! I hope it fucks your ass up!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 25, 2011)

Its a day early but hey i was bored lol. had to move the light up one link.

Blue cheese top got a little hot but not to shabby-

afrodite-

whitedawg 1 &2-

blueberry skunk (short fucker)-

the flowering ladies-


the veg box- one grape kush looking funky lol-


----------



## OrezO (Mar 26, 2011)

looking absolutely beautiful HotPhyre. In the last pics in the veg box, are you foliar feeding, or is that just h20?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 26, 2011)

OrezO said:


> looking absolutely beautiful HotPhyre. In the last pics in the veg box, are you foliar feeding, or is that just h20?


Well see i usually dont spray shit but last night on one of my cuttings from the blue cheese all of a sudden had a little spot of fuzz i thought it might be powdery mildew so i chucked the clone which has been well established, and sprayed the whole veg box down with some old school PM handler caller 49'ner....haha i got freaked and started fixing something that was probly dust or some shit.

the only time i spray is once i transplant from dixies to 1gal. with some super thrive but thats it.


----------



## OrezO (Mar 26, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well see i usually dont spray shit but last night on one of my cuttings from the blue cheese all of a sudden had a little spot of fuzz i thought it might be powdery mildew so i chucked the clone which has been well established, and sprayed the whole veg box down with some old school PM handler caller 49'ner....haha i got freaked and started fixing something that was probly dust or some shit.
> 
> the only time i spray is once i transplant from dixies to 1gal. with some super thrive but thats it.


Yeah hopefully you were just paranoid, but its too bad you had to boot a girl though. At least you have a nice clean veg area now so you can scale down the paranoia, lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 26, 2011)

Ya that's for sure this morning went out there amd they all looked beautiful so I think I'm good.

Fuck I hate trippin on shit, I'm in sucker punch right now yay


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi mate how long do you think your BC will go for? 8weeks or more closer to 9??
All lookin good by the way  !!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi mate how long do you think your BC will go for? 8weeks or more closer to 9??
> All lookin good by the way  !!!


Well im going to probly wait 9weeks but right now its 43.6 days into flower and i know for sure 8 weeks wont be happening but also the first 3 weeks of flower they were in kinda low temps so maybe slowed growth a little but when the light was on it was perfect.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey bro on vacation with fam right now. Just checking in and that Blue Cheese looks awesome! Already packing on some crystals. Good job brotha!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey bro on vacation with fam right now. Just checking in and that Blue Cheese looks awesome! Already packing on some crystals. Good job brotha!


Thanks bro i hope you have a great trip and stay safe, bunch of crazy fucks out there.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well im going to probly wait 9weeks but right now its 43.6 days into flower and i know for sure 8 weeks wont be happening but also the first 3 weeks of flower they were in kinda low temps so maybe slowed growth a little but when the light was on it was perfect.


Cool thanks bro


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2011)

i have 2 phenos of the blue cheese and they are miles apart one is a big fat solid nugget indica dom plant, you can chop it from 7 weeks on, the other is a viney foxtailing sativa dominant plant that takes 9 weeks, they are both nice smokes and neither of them is my favourite.

hp i cant believe that plant is six weeks in 12/12, was it from seed or cutting?, if it was from seed it may have been immature and struggled to start flowering, the low temps would have set it back further too. it looks healthy and happy but it looks like it has only been flowering for 3 weeks to me, i'm sure it will finish strong though.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 28, 2011)

ya dude its from seed and i threw them into flower a little early, they took 25 days or so to show sex same with the white dawgs took 20 something days to show sex also.

i dont get it why they take so long to show sex but once they start flowering they start to build very fast it seems. the clue cheese from the pics i took the other night already look twice as fat.

but also i took a clone ans started it and before a week it showed sex so i think it was because it was from seed and no sex showing.


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2011)

that makes sense, i had a critical plus that took nearly 12 weeks 12/12 from seed yet it is supposed to be a 7 week flowerer, getting them to show pre-flowers is half the battle lol.
i love it when the buds start packing on weight, thats when it gets most intersting.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 28, 2011)

ghb said:


> that makes sense, i had a critical plus that took nearly 12 weeks 12/12 from seed yet it is supposed to be a 7 week flowerer, getting them to show pre-flowers is half the battle lol.
> i love it when the buds start packing on weight, thats when it gets most intersting.


Ya they are just hitting that stage i think next weekend update will be amazing, i also been running really weak on the nutes, the afrodite and blue cheese have been on the same feeding schedule and afrodite like less nutes.

ya i hardly wait for them to show pre-sex before i flip them and its up to them when they show sex haha. but since sex showing they seem to grow fast and normal.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi mate just fishin for some more info on the BC! lol hope you dont mind,..........Is it a light or heavy feeder mate??


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 28, 2011)

so far i have fed it full stregth fox farms soil trio with some grow and looks hungry lol. but before 3weeks into flower i didnt have to do much it always stayed nice a green the past few days have been a light green color  but last night looked really good after the full dose.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> so far i have fed it full stregth fox farms soil trio with some grow and looks hungry lol. but before 3weeks into flower i didnt have to do much it always stayed nice a green the past few days have been a light green color  but last night looked really good after the full dose.


Thanks for that mate its a real help!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks for that mate its a real help!!


No problem at all, i enjoy helpin


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 29, 2011)

So i made what cha call a "Trash Joint"-- All my sugar trim, small buds, i grind in a coffee grinder once they are dry and run threw the kief box.

than after i get thr trash from that i leave it in a rubbermaid uncovered and now making joints out of it, hahaha.

And to be completely honest is smooth and got be baked as fuck, the taste is ok but nothing horrible that i cant smoke a whole joint.

So i have made about 8 more haha about 1gram a piece. i have bud, but just tried it out and fuckin a it wasnt to shabby.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> So i made what cha call a "Trash Joint"-- All my sugar trim, small buds, i grind in a coffee grinder once they are dry and run threw the kief box.
> 
> than after i get thr trash from that i leave it in a rubbermaid uncovered and now making joints out of it, hahaha.
> 
> ...


Trash Joint sounds so dope!!!!!! man your going to wasted, maybe already are? hahaha
Can you help me with a probelms Hottie, 
I wanted to get a grinder with a kief chamber. So i went to a local smoke shop and asked for the highest end grinder. It was only $20. I forget the name. But it was a metal one. IT looked really nice, but when I went to grind a big bud there were no trichomes in the kief chamber, in fact there was NOTHING in the kief chamber. I even got out my scope and NOTHING. So i went to return it and he wouldnt take it back because it was used and now concidered paraphenalia!!!! ASSHOLE!!!!
HE said that it takes about 10 big grinds to get any accumulation in the chamber.. what is your take on this? Do you use a grinder like this? Thanks Amber


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 29, 2011)

It takes a LOT of grinding to get any decent kief built up in my grinder.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> It takes a LOT of grinding to get any decent kief built up in my grinder.


oh, ok, thank you Rasputin!!! your avitar is scary.. it reminds me of the creepy Nosferatou dude. lol
well, it looks like Im stuck with it now, so might as well grind away!!!!!! haha


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Trash Joint sounds so dope!!!!!! man your going to wasted, maybe already are? hahaha
> Can you help me with a probelms Hottie,
> I wanted to get a grinder with a kief chamber. So i went to a local smoke shop and asked for the highest end grinder. It was only $20. I forget the name. But it was a metal one. IT looked really nice, but when I went to grind a big bud there were no trichomes in the kief chamber, in fact there was NOTHING in the kief chamber. I even got out my scope and NOTHING. So i went to return it and he wouldnt take it back because it was used and now concidered paraphenalia!!!! ASSHOLE!!!!
> HE said that it takes about 10 big grinds to get any accumulation in the chamber.. what is your take on this? Do you use a grinder like this? Thanks Amber


so i did the same thing you did but didnt try to return . I bought the titanium crusher its red and metal lol. It works but after a really long time, with that i usually just wait a really long time than surprise myself with some amazing mystery keif. 

but with all my trimmings and little buds i slam in a coffee grinder than run in my Kief Box, its amazing its about 4in. x 4in. and works wonders.




rasputin71 said:


> It takes a LOT of grinding to get any decent kief built up in my grinder.


ya enough to make the hands hurt lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Hot, how much is a keif box like that? 
and when you say "slam it in a coffee grinder" do you mean the kind that takes coffee beans.. so you take your leafs and shake and grind it up in the coffee bean grinder and then dump it into your kief box? or am i a fuckin lunatic? lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Trash Joint sounds so dope!!!!!! man your going to wasted, maybe already are? hahaha
> Can you help me with a probelms Hottie,
> I wanted to get a grinder with a kief chamber. So i went to a local smoke shop and asked for the highest end grinder. It was only $20. I forget the name. But it was a metal one. IT looked really nice, but when I went to grind a big bud there were no trichomes in the kief chamber, in fact there was NOTHING in the kief chamber. I even got out my scope and NOTHING. So i went to return it and he wouldnt take it back because it was used and now concidered paraphenalia!!!! ASSHOLE!!!!
> HE said that it takes about 10 big grinds to get any accumulation in the chamber.. what is your take on this? Do you use a grinder like this? Thanks Amber





rasputin71 said:


> It takes a LOT of grinding to get any decent kief built up in my grinder.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Hot, how much is a keif box like that?
> and when you say "slam it in a coffee grinder" do you mean the kind that takes coffee beans.. so you take your leafs and shake and grind it up in the coffee bean grinder and then dump it into your kief box? or am i a fuckin lunatic? lol



Haha thats exactly what i do, i bought a coffee grinder at walmart for like 12 bucks so i have a weed electric grnder works well also to grind bud the clear lids they have collect kief on the sides of the grinders also.

but that kief box was about 25 bucks at a cig shop that has glass pieces in it.

u can find really nice ones on line that run about 100.00


----------



## ghb (Mar 30, 2011)

i have been smoking trash joints lately, i throw in a nice hash sausage and it works really well. it saves using good quality bud and you only get the high from the hash.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 30, 2011)

ghb said:


> i have been smoking trash joints lately, i throw in a nice hash sausage and it works really well. it saves using good quality bud and you only get the high from the hash.


ya i really dont think its the trash getting me high, but after being in a kief box the little shit on top covers it all with resin glands for sure lol 

there good for working outside and shit so u dont have to stop and pack a bowl just lite up a trash joint lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 30, 2011)

I rolled about 20 of them lol, time to go to my new house location and time to cut the trees down where my house will be, be back later today.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey brotha just read you had a lil light green problem with the FF nutes? Trying to catch up just hopeing your FF conversion is going well. I wish you lived closer cus I really want to smoke a joint but I am such and asshole that I don't really have friends to smoke one with! LOL Just sucks that the people that I like are online! But I am sure if I met you guys I would not like you soon enough!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 31, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey brotha just read you had a lil light green problem with the FF nutes? Trying to catch up just hopeing your FF conversion is going well. I wish you lived closer cus I really want to smoke a joint but I am such and asshole that I don't really have friends to smoke one with! LOL Just sucks that the people that I like are online! But I am sure if I met you guys I would not like you soon enough!


Lol I would love to smoke a joint with you too, I don't know dude I ma pretty likable guy, I'm kinda hard not to like haha.


J/k bro but I am likable


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2011)

i wouldn't mind sharing a nice big hash joint with you helping you out in the shed, i don't have enough grower friends. it's my obsession and i got no-one to talk to it about


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 31, 2011)

ghb said:


> i wouldn't mind sharing a nice big hash joint with you helping you out in the shed, i don't have enough grower friends. it's my obsession and i got no-one to talk to it about


Same here i have a couple of buddies that come everyonce in a while i actually met one on here and we hang out quite a bit lol. 


Howard i have been feeding the full stregth but seems the blue cheese every time i water with plain water inbetween feedings it lightens up i might so a realy light feeding in the next plain water feeding to sort of catch up.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah the light green is a nute problem. It is missing something. My Killing fields is like that but I haven't done anything about it. It only happened to me one other time and it just went away. I need to get out there and take care of the ladies! With all the fam home on spring break and doing all kinds of shit I have been neglecting the ladies. They will be fine I just don't have as much time as I do when everyone is working and at school! I don't know how people grow when they have a full time job! You will have your work cut out for you when you go back to work HP! You better have all your shit together come work time, and you are getting hitched??? Man you are going to be busy! GL on that!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 31, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah the light green is a nute problem. It is missing something. My Killing fields is like that but I haven't done anything about it. It only happened to me one other time and it just went away. I need to get out there and take care of the ladies! With all the fam home on spring break and doing all kinds of shit I have been neglecting the ladies. They will be fine I just don't have as much time as I do when everyone is working and at school! I don't know how people grow when they have a full time job! You will have your work cut out for you when you go back to work HP! You better have all your shit together come work time, and you are getting hitched??? Man you are going to be busy! GL on that!


Hahaha ya dude im always busy now, from starting work in 3 weeks getting married in march of 2011 and building my house right now hopefully get it done before work starts. hahah dam to fucking busy i need to smoke a bowl and relax.


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

i work 50 hours a week and i don't get to spend any time with the girls, they suffer for that, i feel guilty.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey HP, did you smoke all the REdNeck yet? lol
thanks for the info on the tent pegs!!!!!!
Peace, amber


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey HP, did you smoke all the REdNeck yet? lol
> thanks for the info on the tent pegs!!!!!!
> Peace, amber


Your welcome, and yes just starting to finish it up. I bought some Grand daddy purple to pleasure myself since i have to stop smoking by the end of the weekend until work starts so i get a nice cleanse going.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy moly so a story to tell!!!!

So My grow op is literally up agaist my back fence. just to give you a idea how much i was shitty my pants last night.

So 8:00pm lights come on..

915pm-Driving home from cutting trees all day for my new home

925pm-Cuz calls me "hey are u home, "no, driving home be there in about a hour why?" There is cops all around your block, heli with spotlights, and motorcycles cops in the back alley"

926pm-""" OH FUCK"" ok well im on my way, me thinking oh shit no filter 8in 450cfm fan blowing right at a POPO face on a bike of blue cheese goodness.

1000pm- Arrive at home running to the back yard and BAM nothing not a sign of shit, checked the ladies everything looks amazing, No fire, no bust, and i can breathe and smoke a J.

so that was a little to exciting than with earlier in the day a buddy got me with a april fools joke and had me going, which had my mom going, and my aunt haha it was to funny.

anyways Have a Great Weekend everyone!!! 

Ill be updateing tonight when i get back from a BBQ


----------



## OrezO (Apr 2, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Holy moly so a story to tell!!!!
> 
> So My grow op is literally up agaist my back fence. just to give you a idea how much i was shitty my pants last night.
> 
> ...


Shit makes your adrenaline pump to the fullest.
A Carbon scrubber is next on my list of very important shit to buy.
I can faintly smell some ganga outside sometimes in front of my house. Still, if you can smell it, everyone can. All it takes is some punk ass walking/driving down that alley & snif sniff, where's that coming from?.... hear the exhaust coming from the shed or just suspect it, break in, and quickly become someone on your people to kill list.
Your ladies are only going to get danker so a scrubber might be something to look into. I'm going to pick one up here real soon cause my ladies are getting mighty fragrant. Looking foward to the update/pics


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 2, 2011)

Ya as soon as i get some extra cash im going to pick one up for sure. I hate worring even though im legal, if im not there what is stopping them from going in and demolishing my work. cops or thieves


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 2, 2011)

haha good shit but not at the time i bet lol. carbon filters are a must with a cheese bro, even the seed versions have got some stink on them if u get a good cheesy pheno  lmao



> demolishing my work. cops or *thieves*


cant u get a "toy" like howie lmfao


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh i got toys haha, they there locked and loaded you know how we roll in the states, man.

lol, well here is a update:

Blue cheese-

Afrodite-

white dawg 1-

blueberry skunk(she is kinda yellow but just gave her full stregth nute)-

white dawg 2-

misc other in the flower box lol-

veg area-

clones- 3 casey jones (shmoes cut) and 1 blueberry skunk which i think i cloned to late since i think its flowering in the cloner lol.-


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 3, 2011)

Man that bubba and the NL look awesome bro! Remember to veg that Bubba as long as possible! They don't stretch that much at all. The NL on the other hand stretched on me like a mofo!  Good looking plants bro! My wife just went down to Ace Hardware and put down some money on a Springfield XDM .45 for me! I will get it on fathers day!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 3, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Holy moly so a story to tell!!!!
> 
> So My grow op is literally up agaist my back fence. just to give you a idea how much i was shitty my pants last night.
> 
> ...


What an asshole! LOL


----------



## OrezO (Apr 3, 2011)

I had to steal your pic & blow it up. This shouldn't be minimized.lol
Good ol Blue! Too bad we can't smell it cause that looks tasty. 
View attachment 1530619

I had a question, why is your clone dome dry? I usually leave about a half inch of ph'd nute water in there to help out with the Rh & the new roots.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice update bro lookin good that BC bud shot is wicked!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 3, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Man that bubba and the NL look awesome bro! Remember to veg that Bubba as long as possible! They don't stretch that much at all. The NL on the other hand stretched on me like a mofo!  Good looking plants bro! My wife just went down to Ace Hardware and put down some money on a Springfield XDM .45 for me! I will get it on fathers day!


nice dude a 45 always comes in handy nice little hand cannon.



Howard Stern said:


> What an asshole! LOL





OrezO said:


> I had to steal your pic & blow it up. This shouldn't be minimized.lol
> Good ol Blue! Too bad we can't smell it cause that looks tasty.
> View attachment 1530619
> 
> I had a question, why is your clone dome dry? I usually leave about a half inch of ph'd nute water in there to help out with the Rh & the new roots.


I dont know dude seems like whenever i put water in there i start getting a green goo growing everywhere so i didnt like that so stopped and seem to fix it, the cubes are always wet squishy i spray them 3 times a day.

but as soon as start back work im might have to keep some water in there, lol.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice update bro lookin good that BC bud shot is wicked!!


Thanks dude, i hope they really explode but who knows!! It really easy to tell these bC arent the biggest yeilder my afrodite looks twice as much bud sites but the exact same size and everything. but the smell and thc knocks it out of the water haha.

smells like fruity peppeld cereal mmmmm yummy.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 3, 2011)

We will see bro I haven't gotten it yet but I am excited. I wish we could hook up and go shooting! A lil bad news on the PS, I just took a look and one was sprouting bananas. It was the one by the door so I will check the rest. By no means am I going to get rid of the strain! They are frosty as fuck and I didn't top them so they are starting to lean! LOL I can't fucking wait to smoke some finished bud off of that lady!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh i bet buddy im sure its kill for sure, and if you waited long they good be good bananas that people use the tecnique to make fem seeds haha.


----------



## ghb (Apr 4, 2011)

i know what you are saying about the blue cheese having less bud sites, i always notice that, when i grow them with little to no veg you get very little yield off them, they grow like a vine. the buds look a lot fatter than on the aphrodite to me though, looking very tasty indeed.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Oh i bet buddy im sure its kill for sure, and if you waited long they good be good bananas that people use the tecnique to make fem seeds haha.


Trust me on this brotha that PS aint going anywhere! Just took one lady down and just can't get over how frosty they are! I am not too worried about naners anymore, I can controll them if it is naners. The hard one to stay on top of is the sneaky hermies that have the naners on the nodes and shit. Those stay covered then BAM they are open and you are fucked. The naners stand out to me like a white guy at the million man march! So I can just pluck them with some tweezers. Long live PS and you need to take clones off that Bubba to bro just in case she is a monster! I have had good luck with them but some put out way more than others for sure so get a couple of clones before you throw that pig into flower brotha!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 4, 2011)

ghb said:


> i know what you are saying about the blue cheese having less bud sites, i always notice that, when i grow them with little to no veg you get very little yield off them, they grow like a vine. the buds look a lot fatter than on the aphrodite to me though, looking very tasty indeed.


ya they are fatter but not as thirsty of yeild, but im sure i will when in taste, haha and high.

that afrodite looks like its going to be a good yeilder for sure



Howard Stern said:


> Trust me on this brotha that PS aint going anywhere! Just took one lady down and just can't get over how frosty they are! I am not too worried about naners anymore, I can controll them if it is naners. The hard one to stay on top of is the sneaky hermies that have the naners on the nodes and shit. Those stay covered then BAM they are open and you are fucked. The naners stand out to me like a white guy at the million man march! So I can just pluck them with some tweezers. Long live PS and you need to take clones off that Bubba to bro just in case she is a monster! I have had good luck with them but some put out way more than others for sure so get a couple of clones before you throw that pig into flower brotha!


I always use your advice howard!!!  im going to clone the crap out of that bubba lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 4, 2011)

I am baked right now HP but I will have a smoke report on that PS here in a week. If that strain is the bomb we may have to meet up! I am looking for a road trip here soon. I will bring my MMJ buddies and we can have a blast!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow that would be amazing bro, my b-day is mid-may perfect timing i would have a good stock supply, and should be having puppies around that time so i will have some extra cash to fuck around with haha.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Your welcome, and yes just starting to finish it up. I bought some Grand daddy purple to pleasure myself since i have to stop smoking by the end of the weekend until work starts so i get a nice cleanse going.


hahaha, what? so you stop smoking REdneck and replace it with a cleanse of grand daddy purps? your crazy HP!!!and if your looking for a quick piss test that works have you tried the synthetic pee?.. Quick fix.. comes in a bag, fake pee with a heating pad..strap it around your leg under your pants..keep it warm.. the shit works..hahahahah


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, what? so you stop smoking REdneck and replace it with a cleanse of grand daddy purps? your crazy HP!!!and if your looking for a quick piss test that works have you tried the synthetic pee?.. Quick fix.. comes in a bag, fake pee with a heating pad..strap it around your leg under your pants..keep it warm.. the shit works..hahahahah


I was laughing cus he said he was going to "Pleasure himself" with some Grand daddy purp! LOL I love my weed as much as the next guy but I wouldn't jerk off with it!  HP really loves that GDP I guess?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

hahaha, your fuckin hysterical Howard.. i totally missed that.. HP is one sick dude.. a freak., a total freak. i never imagined he was that obsessed ..oh well i still respect him , what ever turns you on i guess.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah! Lookin real good HotP! Sicilians in the Pacific Standard Timezone STAY HIGH!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, what? so you stop smoking REdneck and replace it with a cleanse of grand daddy purps? your crazy HP!!!and if your looking for a quick piss test that works have you tried the synthetic pee?.. Quick fix.. comes in a bag, fake pee with a heating pad..strap it around your leg under your pants..keep it warm.. the shit works..hahahahah


Well at the end of the month i have a piss test i was thinking the fake pee but im tripping balls lol. I was just going to stop smoking for 4weeks than do it, do you know any brands or any of you used that have worked 100% lol. oh im out of weed totally as of today redneck and GDP all gone 



Howard Stern said:


> I was laughing cus he said he was going to "Pleasure himself" with some Grand daddy purp! LOL I love my weed as much as the next guy but I wouldn't jerk off with it!  HP really loves that GDP I guess?


ROFL i dont pull the chicken with my weed, but smoking a ton of redneck for a while and that GDP was top shelf da bomb bro ridicuious so yes i was pleasuring my pallet i call it lol.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, your fuckin hysterical Howard.. i totally missed that.. HP is one sick dude.. a freak., a total freak. i never imagined he was that obsessed ..oh well i still respect him , what ever turns you on i guess.


sometimes i imagine myself in a tub with weed filled to the chin, but ntohing about fucking weed, lol. Lately i have been all about taste of weed, i think im going to stick with the sweet ones, i love the blueberryies, grapefruit, pinnapples, oranges, banana, fruitty pepples, all the sweet strains for sure.



bushybush said:


> Yeah! Lookin real good HotP! Sicilians in the Pacific Standard Timezone STAY HIGH!


Great to have you hear Bushybush, thanks bro.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 5, 2011)

looking smashing mate


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey you don't have to pull the chicken with your weed but it sure as hell is more fun to do it when you are high! LOL My favorite line is " I beat my dick like it owes me money"!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 5, 2011)

Sad news the bubblegum and grape kush i had inflower both turned male shitty!! i cut them they werent worth keeping as males at all. The northern lights on the good note showed sex and is female so thats awesome, i replaced the 2 plants i cut with another grape kush and bubble gum hopefully they are both female its my last to plants of those strains.





las fingerez said:


> looking smashing mate


thanks bro!



Howard Stern said:


> Hey you don't have to pull the chicken with your weed but it sure as hell is more fun to do it when you are high! LOL My favorite line is " I beat my dick like it owes me money"!!!!


lol to funny buddy, u are so true about wackin it when ur high!!!


----------



## ghb (Apr 6, 2011)

tough luck on the males, you did the right thing in getting rid of them.

how are the afro and BC coming on, bet they are getting fatter by the second now, how's things smelling?, you still not getting paranoid about the lack of a filter yet?.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

ghb said:


> tough luck on the males, you did the right thing in getting rid of them.
> 
> how are the afro and BC coming on, bet they are getting fatter by the second now, how's things smelling?, you still not getting paranoid about the lack of a filter yet?.


ya it was a shitty deal, the smell isnt noticable out side at all, and as soon as i walk in the flower room it stinky as hell. but a filter would be nice and put me at ease.


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't use any filters currently, and I rather enjoy the smell. I am legal but I have had friends tell me they can smell it outside so I will be adding a carbon filter to my new flower tent once I can afford it. Not sure if I will put one in the veg box, until I see how much the one on flower kills the smell.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I don't use any filters currently, and I rather enjoy the smell. I am legal but I have had friends tell me they can smell it outside so I will be adding a carbon filter to my new flower tent once I can afford it. Not sure if I will put one in the veg box, until I see how much the one on flower kills the smell.


Ya im legal also, just grow in a shed and a lot easier to break into and for cops to go into with out asking.

but my shed exhaust is about 20ft in the air, and we have a constant wind influence that would blow anything into my yard, but there is windshifts, but i have never smelled it in my yard yet.

but it still makes me nervous i need to get a filter once i get the money but its going to take a bit to get into my shed so im not stressing crazy, just when my cuz tells me there is motorcycle cops next to my house.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well at the end of the month i have a piss test i was thinking the fake pee but im tripping balls lol. I was just going to stop smoking for 4weeks than do it, do you know any brands or any of you used that have worked 100% lol. oh im out of weed totally as of today redneck and GDP all gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya im legal also, just grow in a shed and a lot easier to break into and for cops to go into with out asking.
> 
> but my shed exhaust is about 20ft in the air, and we have a constant wind influence that would blow anything into my yard, but there is windshifts, but i have never smelled it in my yard yet.
> 
> but it still makes me nervous i need to get a filter once i get the money but its going to take a bit to get into my shed so im not stressing crazy, just when my cuz tells me there is motorcycle cops next to my house.


wow, i have a really killer filter.. Phat filter.. it works wonderfully. I grow in a tent, completely seeled . when i open it up.. BAM.. the smell will just knock you over its so powerful. but when the tents zipped i cannot smell ANYTHING in the room. I vent to an open window . HOttie, you gotta get a filter, dont you live in the ghetto? Any gangsta gettin a whiff of your magic is prob going to investigate a bit further.. dont tempt anyone man, id hate to see you get ripped off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, i have a really killer filter.. Phat filter.. it works wonderfully. I grow in a tent, completely seeled . when i open it up.. BAM.. the smell will just knock you over its so powerful. but when the tents zipped i cannot smell ANYTHING in the room. I vent to an open window . HOttie, you gotta get a filter, dont you live in the ghetto? Any gangsta gettin a whiff of your magic is prob going to investigate a bit further.. dont tempt anyone man, id hate to see you get ripped off!!!!!!!!!


haha ya they are going to need more than simple hand tools to break in lol, so my pit should notify me if anything is happening and she doesnt like people when im not there lol.

cool about the fake pee, ya mine is at the end of the month, it should be around the 27th, and it takes 28 days to get out of your system if your normally active. i on the other hand is way above active and with about 15% body fat, so i should be able to cleanse myself in about 14days hopefully if i run every morning and drink a ton of water  i have 19 days until i start work and my piss test will be with 3-7 days after i start.

people with higher fat% and being no active and eat like shit will take the totall 28days, but with my workouts and and drink plenty of water i shouldbe able to cleanse, on the 12 day i take a 20 dollar body cleanse pill which is suppose to make u clean but i dont trust that shit lol.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 6, 2011)

Also legal, but I've heard "dude, I could smell your herb 3 houses away!"......So yeah it's filter time for me as well. 

It's always something!

I agree HP, I workout a lot and drink tons of water.....I passed a test 15 days after stopping. You got it! It can be done if you are not a big fatass! hahahah Those fat cells REALLLLY like to hold onto that sweet, sweet THC!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Also legal, but I've heard "dude, I could smell your herb 3 houses away!"......So yeah it's filter time for me as well.
> 
> It's always something!
> 
> I agree HP, I workout a lot and drink tons of water.....I passed a test 15 days after stopping. You got it! It can be done if you are not a big fatass! hahahah Those fat cells REALLLLY like to hold onto that sweet, sweet THC!


ya bro exactly i do it all the time, working for the gov. does have its disadvantages but i think im going to buy that "quick fix" its hella cheap only 36 buck for the Plus version and it u dont have to mix and it can be heated and cooled many times with out spoiling, so i think that will be the perfect fix just always have 1 on me not that hard lol. i might buy 1 now and 1 for reserve so i got backups lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 6, 2011)

FUCK! Hopefully that last gum is a female bro! Fingers crossed on that one brotha!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> FUCK! Hopefully that last gum is a female bro! Fingers crossed on that one brotha!


so are mine brother, this is the one that had early thc production on the leafs and is very indica dom.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> so are mine brother, this is the one that had early thc production on the leafs and is very indica dom.


Well if you can't get a girl I will and make some beans, or maybe a road trip with some clones!  I will just have to research some clones that only you can get in your area.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

ya dude for sure check it out i plan to go to oaksterdam here pretty soon as soon as i get some extra and do a mimi vacation.

tonight i plan to take some clones from the northern lights if i like the yeild and how they grow, i will keep it around, but seems to be a little stretchy, than most the others.

u said they get huge but i started flowering very early and topped it so i hope its not to much more lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey hotphyre, just saw your thread so I thought I'd pop in for a quick cuppa tea. It's not often I see a thread on new posts that I want to venture into. New Posts can be like the Wild West!

Nice range of ladies you have. How is the flowering cut BlueB Skunky ting? I am a lazy ass and always end up taking cuts when the plants in flower, or realise I haven't cloned something I need. I think the flowering clones always produce some interesting plants though. Good luck with your weewee test as well, lol. 

Peace, DST


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey hotphyre, just saw your thread so I thought I'd pop in for a quick cuppa tea. It's not often I see a thread on new posts that I want to venture into. New Posts can be like the Wild West!
> 
> Nice range of ladies you have. How is the flowering cut BlueB Skunky ting? I am a lazy ass and always end up taking cuts when the plants in flower, or realise I haven't cloned something I need. I think the flowering clones always produce some interesting plants though. Good luck with your weewee test as well, lol.
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks bro, your more than welcome to chill and follow along its just starting to get intresting, im buying quick fix fuck having to worry about it. lol

ya i usually grab clones as soon as they show sex so there not to far into flowering and seems to be working just fine, they root and after about 2 weeks veg flip them back to flower in 1gal. and u have a good little plant.

But the BB skunk might be her only rodeo, i took a cutting at the right time, but just didnt want to root. and i should of took 2 but i didnt, so i took another right before preflowering as so far its looking good but no roots yet i think the strain is a bitch to clone, i havent had any problems with any others.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 7, 2011)

> In Veg.- Redneck, Blue Dream, Afgan Kush, Skywalker, OG kush, Banana Kush, Powerwalker


hey yo wherd you do the banana kush from


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> hey yo wherd you do the banana kush from


From a buddy who is a hobby breeder that created his version of it and it was dank as hell but it ended up hermi on me so really dont know what to say lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 7, 2011)

i been sniffin around for sum banana og, kush, double diped anything -if you hear of keep me in mind 

i hit yo star on the way out 

thanks
1Luv


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

ya ill let you know if i come across it again for sure


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

Look at my new boy!!!

He is a firecracker for sure all he does is eat, poop and bite me, hehe


----------



## OrezO (Apr 7, 2011)

Its too bad they grow up. I love them when their that young, so fn cute. Beautiful boy you got there.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks dude!!! I cant wait for him to grow he is going to be a smokin stud


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL puppies are so fucking cool! I love their energy! How does your girl like him? She hasn't had puppies has she? I know you said she was a pussy so I bet the puppy will be taking her bed from her! LOL What kind of pup is that bro?


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 8, 2011)

Its a Blue nose pitbull 100%, it a Tri coloringm like they have brindles and such. but more of a rott. look.

ya he is a little rascal and beats up my other pit but she is very mothery to him, she is prego but only been a week since the breeding so she is cool.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2011)

Mighty fine looking boy you've got there HP. Here's to a long healthy life for the lad!

New life long friend.

peace
doublejj
P.S. I showed his pic to my dog Molly, and she said he's a bit too young, to come back and see her in a year. lol!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 8, 2011)

HAHAHA YEAH!!! He's awesome! Picture 4 is hilarious. He looks like me when I'm smelling some GDP


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 8, 2011)

doublejj said:


> Mighty fine looking boy you've got there HP. Here's to a long healthy life for the lad!
> 
> New life long friend.
> 
> ...


haha to funny well you tell your girl molly that he will be ready at 10months so bring the date up 2 months lol.

thanks bud he and my other one are treated like kings and queens around here lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 8, 2011)

bushybush said:


> HAHAHA YEAH!!! He's awesome! Picture 4 is hilarious. He looks like me when I'm smelling some GDP


Haha ya i thought that pic was sick so i sent it in to Jones Soda Co. and hopefully they pick it to throw on there bottles.... free advertisement hahaha


----------



## gumball (Apr 8, 2011)

Gorgeous pup HP  We have a brindle box, but I have grown very fond of that blue color, but not the 100% blue price


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 8, 2011)

gumball said:


> Gorgeous pup HP  We have a brindle box, but I have grown very fond of that blue color, but not the 100% blue price


Well Gumball i happen to breed as a hobby of mind and if you are interested in a pup let me know at any time via PM, of course and ill give you some info and such!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Its a Blue nose pitbull 100%, it a Tri coloringm like they have brindles and such. but more of a rott. look.
> 
> ya he is a little rascal and beats up my other pit but she is very mothery to him, she is prego but only been a week since the breeding so she is cool.


good deal bro glad to hear your girl is cool with the new pup. Sometimes dogs can get a lil jealous.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 9, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> good deal bro glad to hear your girl is cool with the new pup. Sometimes dogs can get a lil jealous.


ya well we treat them both like kids so they get equal love haha.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 9, 2011)

Well a update for a lovely sat. night and for everyone suggesting for me to get a filter i think its time to as soon as i can find the money to get it, lol. Boy is that BC a stinky fucker, i went to lowes and bought 4 tubs of odor gel, for a total of 17 bucks and its totally covering the smell now! but for how long ..... haha

The Flower ROOm--

Blue Cheese(Day 56)-

Afrodite(Day 56)-

White Dawg 1(Day 42)-

White Dawg 2(Day 42)-

BlueBerry Skunk(Day 35)-

RP Headband(12/12 sprout), Blue Cheese clone in 1gal.-

Grape Kush(Day 5)-

Bubble Gum(Day 5)praying its a female-

Afrodite clone(Day 23)-

Northern Lights(Day 30)-



The veg Box

Bubba(Day Veg. 35day)-

misc, seeds and clones-

CLones, Casey jones, BB skunk, Northern lights, bubba-


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice, I am getting a 6x24 500cfm phat filter in 1 - 2 weeks, to go with my 435 cfm fan and 2 hoods.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 9, 2011)

Ya I was think of something similar but probably a 8in. Since my hood is a 8 in but I could run a 6 with a adapter.

I have the same cfm u have just been thinking on which way to roll. Right now smells fresh rain breeze, haha the whole alley smell like it lol.


----------



## gumball (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I could go on and on about how that was such a great update, and how good the bud's are looking, etc, etc... ::

But you get to wake up and go see for yourself everyday 

Great work bro 

And I may consider that pup thing.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice update bro lookin real good, wish i could get a whiff of that BC for sure!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 10, 2011)

gumball said:


> Well I could go on and on about how that was such a great update, and how good the bud's are looking, etc, etc... ::
> 
> But you get to wake up and go see for yourself everyday
> 
> ...


Ya bro for sure, im actually having pups in 2 months, and maybe another litter at the end of the year, i try and get 2 a year but sometimes only one, depends on demand and i dont like to overbreed at all, all of my dogs are family dogs and are for love and joy, 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice update bro lookin real good, wish i could get a whiff of that BC for sure!!!


Ya during the day when the lights are off and the sun beats on the shed it covers the odor eaters lol, but at night its hard to smell it now with all of those things in there.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

So over the past 24 hours, trics on both the blue cheese and afrodite are starting to amber, and have noticed the calyx starting to swell, but I want them to go another week myself, but people say to cut as soon as they see amber but they just aren't swollen enough and there is like no brown hairs so asking you guy what to do lol


----------



## gumball (Apr 11, 2011)

Well if this is your first grow of her I would say to take a little now and the rest when its more amber so you can determine which way you like her most. Especially if you have a clone of her our plan to reveg.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

gumball said:


> Well if this is your first grow of her I would say to take a little now and the rest when its more amber so you can determine which way you like her most. Especially if you have a clone of her our plan to reveg.


Thanks for the input buddy!! i cut a branch a couple of days ago and just by looks, its not done i was so baked last night amber is just starting to show but im giving it at least 48hours more to see how much the calyx's swell, im looking for that goodness and like no hairs are dead i hate judging by trics.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah judging by trich's is a fucking pain in the ass! I chop some down and the hairs aren't all amber and when dry it takes away from the bag appeal. I would let her go for a lil while and see if more trich's go amber on ya. It may just be a few of them going amber, what was the milky ratio? If the plant looks nowhere near done I would just let her ride HP. You know what looks done and you also know how a plant looks when she is done. JMHO


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

exactly and by the looks i wouldnt cut it, but the amber trics did put me on red alert, also last night i was going threw my plants and doing evening checks,

I found the white dawg 1 and it was a hermi im pissed i cut the bitch right away. it was a genetic hermi and glad i dont have anymore of the seeds lol.

But nothin was effected by it, just saw on some of the branches the female flowers sarting to push out bananas and i really hope my other white dawg doesnt there from the same batch of seeds. but no sign at all on the bitch


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> exactly and by the looks i wouldnt cut it, but the amber trics did put me on red alert, also last night i was going threw my plants and doing evening checks,
> 
> I found the white dawg 1 and it was a hermi im pissed i cut the bitch right away. it was a genetic hermi and glad i dont have anymore of the seeds lol.
> 
> But nothin was effected by it, just saw on some of the branches the female flowers sarting to push out bananas and i really hope my other white dawg doesnt there from the same batch of seeds. but no sign at all on the bitch


Fuck sorry to hear bro, I don't mind the hermies that push bananas out at the buds but the ones on the branches are tricky bitches to keep up on. At least if it is on the buds you can just pluck them with tweezers every day and keep up on them. I call them my Nirvana hermies! LOL The Attitude hermies tend to go on the branches. That reminds me I have to go germ some beans. I think I am going to take another stab at some northern lights from Nirvana! I took 8 clones a few days ago, two Herc, two Purple haze and 4 Shana clones!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

ya i wish i had nirvana hermies lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

Be carefull what you wish for! LOL I know that the bubbas that do end up pushing out bananas put out more end weight than the regular ol females and they don't put out that many naners, maybe 10-15 total so if you keep on top of them you are fine! If you take clones of that bubba and she hermies on ya HP keep the clones around till the end of that pig's flowering bro. You may be supprised how much you like the end weight and smoke so maybe have to do a lil naner plucking to get 3 oz's per plant of some sweet smoking/tasteing bud. Worth the work IMHO.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Be carefull what you wish for! LOL I know that the bubbas that do end up pushing out bananas put out more end weight than the regular ol females and they don't put out that many naners, maybe 10-15 total so if you keep on top of them you are fine! If you take clones of that bubba and she hermies on ya HP keep the clones around till the end of that pig's flowering bro. You may be supprised how much you like the end weight and smoke so maybe have to do a lil naner plucking to get 3 oz's per plant of some sweet smoking/tasteing bud. Worth the work IMHO.


Thanks for the info buddy, i will keep them around and taste the smoke for sure lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

HI Hottie, so far behind on your journal.. sorry.. but i just had to comment on your ADORABLE new family member... what a heart breaker!!!!!! hope your well buddy!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

It's cool, and thanks doc he is a little rascal and already thinks he runs the house, haha.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 12, 2011)

Well Today is day 61 of the blue cheese and afrodite, the blue cheese est grow time is 65 days, and im going to harvest on that day(im pretty sure), now the afrodite est days way day 50 and they dont look close to being done so Kanabia bad info, Big buddah good info. I cant wait for the harvest though im smokin on my last bowl Maui Waui and plan on stoping until i get a good cure on that blue cheese.

I checked the BC this morning and more hairs are dieing and i gave it a real good flush yesterday, the calyx are swellin more and more and im getting excited.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome report HP!!!!!!!! i have heard nothing but rave reviews about the cheeses.. any cheese over here is better than nothin, i guess. Do you ever flush with Molassas? will you continue to grow when you go back to work?
Peace,
amber


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn, you got all this going on and you are moving too? 

Congrats on your new fertilizer maker. My pup shits three times a day, still does at 10 months old. 
No complaints, I just had no idea food went through them so fast.

About hermies, I don't get them very often and I have used nirvana's fem seed a couple times. I had a greenhouse seed herm on me but it was over nuted big time in week 3 and 4 of flower. Hy PPM meter was off. Anyway I took the seed from her and grew it, out of 10 seeds five sprouted, One was a monster but the other four were runts. Where was I going with this? Oh yeah, question: So lets say you find a hermie and you got say, 2 weeks left to flower and you left it in there. Is it really gonna make any difference? The trichomes are already there and ripe, How long do you think it would take to actually make a seed.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Awesome report HP!!!!!!!! i have heard nothing but rave reviews about the cheeses.. any cheese over here is better than nothin, i guess. Do you ever flush with Molassas? will you continue to grow when you go back to work?
> Peace,
> amber


Haha this is my hobby of course im going to cont. while im working i might not be on here as much by im sure i will stop in from time to time for sure. lol

No i never flush with molassas, i only use water, but i tend to use water for the last few feeding than i just give extra water and let it run threw to simulate a flush in my mind.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 12, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Damn, you got all this going on and you are moving too?
> 
> Congrats on your new fertilizer maker. My pup shits three times a day, still does at 10 months old.
> No complaints, I just had no idea food went through them so fast.
> ...


So i totally agree with you about the seed making it does take time, i cut a white dawg recently due to hermi but it wasnt pushing out bananas out of the buds the lower buds and premautre were forming male parts lol, they look like preflower with a few hairs than you can see male flower emerging from the preflowers. The nirvana hermi problem howard was talking about is the mature buds pushin bananas he plucks the male parts and usually doesnt have any problems, which i would also i guess you dont have to pluck but oh well, the ones i have suck and i would say its bad beans but who the fuck knows, i have plants with not a dam thing wrong from the attitude, but seems clones and seeds i get from other people that arent a reptuable seed bank just fucking blow and some tend to hermi. but that doesnt mean im going to try free stuff


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 12, 2011)

And cruzer ya this little guy eats so much and poops more lol.

ya so much going on in my life and so little time haha


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 12, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> And cruzer ya this little guy eats so much and poops more lol.
> 
> ya so much going on in my life and so little time haha


Is he close to being house broken? That is the only thing I don't like about puppies is they shit everywhere and it is hard to punish a puppie!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 12, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Is he close to being house broken? That is the only thing I don't like about puppies is they shit everywhere and it is hard to punish a puppie!


Well not yet but he seems to be listening quite well with commands and goes every time i take him out, but sometimes i wait to long and cant be mad at my mistake!

starts off every 30min than after a few days can be every hour than after he is like 12weeks usually a few hours and build up from there. he just has gotten down not to poo or piss in his crate at night so he is starting to get a hang on things


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2011)

ahhh i love him bro 

girls looking great 2


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks bro he is awesome


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 12, 2011)

So at what age do you start feeding him gun powder and beating him to get him ready to fight?????


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 12, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> So at what age do you start feeding him gun powder and beating him to get him ready to fight?????


FUCK THAT bro, lol!!!!!!!!!!!

i would never ever hit this dog, or any dog unless they deserve it lol. j/k

but gun powder its already in his blood lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah just fucking around bro! I was hopeing that some dog lover would have seen that post and got all asshurt! I know you would never do that, glad to hear he has powder in his blood already! My dog as sleeping pills in her blood! That bitch sleeps probably around 19 hrs a day! I swear if I was re-incarnated I would want to come back as my dog! She only gets up to eat, shit, and get treats from the wife or kids!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 13, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah just fucking around bro! I was hopeing that some dog lover would have seen that post and got all asshurt! I know you would never do that, glad to hear he has powder in his blood already! My dog as sleeping pills in her blood! That bitch sleeps probably around 19 hrs a day! I swear if I was re-incarnated I would want to come back as my dog! She only gets up to eat, shit, and get treats from the wife or kids!


Haha ya dude that sounds like the life, lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey bro remember readin early on you use biobizz topmax ive just got my hands on a 10L bottle and was wonderin if its ok to use instead of canna boost and with my PK13/14?
Also mate any other tips on the stuff would be wicked cheers!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey bro remember readin early on you use biobizz topmax ive just got my hands on a 10L bottle and was wonderin if its ok to use instead of canna boost and with my PK13/14?
> Also mate any other tips on the stuff would be wicked cheers!!!


Well i had some good and bad results with bio bizz, at first they were awesome top max is amazing and works very well i used the recommened amount on the bottle, on the canna boost and pk13/14 i really have no clue bud i dont run coco, i use soil.

the bad reviews on it is make sure to store at proper temp. if they get over heated or to cold, well both happened to me lol. they pretty much turned the nutes worthless and fucked up the plants man, lol.

but besides that i would use them for sure if i got them for free but im loving the fox farms at the moment!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for that mate, gunna give it a go for sure  !!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I went out tonight about 30 min before the lights came on and decided to cut the blue cheese, it has been 63 days since flip and looks like it going to be some killer smoke, I didn't get to snap any photos before the chop but I am going to post up some trim'd photos


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 13, 2011)

Well here is some quick shots, the one dried bud is from a couple of days ago, it was a little sample to see if it was done, and today all the clear was cloudy and amber starting to show i didnt want it to go much longer since i got plenty of more bud to come lol.


----------



## OrezO (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel the same way, time to chop for 4/20, but I have to wait till this weekend....too damn busy. Nice nugs & good job. That looks like some killer smoke.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 13, 2011)

OrezO said:


> I feel the same way, time to chop for 4/20, but I have to wait till this weekend....too damn busy. Nice nugs & good job. That looks like some killer smoke.


Ya I want some good bud for 4/20 also, lol.

That was also a big factor!


----------



## gumball (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice harvest HP


----------



## ghb (Apr 14, 2011)

nice harvest man, nugs look fat and hard, enjoy your smoke.

when is aphrodite falling to the reaper?, smoke report on the cheese please


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 14, 2011)

gumball said:


> Nice harvest HP


Thanks bro!!



ghb said:


> nice harvest man, nugs look fat and hard, enjoy your smoke.
> 
> when is aphrodite falling to the reaper?, smoke report on the cheese please


oh she is going to be a little cunt and not go anywhere near her cut date i think, its day 64 and suppose to cut at day 50 haha, so i have notice calyx swelling but all of the hairs are pearly white so im giving it more time.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey brotha! I am chopping two Shana's tomorrow! Don't know if they will be ready for 420 or not but I got enough weed so I am not worried about having weed by 420!  Looks good bro but did you have a group shot of all the bud you got off the plant? Buds look like they have alot of resin on them so should be a good smoke for sure! Glad to hear that you harvested a plant! Harvesting a plant is like going to the Gym. You don't want to do it but once you get it done you are happy you did it!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi mate nice harvest pics, Lookin like some quality bud you got there, cant wait for the smoke report
Whats this 4/20 you guys are talkin about??


----------



## ghb (Apr 15, 2011)

in the states it is month then day then year, in the uk we do day then month then year, so in 5 days it will be 4/20/2011 and you know how us pot heads love a bit of 420!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi mate nice harvest pics, Lookin like some quality bud you got there, cant wait for the smoke report
> Whats this 4/20 you guys are talkin about??


Really!!! APril 20Th you dont celebrate it.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey brotha! I am chopping two Shana's tomorrow! Don't know if they will be ready for 420 or not but I got enough weed so I am not worried about having weed by 420!  Looks good bro but did you have a group shot of all the bud you got off the plant? Buds look like they have alot of resin on them so should be a good smoke for sure! Glad to hear that you harvested a plant! Harvesting a plant is like going to the Gym. You don't want to do it but once you get it done you are happy you did it!


ya i thought i threw a group shot up but ill take one right now and post it.


----------



## ghb (Apr 15, 2011)

i aint got shit for 420, my last bit of bought blue cheese is nearly gone, and i won't have anything decent for atleast 3 weeks.

one of my plants died when the fan fell on it so i'll be smoking a 10week+ strain that has been cut at 4 weeks, that should be nice.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Well thats a bummer brother, i got some 5 buck a gram stuff im smoking on now bubba kush and it sucks lol, well it does the job but look and quality it totally worth 5/gram lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Here you go howard, i know it yielded on the lite side but thats expected with the strain.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Here you go howard, i know it yielded on the lite side but thats expected with the strain.
> View attachment 1552118


Thanks for the pic bro! As long as you are not expecting big yeilds but quality bud looks great to me! I see your de-humidifier in there!  I am off to go cut down two Shanas today! I have a friend helping so hopefully we get them both done. Sometimes we BS more than trim! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks for the pic bro! As long as you are not expecting big yeilds but quality bud looks great to me! I see your de-humidifier in there!  I am off to go cut down two Shanas today! I have a friend helping so hopefully we get them both done. Sometimes we BS more than trim! LOL


Haha ya i totally know what you mean about the bs'ing, and no trimming.

Im guessing 1.5 to 2 ounces for this plant but it might be more on the 1.5. I cant wait for this afrodite to be done i saw some brown hairs last night, and i hope im able to cut within a week.

i know that plant is over 2 ounces for sure but we will see...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey HP, whats shakin? how much water do you pull from your dehumidifer over night? just curious.. can you believe i can pull over 2 liters in a 6 hour period? no fuckin joke .. thats how damn wet it is over here.. total insanity!!!!!!!!!!
Your bud looks super delicious..there always seems to be something new to smoke at your pad!!!!!!lucky dog.lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey HP, whats shakin? how much water do you pull from your dehumidifer over night? just curious.. can you believe i can pull over 2 liters in a 6 hour period? no fuckin joke .. thats how damn wet it is over here.. total insanity!!!!!!!!!!
> Your bud looks super delicious..there always seems to be something new to smoke at your pad!!!!!!lucky dog.lol


Hehe ya i love having herb it just makes me, ME and i dont feel like a ghost walkin around.

i usually dont have to change this one very often maybe once every 3-5 days maybe more often if my closet was packed with buds, but with one plant it isnt to bad at all.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck its friday at 545 in the PM and there aint shit to fucking do!!!!!

i think im going to play more zombies on the xbox, but i wanted to tend to the plants really good tonight but still have over a hour to kill before lights on!!!

mmmmmmmm cookies..wild cherry pepsi and red vines,,,,,,100%fat free haha lovely


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Fuck its friday at 545 in the PM and there aint shit to fucking do!!!!!
> 
> i think im going to play more zombies on the xbox, but i wanted to tend to the plants really good tonight but still have over a hour to kill before lights on!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmm cookies..wild cherry pepsi and red vines,,,,,,100%fat free haha lovely


Sounds good to me bro! Tending plants is always cool, unless you find a problem. Just smoke some weed and play some video games. I just got boarderlands from Game Fly and I love that game. They have it for the xbox so if you haven't played it yet give it a try HP.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

I have played borderlands its fun no doubt. just zombies i can play for hours on black ops.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

So here is a little things i have been working on.

Phillipine Landrace sativas- 100% sativa, 16-17 week flower and when introduced to cool temps suppose to change purple. with a soaring head high for hours.

I planted 3 beans out of the 5 i have and hopefully one is a female than looks nice and healthy-


Here is 3 clones that finally rooted and plan to plant in containers tomorrow, they are casey jones, from the shmoes cut, i guess this is the real deal and im happy a buddy could mail me a branch-

Here is the afrodite she still has some time in here but starting to look really good-


Can anyone guess how many plants are in here???



Ill list all the strains-

Afrodite
white dawg
headband aka sour kush
blueberry skunk
bubba
blue cheese
bubble gum
northern lights


----------



## ghb (Apr 16, 2011)

do you how to say owned in russian?................ownt!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 16, 2011)

ghb said:


> do you how to say owned in russian?................ownt!!


Awesome dude.......Kaaaabooomm


----------



## gumball (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome pic's HP  I am gonna plant my auto NL bean tonight, cant wait to see how it goes


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 16, 2011)

gumball said:


> Awesome pic's HP  I am gonna plant my auto NL bean tonight, cant wait to see how it goes


Nice, I am waiting for my first auto finish right now and haven't decided when I will germ the nl auto.


----------



## OrezO (Apr 16, 2011)

That Phillipine Landrace is going to be interesting. Thats going to test your patience, you'll just have to stick it in a corner & wait the the 4 months for it to mature. Thats crazy bro, good luck, I hope you find a nice fem in those 3.


----------



## gumball (Apr 16, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Nice, I am waiting for my first auto finish right now and haven't decided when I will germ the nl auto.


I heard the Nirvana NL auto's dont auto, but I am starting it 12/12 and hope it grows like the bean stalk, LOL


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine is the G13 NL Auto from the Attitude B-Day special. I hope I can afford to order some more seeds on 4/20.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 16, 2011)

gumball said:


> Awesome pic's HP  I am gonna plant my auto NL bean tonight, cant wait to see how it goes


Nice buddy i hope it all works out for you, those autos can be a trickster lol.



OrezO said:


> That Phillipine Landrace is going to be interesting. Thats going to test your patience, you'll just have to stick it in a corner & wait the the 4 months for it to mature. Thats crazy bro, good luck, I hope you find a nice fem in those 3.


Ya i have a few more in case there nice and what they say they are, but it will be in the corner for sure growing the shape of the room lol. IM not going to veg. it that long at all. 




rasputin71 said:


> Mine is the G13 NL Auto from the Attitude B-Day special. I hope I can afford to order some more seeds on 4/20.


I want to also, but looks like to me i wont be buying anything soon with this house shit coming up.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 16, 2011)

Afrodite(day 65)- noted to be 50 days strain so im just rolling with it.

White dawg-

Blueberry skunk-

Northern lights(seems to be a little stretchy)-

afrodite clone with 0veg, and headband from 12/12 from seed-

Bubble gum-

Overall group pics-

and i didnt take any of the bubba dang it, and blue cheese clone with 0 veg.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey mate nice update.............love this pic







So is the BigB BC a low yieldin strain bro????


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 17, 2011)

Ya i would say it is, i think this afrodite is going to yeild quite more bro.

I got about 45g off this one plant so about 1 1/2 ounces or so.

i wish it yielded more but what can i say i veg. for only about 2 weeks they only had about 3 nodes, with no training besides a little trimming on the lower branches.

I started in 1 gal and finished in a 3gal.

The high is very strong last for at least 2 hours with out a cure. that taste is sweet but cheesy but i cant wait to get a good cure on it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats pretty good then mate with the little veg!!,..........im goin for 5-6weeks and there on there 7th node now at 24days so hopin there on like 14+ when i flip.............im goin to pot them up tomoz to there 10L airpots...........and i bring the 600w hps dual spec in for a week before the flip also!
Let me no the smoke report on the cured stuff for sure mare!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thats pretty good then mate with the little veg!!,..........im goin for 5-6weeks and there on there 7th node now at 24days so hopin there on like 14+ when i flip.............im goin to pot them up tomoz to there 10L airpots...........and i bring the 600w hps dual spec in for a week before the flip also!
> Let me no the smoke report on the cured stuff for sure mare!!!!


Oh i will but i just took the first toke of the morning and after one hit, i got cought staring at ur comment for longer than i should and im pretty baked bro, its strong narcotic and is a good night time weed for sure, this morning im going to be very dumb lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol.........I like to smoke 1st thing on sundays also matey  ..........just night time in the week though dont want to kill me or sum1 else at work  lol


----------



## OrezO (Apr 17, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya i would say it is, i think this afrodite is going to yeild quite more bro.
> 
> I got about 45g off this one plant so about 1 1/2 ounces or so.
> 
> ...



Yeah, afrodite is looking solid. You've got ten tops I can see and the canopy is real even. 1 1/2 oz would keep me happy from one plant, especially from that high you described. I always smoke sat & sunday morning because it starts the day off right..... slow.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol.........I like to smoke 1st thing on sundays also matey  ..........just night time in the week though dont want to kill me or sum1 else at work  lol


Haha kill someone, what do you do jugle knifes .....lol ya i like to smoke everymorning but it usually just cancels all the pain and lets me see clearly than i feel like my normal self. haha


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 17, 2011)

That's crazy bro cus I always feel paranoid when I smoke during the day. I feel like everyone knows I am stoned and they are looking at my funny. I have friends that smoke all day long and they just don't give a shit! LOL I wish I was a lil more like that in my smoking.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol......im an Electrician mate, dont get me wrong some days i could get away with it, but most im workin around live cables/gear so need to concentrate,....smokin in the morn makes me pretty dopey bro lol so if i forget somethin things can get dangerous!...................im my younger days when i was a roofer i always used to smoke everyday all day mate, them was the good ol'days!! lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 17, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> That's crazy bro cus I always feel paranoid when I smoke during the day. I feel like everyone knows I am stoned and they are looking at my funny. I have friends that smoke all day long and they just don't give a shit! LOL I wish I was a lil more like that in my smoking.


Oh my young apprentice, if you toke everyday in the morning when you wake up and before you go to sleep you will be a high Jedi very soon!!! lol



PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol......im an Electrician mate, dont get me wrong some days i could get away with it, but most im workin around live cables/gear so need to concentrate,....smokin in the morn makes me pretty dopey bro lol so if i forget somethin things can get dangerous!...................im my younger days when i was a roofer i always used to smoke everyday all day mate, them was the good ol'days!! lol


Ya bro i totally understand about the power dude, it will fuck you up lol. red no green no black oh noes ......ZAPPPPP!! I can see how rooking might require to be stoned all day lol. your already high!!!


god this blue cheese makes you goofy as fuck. i want to run a mile strip down naked and jump in the pool.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 17, 2011)

Shit mate wish i could taste some!! if only eh!...................cant wait for mine to finish up hope i get 2 of the same pheno as you lol..............ive smoked barneys BC and that was real good so ive got high hopes for BigB seen as its there Cheese!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 17, 2011)

Exactly bro well im sure you will love it, and i hope you get the same pheno also, b/c this stuff is just amazing, bowls last a good amount of tokes also, i hate fast burning weed!! smooth and tasty for sure.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah fast burning weed sucks! But alot of that is your cureing. If you jar it at the right time you will have a somewhat moist weed and that will give ya a nice slow burn!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 20, 2011)

Right back at ya brotha! Haven't seen ya around here lately. I was meaning to do an update but lil busy today. Hope your 420 day goes awesome bro!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 20, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Right back at ya brotha! Haven't seen ya around here lately. I was meaning to do an update but lil busy today. Hope your 420 day goes awesome bro!


You too bud, ya I have been pretty busy and this blue cheese is fucking amazing, a strain I'm keeping around even though the yield is low. Its my personal smoke I don't plan on giving any of this away


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats awesome bro glad you found a strain you love. Maybe do some different shit to the plant to try and maximize yeild? LST, Multi topping, veg longer? My problem is that I only got 2.25 oz's off two Shanas! So I know I can veg them longer but the other problem that I have noticed on this strain is that their stems aren't that strong, I had alot of air blowing on them but every plant I had was very top heavy. So maybe supper croping them to get them to build a strong stem? Or maybe crossing it with a different strain? I was thinking when I have my Gum beans growing that I got from Cali if I get some polen maybe just sprinkle some on my Shana and see if that gives it some good characteristics. The buds are also very airy so I was thinking about crossing it with a dense nug plant. So many options and only so much grow space!!!! LOL Gotta stay legal so I can't experiment too much. I am glad my buddy is going to start his MMJ grow so we can trade plants and maybe inovate some ideas between the both of us. Hope the pup is doing well brotha, and did you get your VW fixed after that Beaner hit it?


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 21, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thats awesome bro glad you found a strain you love. Maybe do some different shit to the plant to try and maximize yeild? LST, Multi topping, veg longer? My problem is that I only got 2.25 oz's off two Shanas! So I know I can veg them longer but the other problem that I have noticed on this strain is that their stems aren't that strong, I had alot of air blowing on them but every plant I had was very top heavy. So maybe supper croping them to get them to build a strong stem? Or maybe crossing it with a different strain? I was thinking when I have my Gum beans growing that I got from Cali if I get some polen maybe just sprinkle some on my Shana and see if that gives it some good characteristics. The buds are also very airy so I was thinking about crossing it with a dense nug plant. So many options and only so much grow space!!!! LOL Gotta stay legal so I can't experiment too much. I am glad my buddy is going to start his MMJ grow so we can trade plants and maybe inovate some ideas between the both of us. Hope the pup is doing well brotha, and did you get your VW fixed after that Beaner hit it?


No i didnt get it fix'd, and the pup is doing awesome!!!!

I bought a 99 chevy pickup, that im really happy with, 4x4 reg. cab suits me a lot more, and now i can make it to my station when there is snow on the road


----------



## ghb (Apr 21, 2011)

gotta love the BC alright, i have two tents full of the stuff at the min.

i think i've said it before but i'll say it again, if you want a decent yield you need to veg for a while, the nodes are always stretched and there are only afew bud sites. i also thing topping and supercropping combined help to get the max yield from this baby.

glad you enjoy, i've been smoking the stuff for years and it just doesn't lose it's appeal.

i'm also a pick up man, but mine is a 2.4 diesel i bet yours is a big v8 or somethin lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> No i didnt get it fix'd, and the pup is doing awesome!!!!
> 
> I bought a 99 chevy pickup, that im really happy with, 4x4 reg. cab suits me a lot more, and now i can make it to my station when there is snow on the road


That's cool bro, my wifes sister left her truck here for a lil while and I am really loving it! It is a newer Dodge quad cab with a Hemi in it. That truck can shit and get quickly! The only thing I don't like about it is that it isn't 4X4 but a woman bought it so she didn't know any better. I am going to start work on my car here soon. I am going to rebuild the calipers in the front. I have a 95 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4. That car hauls ass!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 21, 2011)

ghb said:


> gotta love the BC alright, i have two tents full of the stuff at the min.
> 
> i think i've said it before but i'll say it again, if you want a decent yield you need to veg for a while, the nodes are always stretched and there are only afew bud sites. i also thing topping and supercropping combined help to get the max yield from this baby.
> 
> ...


Nice bro, ya im going to keep the blue cheese around for a while, i already re-named it to blue chees-esus. and so far my 2 bro and mom love it lol.

My truck is a big v8 4.8 liter but it really isnt to bad in gas, but its nothing compared to my ol' voltswagon lol.



Howard Stern said:


> That's cool bro, my wifes sister left her truck here for a lil while and I am really loving it! It is a newer Dodge quad cab with a Hemi in it. That truck can shit and get quickly! The only thing I don't like about it is that it isn't 4X4 but a woman bought it so she didn't know any better. I am going to start work on my car here soon. I am going to rebuild the calipers in the front. I have a 95 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4. That car hauls ass!



nice dude those 3000gt do haul ass a buddy in high school had one. and if they haul ass.....they need good brakes lol, for sure.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah the 3000GT SL is nice but slow as fuck compaired to the VR-4. I could talk about my car all day long! The VR-4 has twin turbo's and came from the factory in 95 with 320 hp. The MSRP in 95 was right around $50k and that was back in the 90's so not alot of people bought them. I got mine for around $12k used, and when I took it for a test drive I hit the Freeway and took her right up to 110 mph! LOL the car salesman was in the back with very lil room and he was nervous as fuck! I should have put a lump of coal up his ass cus we could have came back with a diamond! Then my wife told me to back it off! Anyway gotta go check the ladies!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 22, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah the 3000GT SL is nice but slow as fuck compaired to the VR-4. I could talk about my car all day long! The VR-4 has twin turbo's and came from the factory in 95 with 320 hp. The MSRP in 95 was right around $50k and that was back in the 90's so not alot of people bought them. I got mine for around $12k used, and when I took it for a test drive I hit the Freeway and took her right up to 110 mph! LOL the car salesman was in the back with very lil room and he was nervous as fuck! I should have put a lump of coal up his ass cus we could have came back with a diamond! Then my wife told me to back it off! Anyway gotta go check the ladies!


Sweet bro i love car talk, even though im usually not framiliar with it, if its not a VW, truck, or JEep i usually havent owned it.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

hey my bro's hope ur good? have a great weekend


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey my bro's hope ur good? have a great weekend


Thanks Las, Your awesome!!!!! You have a great weekend to bud!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

haha cheers bro just making some canna butter upped the ante again lol  well its the holidays aint it


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha cheers bro just making some canna butter upped the ante again lol  well its the holidays aint it


haha holidays??? Spring break!! lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 22, 2011)

Afrodite(still ALIVE)-as you can tell still plenty of white hairs and still ripening lol. Dam this bitch is taking a long time, i really dont see how this has Jack FLASH lol there is no flash about it!!-

White Dawg- very good thc production looking very good and getting fat fast-

Blueberry skunk-

northern lights( a very stretchy plant wierd since my light has been the same for a while now)-

Bubbalisious-

Bubble Gum(Praying to god its a female no sign of sex still  )-

Afrodite & Blue Cheese-

Afrodite & Northern lights-

White dawg & Blueberry skunk-

The group shot-


All the veg plants are doing great nothing really exciting about those, I have a hotbox-(trainwreck x supersilver haze) that is looking amazing, also a RP OG Kush that also is looking good, i topped both of them and they are recovering good.

I still dont know whats going on with this sativa landrace beans no sprouts yet but i did see a seed crack so waiting patiently


----------



## OrezO (Apr 23, 2011)

When do you plan on cutting Afro, at 10 weeks she looks like she could go to 12. Really green still. Looks beautiful, and I love how even your white dawgs growing. Thats one frosty girl. Nice work.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 23, 2011)

No i hoping to cut this week some time....tonight i look;d at her and she look really good and more hairs are dieing i think its going to be maybe 4days, all the clear is gone and amber is barely showin


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha cheers bro just making some canna butter upped the ante again lol  well its the holidays aint it


Sweet bro thanks for the reminder! I was going to make some today and I forgot.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey HP that Afrodite looks fucking amazing! Give her the time she needs to finish bro it will be worth it. And that NL if it is from Nirvana they are a VERY stretchy plant but if you look at my first grow you can see they pack on some heavy buds! And make sure you take clones of that bubba, all my MMJ buddies are asking if I have clones or any ladies in flower right now! LOL everyone loves it more than my Shana! The Bubba smoke/taste is just so nice, it doesn't floor ya or anything but it is an all round great smoke. I am going to get some more beans going here soon of that strain. I just can't get enough bubba in my life!  My fingers are crossed on that bubble gum also brotha, why not just throw that pig into flower and see what you come up with? I may grow those gum seeds at my buddies house. He is setting up a grow right now with my help of course. I am a lil jealous cus he is going to get light movers and his grow room is going to be bigger than mine! No worries though it's all love up here! Hope you guys had a nice weekend I gotta go give my ladies some love! Peace and chicken greese.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey HP that Afrodite looks fucking amazing! Give her the time she needs to finish bro it will be worth it. And that NL if it is from Nirvana they are a VERY stretchy plant but if you look at my first grow you can see they pack on some heavy buds! And make sure you take clones of that bubba, all my MMJ buddies are asking if I have clones or any ladies in flower right now! LOL everyone loves it more than my Shana! The Bubba smoke/taste is just so nice, it doesn't floor ya or anything but it is an all round great smoke. I am going to get some more beans going here soon of that strain. I just can't get enough bubba in my life!  My fingers are crossed on that bubble gum also brotha, why not just throw that pig into flower and see what you come up with? I may grow those gum seeds at my buddies house. He is setting up a grow right now with my help of course. I am a lil jealous cus he is going to get light movers and his grow room is going to be bigger than mine! No worries though it's all love up here! Hope you guys had a nice weekend I gotta go give my ladies some love! Peace and chicken greese.


Sweet bro thats awesome about your buddies grow.....yes it is the nirvana northern lights, i saved a clone to see if i like but the stretch is to much for my taste already,, and those bubbas i have 2 clones of and that plant i can already tell is going to be good in flower. so many branches and i only topped once!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Sweet bro thats awesome about your buddies grow.....yes it is the nirvana northern lights, i saved a clone to see if i like but the stretch is to much for my taste already,, and those bubbas i have 2 clones of and that plant i can already tell is going to be good in flower. so many branches and i only topped once!!


Hell yeah brotha! You can ditch the NL clones but make sure you keep the bubba. Like I said it isn't killer weed that will knock you the fuck out, it is a great all around weed that is very marketable!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet bro im super excited about it, pistils are show and just about to pre-flower on the bubba!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Sweet bro im super excited about it, pistils are show and just about to pre-flower on the bubba!!


Push that pig to the max bro. She doesn't stretch much when switched to flower. I am going to go around 24-26 inches this time.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Push that pig to the max bro. She doesn't stretch much when switched to flower. I am going to go around 24-26 inches this time.


Ya i will for sure... oh on easter i was listening to the stern man about the grossest week highlights...with that she-male bitch...popcorn hemroid YUCK fuckin gross as shit bro...


----------



## bushybush (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey dooods. Those girls are looking AWESOME HotP! I agree with you on the stretch. I usually take those plants outta my repertoire pretty quickly. I have an urkel that grew so slow during veg I flowered it at like 12 inches.....Well now that bitch is almost touching the damn light! ( and shes taking forever. She's out!)

But yeah man I think that afrodite looks fucking delicious!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 25, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Hey dooods. Those girls are looking AWESOME HotP! I agree with you on the stretch. I usually take those plants outta my repertoire pretty quickly. I have an urkel that grew so slow during veg I flowered it at like 12 inches.....Well now that bitch is almost touching the damn light! ( and shes taking forever. She's out!)
> 
> But yeah man I think that afrodite looks fucking delicious!


Thanks bro its lookin tasty for sure. it has been off nutes for 3 weeks already lol.

so im hookd on the new fashion....this ear wax is amazing !!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya i will for sure... oh on easter i was listening to the stern man about the grossest week highlights...with that she-male bitch...popcorn hemroid YUCK fuckin gross as shit bro...


Oh yeah I was listening to that shit to bro and I had to turn it off! LOL If you get a chance google that hermie's name and there is a vid on the net about her riding the sibian and I had the misfourtune of seeing her post op and her vagine is the sickest thing I have ever seen in my life! Funny shit though bro. Howard is back live today so go get that show brotha.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 25, 2011)

ya dude and the fucking cats lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya dude and the fucking cats lol


Yeah that shit was fucking groose bro, I can't fucking believe that some people live like that but Stern will find them.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah that shit was fucking groose bro, I can't fucking believe that some people live like that but Stern will find them.


Ya dude thats for sure, lol. Still fucking hilarious!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 26, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya dude thats for sure, lol. Still fucking hilarious!!


I am telling ya brotha there isn't anyone out there in the world as creative and tallented as my man crush Howard!  Gotta go cut down a Wonder Woman today HP so Ill be back later brotha!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 27, 2011)

How's shit going HP? When you getting married? And I thought you were going to be moving soon and getting back to work? Just checking in my brotha!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> How's shit going HP? When you getting married? And I thought you were going to be moving soon and getting back to work? Just checking in my brotha!


Ya bro everything is cool, I'm back to work which is cool. I'm getting married next march on st. Patricks day, so that should be a fun.

I'm in the process of moving I'm living at my parents during the week so I don't have to commute as far, than on the weekends go back to my old pad.

How have u been buddy, anything new???


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 28, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya bro everything is cool, I'm back to work which is cool. I'm getting married next march on st. Patricks day, so that should be a fun.
> 
> I'm in the process of moving I'm living at my parents during the week so I don't have to commute as far, than on the weekends go back to my old pad.
> 
> How have u been buddy, anything new???


Ahh that is why you aren't on here as much back to the grind! LOL I have noticed you weren't on here as much I just figured you may be getting tired of this place. I am going through that a lil I just don't want to stop comming on here. I know it is just a phase I go through. Not much new going on brotha, I went to my crazy appointment today just got back. I told the lady all the shit that was going on with me and she told me she wanted to see me once a week! LOL I asked her at the end how crazy am I? She said I wasn't that crazy she has seen allot of people like me so no biggie. Glad you are doing good brotha, I gotta go check the ladies with all the construction on my buddies place and normal life I haven't been spending as much time as I should on my plants. I got a Snow White that is getting close to comming down so I am excited about that! Later brotha!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 1, 2011)

So with me being back to work and all, i have figured as long as i go and water every 3 days nothing will die and ill be able to water all the plants at a time. Yes some plants might be dry for a day but its the best i can do when my grow is a hour away at the moment.

So updates are a little rough, when i went up there on friday, they all looked good, the afrodite in a 1 gal lookd a little dry and droopy but im sure its fine now, also i cut the one afrodite all the clear is gone and it lookd ready, i got 2.3 oz dry and its a soaring head with a very sweet smell when you open the jar.

I will update some pics on monday, when i go up there next my camera was dead last time, so i hooked it up to charge to be ready when i go up and water next. The white dawg is really looking good now, and starting to fill in nicely. 

Well thats all i got really gas is fucking expensive and im glad my shed is rolling out enough to supply me so i dont have to buy any meds.

ALSO ....sorry.....but i passed my piss test i think ...well i hope, it was on wednesday and if u pass they dont say anything and if u fail well i wouldnt have a job lol. i used the Quick Fix Plus cost 35 bucks and i still have a career. seemed to be a good investment to me. lol

Well you all take care, and until next time!!

HP


----------



## ghb (May 1, 2011)

good job on the piss test, well done buddy, lol

i'm in the same situation as you, too busy working and doing personal things to pay the plants the full attention they deserve, so long as you are keeping them going that is the main thing


----------



## Howard Stern (May 2, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> So with me being back to work and all, i have figured as long as i go and water every 3 days nothing will die and ill be able to water all the plants at a time. Yes some plants might be dry for a day but its the best i can do when my grow is a hour away at the moment.
> 
> So updates are a little rough, when i went up there on friday, they all looked good, the afrodite in a 1 gal lookd a little dry and droopy but im sure its fine now, also i cut the one afrodite all the clear is gone and it lookd ready, i got 2.3 oz dry and its a soaring head with a very sweet smell when you open the jar.
> 
> ...


Hey brotha good to hear that you passed the wiz quiz! Yeah you don't want to go in and asked how it went! LOL They would have told your ass right away cus the results are instant if you take them at a hospital. I am also happy you pulled a lil over two oz's off your afrodite! Good job brotha. The only thing with watering your plants every three days is some of your plants that are getting close to being done like you said will be dry. Also if you get some hot days you will have to maybe take a trip out there and water them. I know this is very taboo but do you trust anyone that is closer? Does the ol Lady work closer to the ladies? Maybe she can stop by and water them? No worries I am sure they will be fine. And don't worry about the updates my friend you have a job now so do it when you can brotha. Congrats on going back to work!


----------



## las fingerez (May 5, 2011)

congrats on the piss test and for the info about the product u used, obviously we dont have things like that over here but i have a friend with a pay pal account  if the need is ever there 

hope ur good guys sorry not been about much latley, cant wait for some pics of the blue cheese bro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2011)

Hi Hottie, Things sound really great for you dude! Im happy to hear the work situation is on track! Congratulations on the wedding date als well. 
Now you wont be able to forget that day, even stoned out of your mind!!! good choice. 
I hope things go smoothly for you this summer and you stay well and healthy. 
I will be looking forward to any updates and pictures of your girls. 
Take it Easy
Amber


----------



## HotPhyre (May 7, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey brotha good to hear that you passed the wiz quiz! Yeah you don't want to go in and asked how it went! LOL They would have told your ass right away cus the results are instant if you take them at a hospital. I am also happy you pulled a lil over two oz's off your afrodite! Good job brotha. The only thing with watering your plants every three days is some of your plants that are getting close to being done like you said will be dry. Also if you get some hot days you will have to maybe take a trip out there and water them. I know this is very taboo but do you trust anyone that is closer? Does the ol Lady work closer to the ladies? Maybe she can stop by and water them? No worries I am sure they will be fine. And don't worry about the updates my friend you have a job now so do it when you can brotha. Congrats on going back to work!


Thanks bro, ya it seems three days is right at the max, i went 4 and saw noticable dryness in the leaves. It was hot last week nothing compared to this coming summer, but as soon as i move my shed over im buying a portable a/c for in there for sure .



las fingerez said:


> congrats on the piss test and for the info about the product u used, obviously we dont have things like that over here but i have a friend with a pay pal account  if the need is ever there
> 
> hope ur good guys sorry not been about much latley, cant wait for some pics of the blue cheese bro


Thanks buddy, i will post some up when the plant i have in there now looks more tasty, I have a white dawg that i should of took a picture of last night, its looking beautiful. Tonight i have to go back up there some is buying the VW that i have crashed in my front yard, so ill water again and shoot some pics, i also need to do some transplanting lol.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Hottie, Things sound really great for you dude! Im happy to hear the work situation is on track! Congratulations on the wedding date als well.
> Now you wont be able to forget that day, even stoned out of your mind!!! good choice.
> I hope things go smoothly for you this summer and you stay well and healthy.
> I will be looking forward to any updates and pictures of your girls.
> ...


Exactly the wedding date is perfect what is the GReenest holiday St.Pattys DAy, fuck ya!!!!! I can never forget it until i die lol.

I hope your all well amber, and your ladies are looking amazing also!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 12, 2011)

ledbud said:


> You should check out LEDBUDGUYS new hydro setup. He's running 12 357 magnums and 8 ISIS-FX1's over 24 purple kush in the craziest fucking hydro syetem you have ever seen!!! http://ledbudguy.com/showthread.php/49-357-magnum-led-vs.-super-lemon-haze


Cool deal I'll have to check it out


----------



## Howard Stern (May 13, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Cool deal I'll have to check it out


Don't lie you don't have time to check that out! LOL you can barely get on here and keep up with your thread! Man I am hopeing that your Bubble Gum is the real shit, I am following a bubblegummer grow from female seeds and the end result wasn't good. The weed was danky but no Bazooka smell taste so my search is still on for the true Bubblegum weed. I doubt there is even one out there!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 13, 2011)

I have no clue buddy but my bubblegum ended up being male  so I had to cut it, I really been meaning to do a update with pics.

I know my white dawg is close to harvest time maybe another week or so, but I will take pics tonight and hopefully have time to upload them


----------



## Howard Stern (May 13, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I have no clue buddy but my bubblegum ended up being male  so I had to cut it, I really been meaning to do a update with pics.
> 
> I know my white dawg is close to harvest time maybe another week or so, but I will take pics tonight and hopefully have time to upload them


Shit ass pig fucking bubblegum! LOL sorry to hear about that HP. I will have to see what WBW can come up with on those beans. I am keeping an eye on his thread, it is busy as fuck though I can hardly keep up with it! Can't wait to see the pic's brotha.


----------



## HotPhyre (May 13, 2011)

Well here is the whitedawg- the one closest to finish, the white x aliendawg

the trics are 80%cloudy 10 clear, im waiting for the 10% of clear to be gone a i see quite a few amber, this is a medical heavy indica strain, so i want to be more on the couch lock side with the more amber than usual.


----------



## Howard Stern (May 13, 2011)

That doesn't look anywhere close to being done, how long has it been flowering? Man I didn't see one red hair on that little pig.


----------



## HotPhyre (May 13, 2011)

Ya bro it's the closest to being done, it still has at least 2 weeks. Tlhe hairs are just about to start dieing on pic 3 u can barely see a couple. 

There still is clear I'm waiting for it all to be cloudy and amber so still waiting and out of bud. Time to go to the dispensary lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2011)

Hi buddy that WD is lookin wicked mate!.................nice dense lookin buds and frosty as shit good work mate!!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 15, 2011)

Ractagon said:


> looks sweet man!!!


 Thanks bro, I really appreciate it.....its about time the work I put into these plants that I'm starting to feel good about the results.




PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi buddy that WD is lookin wicked mate!.................nice dense lookin buds and frosty as shit good work mate!!


thanks dude.......I trimmed all the lower buds in week 4, it seemed to help a lot to make the buds a lot bigger, also been running my 1000 at about 14 in. And there lovin it. Lol


----------



## gumball (May 15, 2011)

Your plants are looking very lovely HP, great work


----------



## HotPhyre (May 15, 2011)

gumball said:


> Your plants are looking very lovely HP, great work


Thank bro sorry haven't been around enough to post in ur grow I am observing though!!


----------



## ghb (May 16, 2011)

nice lollipop job on the whitedawg, that will make for some lovely nugs, easier to trim too.


----------



## HotPhyre (May 16, 2011)

ghb said:


> nice lollipop job on the whitedawg, that will make for some lovely nugs, easier to trim too.


Thanks bro I can't wait, lol. How have u been???


----------



## dirk d (May 17, 2011)

man looks like ive been away too long phyre, nice girls you got there!! is that OG Raskals whitedawg or is that cali connects new strain? been trying to get my hands on some OG Raskal Gear. just ordered some Tahoe OG today. you ever smoked any of the Raskal strains?


----------



## kingofqueen (May 20, 2011)

*That's a yummy looking plant there Hot ! I hate waiting on the resin to mature too , go for that amber though bro . Hows she looking now its been 5 days ?*


----------



## Howard Stern (May 20, 2011)

I agree sitting around waiting for your plant to finish gets annoying but as we all know it is better in the end. I wouldn't let it get to amber though I like the milky trich's. JMHO


----------



## HotPhyre (May 21, 2011)

dirk d said:


> man looks like ive been away too long phyre, nice girls you got there!! is that OG Raskals whitedawg or is that cali connects new strain? been trying to get my hands on some OG Raskal Gear. just ordered some Tahoe OG today. you ever smoked any of the Raskal strains?


to be totally honest I got the whitedawg seeds from a other site called cannetics, its the white x aliendawg. Glad your back dude.



kingofqueen said:


> *That's a yummy looking plant there Hot ! I hate waiting on the resin to mature too , go for that amber though bro . Hows she looking now its been 5 days ?*


Well a little delayed but it was awesome looking, i had to cut it middle week due to some PM i found in the middle of the plant is got way to crowded and not much air flow inbetween colas. 



Howard Stern said:


> I agree sitting around waiting for your plant to finish gets annoying but as we all know it is better in the end. I wouldn't let it get to amber though I like the milky trich's. JMHO


ya dude i wanted to harvest this with some amber but saw some PM and cut it, but all the trics were cloudy just not enough amber as i wanted but i left the leafs on while drying to help ripen it up a little bit why drying,


----------



## Howard Stern (May 22, 2011)

Yeah fuck bro I am constantly dealing with PM right now! It is getting real old! I have researched it and with a perpetual grow there is really no way to get rid of it completely, all you can do is stay on top of it. Hope all is well HP it seems to be harder and harder to make time for RIU!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 22, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah fuck bro I am constantly dealing with PM right now! It is getting real old! I have researched it and with a perpetual grow there is really no way to get rid of it completely, all you can do is stay on top of it. Hope all is well HP it seems to be harder and harder to make time for RIU!


Ain't that the truth fuck bro, if I'm not slaving at work I'm slaving at my new house, but fuck I have some great herb and haveing a great time.
I just finished all the trenching and should have water, electrical, and sewege in by this comin weekend.

Than propane pge and ininspections the following week than hopefully move in a week later. Fuck my next 3 weeks is booked. Lol

Than once I have power I'm bring the shed over and should have a pretty decent set up. Woo than time to work on the front yard. 

So how have u been everyone? ..... as u can tell I have been pretty busy but all in all I'm happy as fucking hell with my life right now.

Hope everyone is the same!!!

Peace out HP


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi HP, Life sounds good for you! Im happy for you!
i cant wait to see pictures of your new garden.
Just stopping by to say hello. Im doing well. Im about ready to harvest so im really excited. 
take care, drop me a note when you get the drawing!
amber


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 3, 2011)

All is good on my end. I got my screens installed and my girls are rocking. Gonna add some more clear to the front of the green house.
My life is nothing like yours, I'm semi-retired at the moment, just growing. 




Howard Stern said:


> Yeah fuck bro I am constantly dealing with PM right now! It is getting real old! I have researched it and with a perpetual grow there is really no way to get rid of it completely, all you can do is stay on top of it. Hope all is well HP it seems to be harder and harder to make time for RIU!


Hey man, I know what you mean. What works the best for me is sulfur. Made a burner and the PM is gone.
Smells like rotten eggs but works better then anything else I tried.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 6, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ain't that the truth fuck bro, if I'm not slaving at work I'm slaving at my new house, but fuck I have some great herb and haveing a great time.
> I just finished all the trenching and should have water, electrical, and sewege in by this comin weekend.
> 
> Than propane pge and ininspections the following week than hopefully move in a week later. Fuck my next 3 weeks is booked. Lol
> ...


Hey brotha, I am tearing out my old shed due to it leaking a lil. It was one of those cheap ass plastic ones that was here when we bought the house. I am building a wood one from scratch, and also moving it to a corner of the yard so we had to cut some trees out yesterday! I love running a chain saw! I totaly understand that whole busy as fuck thing bro! I can swing a hammer and all I just have never framed anything really! I will get some pics up when done, hopefully nothing to telling on where I live!  I would hate to have to shoot someone for trying to steal my girls! Glad you are doing well HP hope all goes well with your inspections!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 6, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> All is good on my end. I got my screens installed and my girls are rocking. Gonna add some more clear to the front of the green house.
> My life is nothing like yours, I'm semi-retired at the moment, just growing.
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to try that! I saw some shit at the hydro store, a lil burner bucket thing and some sulfur. Since you said it works I am giong to give it a try. The only thing that was stopping me was that the whole package was a lil over $100 so I was putting it off trying some cheaper solutions. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 6, 2011)

You don't need to spend that kind of money, DIY, build a burner out of a couple cans and a light bulb, Your local plant nursery sells the powder sulfur for like $15
Hell, you dont even need a burner, you can sprinkle the sulfur on the leaf but a burner gets into all the hard to get places. If you cant find a diy I can get you a link.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jun 6, 2011)

mmmmm things are looking pretty in here


----------



## coonword (Jul 10, 2011)

any harvest pics of the afrodite?


----------



## kpac (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah whers the pics wheres the pics 

How r you buddy long time no see. Growing away nicely!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

looks like these lads dont play round these parts no more  sadly missed


----------



## Howard Stern (Jul 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> looks like these lads dont play round these parts no more  sadly missed


Yeah HP is busy with his job and fam, and a ton of other shit. No worries though I am sure he will be back on here if he looses his job or something! LOL JK HP


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

hey bro good 2 c u over here  

sending good vibes HP bro


----------

